# [Official] Destiny Information & Discussion Thread



## MattGordon

Spoiler: Release Information



*Release Date*: September 9, 2014
*Platforms*: PS4, Xbox One, PS3, and Xbox 360

Official Announcement
Quote:


> Today, in partnership with Activision, we are proud to announce that the worldwide launch of Destiny will happen on September 9th. Accordingly, the Destiny Beta will kick off in the summer of 2014, available first on PlayStation 4 and PlayStation 3.









Spoiler: General Information



*About*: "In Destiny you are a Guardian of the last city on Earth, able to wield incredible power. Explore the ancient ruins of our solar system, from the red dunes of Mars to the lush jungles of Venus. Defeat Earth's enemies. Reclaim all that we have lost. Become legend."
*Location*: Planet Earth and throughout the solar system.
*Time Period*: Seven hundred years into the future.
*Classes*:

*Hunter*: Hunters once prowled the wilderness and wastelands, taking big risks for even bigger rewards. You're no outlaw-at least, not anymore-but making your own luck has always meant bending the rules. Your unique brand of daring and ingenuity is needed now more than ever. While they may seem to only be long range experts, the Hunter excels in silent close combat kills with their dagger.
*Titan*: The first Titans built the Wall, and gave their lives to defend it. Now, you stand in the same high place, steadfast and sure, protecting all who shelter in your shadow. You hail
from a long line of heroes, forged from strength and sacrifice. Our enemies may be deadly and merciless, but so are you. You're a tank of a soldier who can wield any weapon, but also protect any friend.
*Warlock*: Warlocks have long studied the Traveler, mastering some
of its arcane energies. Its true purpose still remains a
great mystery, but discovering truth has always driven you into the unknown. Now, our enemies are the only thing that stands between you and the lost wonders of our Golden Age. Your powerful magic attacks will be no match for any foes who stand in your way.

*Enemies*:

*Fallen*: Fallen are hardy creatures who can survive in a wide range of environments without heavy armor or complex modifications to their physiology. They travel light, hit hard, and are gone before you know it. Fallen may look like mere scavengers, but on closer inspection you will see hints of a splendid, sophisticated past, and the proud markings of their ancestral "Houses."
*Hive*: Hive manipulate the physical world in ways that we can only begin to imagine. The Hive have carved a kingdom deep into the lifeless core of the Moon, and it is there they remain, silent and buried among many dark and terrible secrets, a reminder of the tremendous power that brought forth the Collapse.
*Vex*: Scattered reports indicate that the Vex appear to be mass-produced machine units, constructed of an unknown metal alloy resembling hammered brass. All attempts to communicate with them have failed. They are hostile. They are unrelenting. They are deadly.
*Cabal*: Few Guardians have faced Cabal and lived to tell the tale. They are a professional military operation. On every front we have found them on the march, they have already dug in and ringed their installations with razor wire. Now, it seems they've turned their eyes towards us.







Spoiler: Media



*In-Game Screenshots*:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













*Concept Art*:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











*Official Videos*:







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

























Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bungie.net Destiny News
Bungie.net Bungie News






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bungie.net
Destiny game site
Activision
Bungie Youtube
Destiny Youtube
Bungie Twitter
Destiny Twitter






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Destiny card codes and redemption instructions:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



These codes will unlock special content at the launch of Destiny. Redeem here.

Warlock: YKA-RJG-MH9
Hunter: 3DA-P4X-F6A
Titan: MVD-4N3-NKH
Rixis: TCN-HCD-TGY
Old-Russia: HDX-ALM-V4K
Hive: 473-MXR-3X9
Moon: JMR-LFN-4A3
Gjallorhorn: HC3-H44-DKC
Duke MK.44: 69P-KRM-JJA
The Tower: 69P-VCH-337
The Hive: Ogre 69R-CKD-X7L
Valley of the kings, Mars: 69R-DDD-FCP
The Fallen: 69R-F99-AXG
Red Death: 69R-VL7-J6A
The Cabal: 69X-DJN-74V
The Devastated Coast, Venus: 6A7-7NP-3X7
Vex Minotaur: 6A9-DTG-YGN


----------



## MattGordon

*Expansion II: House of Wolves*

https://www.bungie.net/en/event/houseofwolves

http://www.destinythegame.com/expansions/expansion-two

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1485529/destiny-information-discussion-thread/520#post_23854916*

*THE REEF IS OPEN TO YOU,
LET THE HUNT BEGIN*

*The Guardians have grown strong, and now the Queen of the Awoken has called upon them to hunt down the House of Wolves, Fallen subjects once loyal to the queen before their violent rebellion. Their leader, a Fallen Captain known as Skolas, seeks to bring all of the Fallen Houses under his command.

Meet with the queen's emissaries at the Reef. Hunt down their Fallen betrayers. Earn your rewards. Become Legend.*

Quote:



> Expand your Destiny adventure with a wealth of weapons, armor, and gear to earn in new story missions, three new competitive multiplayer maps, and a new cooperative Strike. Expansion II introduces a new competitive elimination mode in the Crucible and an all-new arena activity - The Prison of Elders. The Reef is open. Join the Awoken and hunt down the Fallen rising against us.








*BOOST YOUR GUARDIAN'S POWER WITH NEW ARMOR, WEAPONS AND GEAR*

New weapons, armor, and gear to increase your Guardian's power, including Fallen and Osiris-themed collections earned as top-tier rewards in new activities. New Activity rewards will enable Guardians to upgrade old favorites. Legendary and Exotic gear from Destiny, The Dark Below, and House of Wolves can be boosted to the current maximum Attack, Defense, and Light values.


*NEW STORY MISSIONS & SOCIAL SPACE: VESTIAN OUTPOST*

The Guardians have grown strong, and now the Queen of the Awoken has called upon them to hunt down the House of Wolves, Fallen subjects once loyal to the Queen before their violent rebellion. Meet with the Queen's emissaries at Vestian Outpost in the Reef. Hunt down their Fallen betrayers and earn great rewards.

In the asteroid belt between Mars and Jupiter lies the Reef: a graveyard of lost ships and the realm of the Awoken. Ruled by an elusive and enigmatic queen, the Reef has long avoided contact with the City.

But now, the Reef is open to all Guardians.


*NEW COMPETITIVE EVENT: TRIALS OF OSIRIS*

In Trials of Osiris, three-player Guardian Fireteams face one another in Elimination-style combat. The more wins a Fireteam strings together, the greater their rewards. Only the most skilled Fireteams will reach the pinnacle of glory, but all who enter will have the opportunity to claim weapons and gear to bolster their might.


*NEW MULTIPLAYER MAPS*



Spoiler: Expansion I: The Dark Below





Quote:



> *BURN BACK THE SHADOWS*
> 
> *A new Tower character, Eris, has come forth bearing an ominous warning: The Hive seek to summon a god, Crota, to destroy the Earth.*
> 
> *Find her in the Tower to complete her quests and three new story missions. Face what waits in the dark below.*
> 
> *LEVEL UP CLAIM NEW REWARDS*
> 
> *New weapons, armor, and gear to boost your Guardian to Light Level 32.*
> 
> *New Exotics. Five additional Bounty slots. Not all gear shown.*
> 
> *NEW COMPETITIVE CRUCIBLE ARENAS*
> 
> * PANTHEON*
> 
> *Deep within the endless channels of the Black Garden on Mars, an ancient temple has been recently claimed by the Crucible. Master the ins and outs of ancient Vex architecture, work as a team to lock down three primary lanes, or work alone to control the flow of combat and guarantee your victory.*
> 
> 
> *Symmetric Arena *
> *All Modes Supported*
> *6v6, 3v3, and Rumble*
> 
> * SKYSHOCK*
> 
> *This recently repowered interplanetary defense array on Earth bears the scars of our endless battle with the Hive. Master multiple engagement distances on foot and in vehicles. Balance the risk and reward of multiple routes. Claim powerful vehicles to clear a path and deny the enemy control of the battlefield. Crush your opposition.*
> 
> 
> *Vehicle and Infantry Combat*
> *Control and Clash Supported*
> *6v6*
> 
> * THE CAULDRON*
> 
> *An abandoned Hive ritual site thought to be a site of dark sacrifice, The Cauldron has now been claimed by the Crucible, where brave Guardians now wage war. The central chamber is a choke point for intense, close range combat. Watch for the signs of closing opposition, keep your head on a swivel, and show no mercy.*
> 
> 
> *Asymmetric Close Quarters *
> *All Modes Supported*
> *Rumble*
> 
> *NEW COOPERATIVE STRIKE*
> 
> * WILL OF CROTA*
> 
> *Omnigul, the vile "Will of Crota," grow the Hive hordes to prepare the Earth for Crota's reign. **Enter the Jovian Complex with a Fireteam of Guardians. Burn Omnigul out of her nest with your Light. Destroy her, and purge her vile spawn from the Earth.*
> 
> *NEW RAID*
> 
> * CROTA'S END*
> 
> *NEW SIX-PLAYER COOPERATIVE RAID HE WAITS IN THE DARK BELOW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Press Release Photos






________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



https://www.bungie.net/en/event/houseofwolves

https://www.bungie.net/en/event/





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




18/4/14 Bungie Weekly Update - 04/18/2014 Link
11/4/14 Bungie Weekly Update - 04/11/2014 Link
4/4/14 Bungie Weekly Update - 04/04/2014 Link
28/3/14 Bungie Weekly Update: 03/28/2014 Link
21/3/14 Bungie Weekly Update: 03/21/2014 Link
14/3/14 Bungie Weekly Update - 03/14/2014 Link
07/3/14: Bungie Weekly Update - 03/07/2014 Link









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 





https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JP_YkELxJGu75rV-8ohOaxjAAvDnrU8Sbguiwy9Kd5U/viewform

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/pub?key=0AqcM1Aj6ZaQ4dENfLUZFdElTbHV2clBQTkVUT2Y5Rnc&output=html&widget=true








*If any errors are present please don't hesitate with sending me a PM! Together we can make this thread a better home for Destiny info!*















*I'll try my best to keep the thread up to date, but I may slip up. Send a PM with link to news article + brief description.*















*Stole @BlackVenom's format for the thread.







Couldn't come up with a nice format myself, hope you don't mind.*









*---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*



*A lot of codes to redeem:*

http://www.bungie.net/en/User/coderedemption


7MM-VPD-MHP Shader: Double Banshee
RXC-9XJ-4MH Shader: Oracle 99
FJ9-LAM-67F Emblem: Binding Focus
JD7-4CM-HJG Emblem: Illusion of Light
JDT-NLC-JKM Emblem: Ab Aeterno
JNX-DMH-XLA Emblem: Field of Light
7CP-94V-LFP Emblem: Lone Focus, Jagged Edge
7F9-767-F74 Emblem: Sign of the Finite

Grimoir Card Codes:


Warlock: YKA-RJG-MH9
Hunter: 3DA-P4X-F6A
Titan: MVD-4N3-NKH
Rixis, Archon Slayer: TCN-HCD-TGY
Old Russia: HDX-ALM-V4K
Hive: 473-MXR-3X9
Moon: JMR-LFN-4A3
Gjallorhorn: HC3-H44-DKC
Duke MK.44: 69P-KRM-JJA
The Towers: 69P-VCH-337
Hive: Ogre: 69R-CKD-X7L
Valley of the Kings: Mars: 69R-DDD-FCP
The Fallen: 69R-F99-AXG
Red Death: 69R-VL7-J6A
Cabal: 69X-DJN-74V
Venus: 6A7-7NP-3X7
Vex: 6A9-DTG-YGN


----------



## Pibbz

DESTINY!


----------



## MattGordon

Hopefully there will be enough people on OCN to form a dedicated group of Guardians. Launch night is going to be amazing







.

Edit: Threw in a google doc sheet so we can record names and consoles







.


----------



## iARDAs

We are soooooooo playing this game when it comes out


----------



## MattGordon

Can't update the second post as I'm away from a PC. Here's another news outlet for Monday's info buffet.

destructoid
joystiq

Looks like all site's embargos will be up at 10:00am Pacific. Will add more sites as I find them.


----------



## MattGordon

Added Newcomer section to the OP. Find all your basic needs there for a strong start in Destiny. Will add guides, promos, etc there.











News Sites:

destructoid
joystiq
Polygon
IGN

27/4/14: Five new clips


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Bungie has posted 3 new clips of Destiny on their instagram account:
http://instagram.com/p/nTY8q6lXNV/
Quote:


> Tomorrow, witness the formation of a Fireteam


http://instagram.com/p/nTr_8dFXFf/
Quote:


> Tomorrow, see how a Guardian chooses their mission


.

http://instagram.com/p/nT52JTFXOp/
Quote:


> Tomorrow, watch as three brave Guardians take the fight deep into the enemy's lair.




Double Edit: Two more clips.

http://www.dualshockers.com/2014/04/27/destiny-gets-two-secret-confidential-videos-a-new-lovely-teaser-clip-and-an-impressive-screenshot/
Quote:


> Destiny fans are holding their breath for the big reveal coming tomorrow, but Bungie is already delivering some goods, with a new screenshot (that you can see above) and a new teaser clip released on Instagram.
> 
> But that's not all. Poking around the files of the official site revealed two videos marked "confidential do not distribute for internal use only" tucked away in the code.






10:30AM: Gamestop preorder confirmed. Time exclusive "Red Sparrow". *New Gameplay video included*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Quote:


> Sparrows are rapid deployment vehicles designed to get you where you need to go at breakneck speed. Along with the custom paintjob, this exclusive, prototype version features upgraded initial acceleration and higher top speed than the standard model. To compensate for the boost, the hull has also been fitted with enhanced armor plating.
> *Upgraded Sparrow paint job exclusively available to those that pre-order until 1/1/15. Sparrows with better acceleration, higher top speed and higher durability plating can also be attained through gameplay






*Articles*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[*] *IGN article*: Link
[*] *Polygon article*: Link
[*] *Destructiod article*: Link
[*] *The Guardian*: Link
[*] *EuroGamer*: Link
[*] *Playstation US Blog*: Link
[*] *GameInformer*: Link
[*] *Gamespot*: Link



*Videos*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




*Official Destiny Youtube*:





*Playstation access GAMEPLAY video*:





*Eurogamer*





*Official Playstation youtube*:





*CVG Preview*:









*Pictures (Warning, lots and lots of them!)*:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Image source: http://www.destructoid.com/destiny-s-combat-is-solid-but-i-m-not-so-sure-about-the-rest-of-it-273692.phtml


Image source: http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/04/28/i-played-destiny-and?utm_campaign=ign+main+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social


Image source: http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-04-28-getting-to-play-destiny-better-than-halo




Image source: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlA0iwGlOE0


----------



## iARDAs

Epic videos so far. This game is going to be a great great game.


----------



## MattGordon

Added a ton more articles and videos! Still searching for more







!

Edit: think that's enough for today's search. So much stuff









New video. QA session by PS Access.


----------



## MattGordon

PS4 exclusive alpha tomorrow! If some of you guys don't get in we can always record as much as possible. Good luck guardians







.


----------



## iARDAs

Nice nice nice.

Hopefully I get a beta code.


----------



## iARDAs

WHAT a game... I am not going to play more though. The more I play, the more I crave


----------



## Alvarado

Huh.....haven't played a console fps in a long time. Kinda looking forward to getting that white ps4 destiny bundle. Game looks fun.


----------



## Junkboy

Best case for a PC version will probably be at least a year after the console launches. I actually enjoyed my time with it during the beta, even PVP was fun which is weird. Really felt like Borderlands+Guild Wars 2 had a child, I just hope it really has more. The Beta next month hopefully has a LOT more content unlocked.


----------



## ArchieGriffs

Halo 1 was mind blowing, I remember looking at the grass and freaking out. Halo 2 had a lot of Halo 1's momentum as far as wow factor goes, except the multiplayer was ridiculously as well. Halo 3 lost a lot of what 1 and 2 had, but it had the foundry which is probably what made me put the most amount of time into out of all the games. After that well... it felt like it died.

With that said, I'm really looking forward to something other than Halo, but I have no intention of buying another console, so I'll probably only ever consider it if it comes to PC.


----------



## MattGordon

Phew, that alpha was amazing. I put well over 40 hours into it and I'm craving for more.

Wonder how large the beta will be.


----------



## ad hoc

As someone who has loved Halo and Bungie for a long time, I just can't get excited about Destiny. It has almost everything that should make a game fantastic, but there's something about it that makes it seem dull. I can't put my finger on it, but it's there. I wish I could play the Alpha so I could feel what's it's really like.


----------



## MattGordon

Destiny coverage from IGN begins in less than 2 hours.






------------------

Happy Bungie Day! News is expected later this evening and the reveal of a collectors edition!

----------------------

Updating OP with new links and new info.


----------



## MattGordon

Here comes the flood!

http://www.bungie.net/7_The-Destiny-Beta/en/News/News?aid=11643



Spoiler: Lots of text



Quote:


> Happy Bungie Day.
> 
> The time approaches when the entirety of the Bungie Community will take their first steps into the world of Destiny. You've waited. You've beaten down our doors week after week with your questions. You've imagined yourselves in the boots of a Guardian, prowling the wild frontier in search of treasure and glory.
> 
> The time for dreaming is almost over. The time to fight is at hand. The Destiny Beta is our chance to fill this brave new world with life and see how it holds up against the stampede. We'll do this gradually. The invasion will happen in waves.
> 
> PlayStation: *July 17th*
> 
> Maintenance: *July 21st, 22nd *
> 
> Xbox: *July 23rd*
> 
> Play when you can, but make sure you're present to be counted on July 26th. Not only are we hoping to leave a high watermark for population on that day, we'll also provide a special reward to those of you who make an appearance in the Tower&#8230; or in the frontiers beyond its walls.
> 
> You have questions. We have answers. Check out the Destiny Beta FAQ below to learn everything you need to know to create your first Guardian.
> 
> The Beta is just a sample of the experience we're packing into Destiny.


Look like fun? It's even more fun with you in there. If you played the Alpha, there are new revelations for you to enjoy. If the Beta will be your first taste of sweet Destiny action, we have amazing sights for you to behold: Character creation. Story missions. Cooperative Strikes. Competitive Crucible matches. Social engagements. Dance Battles.

The next step in the march toward the Destiny Beta is days away. On July 10th, Bungie.net gets a serious augmentation with some new features and services that will help you deal yourself in to the action that awaits us all. Stay tuned.

*DESTINY BETA FAQ*

*Q. Hey, what is the Destiny Beta?*

The Destiny Beta is your chance to play Destiny and give us invaluable data and feedback prior to launch on September 9th, 2014. The Beta will include character creation, story missions, cooperative and social activities, competitive multiplayer, and more.

The Destiny Beta is available on the PlayStation 4, PlayStation 3, Xbox One, and Xbox 360. You can reserve a spot by pre-ordering Destiny from participating retailers.

*Q. Great! When is this glorious Destiny Beta of which you speak?*

On PS4 and PS3, the Destiny Beta will begin on July 17th at 10AM PDT.

On Xbox One and Xbox 360, the Destiny Beta will begin on July 23rd at 10AM PDT.

The Destiny Beta will be OFFLINE for maintenance on all systems from July 21st and July 22nd PDT.

The Destiny Beta will close at end of the day on July 26th PDT.

*Q. Do I get something cool for playing the Destiny Beta?*

Yup! Play the Destiny Beta on Saturday, July 26th, beginning at 8PM PDT, to earn an exclusive emblem for the retail version of Destiny. We'll also be delivering some fun and unexpected surprises throughout the Beta!

*Q. I have a Destiny Beta code. Where do I redeem it?*

Go to http://bungie.net/beta and follow the instructions!

*Q. I've already redeemed my Destiny Beta code on Bungie.net. Now what?*

On July 10th, you'll be able to visit your profile page on Bungie.net and select the platform of your choice. For PlayStation systems, you'll also need to select a region.

On July 17th, we'll begin emailing PlayStation players their Destiny Beta codes.

On July 23rd, we'll begin emailing Xbox players their Destiny Beta codes.

Destiny Beta codes will also be visible via your Account Profile/Redeemed Codes page, secured behind your login credentials.



http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/07/07/destiny-beta-details-announced-collectors-edition-revealed-and-unboxed-ign-first



Quote:


> The Ghost Edition will cost $149.99 and Bungie says it will truly be a limited production run and availability. Meanwhile, the $99.99 Limited Edition includes everything in the CE except the illuminated, talking Ghost replica.
> 
> Finally, there's also an $89.99 Digital Guardian Edition for those looking to skip the disc version of the game. It includes a digital download of the game, early access to Vanguard armory and player emblem pre-order bonuses, a reservation for upcoming Destiny expansions "The Dark Below" and "House of Wolves" (each of which includes new Story missions, cooperative and competitive multiplayer arenas, and a "wealth" of new weapons, armor, and gear), and the aforementioned Collector's Edition Digital Content.


----------



## CaucasianAsian

I will most definitely be getting the Ghost Edition. I can't wait for the Beta to start.


----------



## Alvarado

Sweet the beta is on old consoles as well didn't know that. I thought I would be missing out by getting the destiny ps4 bundle guess I won't be now.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaucasianAsian*
> 
> I will most definitely be getting the Ghost Edition. I can't wait for the Beta to start.


You better hurry, Amazon is already sold out.

Had to go to Gamestop to order the Ghost Edition and they were forced to put a SKU # in since it's not officially in the system. Receipt doesn't even say Destiny, it just reads "Available SKU".

------

High res pics for the new editions + info:


*Limited Edition*







*CONTENTS*


> -
Click to expand...

*Limited Edition SteelBook™ Case and Game Disc*



> -
Click to expand...

*Guardian Folio*, containing:



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*"Arms and Armament" Field Guide*: Many believe the weapons and armor featured in this record are a myth. You will learn the truth.



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Postcards from the Golden Age*: Our worlds have been claimed by our enemies. Now, it's time to take them back.



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Antique Star Chart*: Explore the wild frontiers of our solar system. Discover all that we have lost.



> -
Click to expand...

*Collector's Edition Digital Content*: The City has provided you with a cache of items to start you on your journey, including:



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*A Unique Ghost Casing*



> -
Click to expand...

*An Exclusive Player Emblem*



> -
Click to expand...

*An Exclusive Player Ship Skin*
-Includes the *Destiny Expansion Pass**


*Ghost Edition*







*CONTENTS*


> -
Click to expand...

*Limited Edition SteelBook™ Case and Game Disc*



> -
Click to expand...

*Ghost Replica*: This is your motion-sensing Ghost, featuring lights and audio from the game. May it lead you through the Darkness.



> -
Click to expand...

*Letter of Introduction*: These worlds were once ours. If you accept your destiny, you will be asked to do the impossible.



> -
Click to expand...

*Golden Age Relics*, which include a Patch, Sticker, and two Chrome slides of the Traveler



> -
Click to expand...

*Guardian Folio*, containing:



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*"Arms and Armament" Field Guide*: Many believe the weapons and armor featured in this record are a myth. -You will learn the truth.



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Postcards from the Golden Age*: Our worlds have been claimed by our enemies. Now, it's time to take them back.



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Antique Star Chart*: Explore the wild frontiers of our solar system. Discover all that we have lost.



> -
Click to expand...

*Collector's Edition Digital Content*: The City has also provided you with a cache of items to start you on your journey, including:



> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*A Unique Ghost Casing*



> -
Click to expand...

*An Exclusive Player Emblem*



> -
Click to expand...

*An Exclusive Player Ship Skin*



> -Includes the
Click to expand...

*Destiny Expansion Pass**


*Digital Guardian Edition*
*CONTENTS* 


> -
Click to expand...

*Digital Download of Destiny*


> -Early access to


*Vanguard Armory* and *Player Emblem* pre-order bonus


> -Reservation for two upcoming


*Destiny Expansions*, "The Dark Below" and "House of Wolves," featuring:



> -Brand new story missions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Cooperative and competitive multiplayer arenas
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -A wealth of all new weapons, armor, and gear to earn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




> -*Collector's Edition Digital Content*: The City has also provided you with a cache of items to start you on your journey, including:
> 
> 
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*A Unique Ghost Casing*
-*An Exclusive Player Emblem*
-*An Exclusive Player Ship Skin*


----------



## MattGordon

ht/1000


----------



## Pibbz

^ que?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> ^ que?


Thread was dead so I gave it a jolt by posting some Ghost art. Just replaced it with some new screenshots of the Playstation content.

Beta in 2 days!


----------



## iARDAs

I will not play the beta as I will be hungry for the full experience. I only play the beta to see how the game is like or so and than delete it immediately


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will not play the beta as I will be hungry for the full experience. I only play the beta to see how the game is like or so and than delete it immediately


You're crazy to have that kind of determination. I for one will be playing the beta ss much as I can during the time given. That Alpha was too amazing and I got hooked bad on this new drug.

You'll also miss out on a special emblem on the 26th btw.


----------



## Vakten

Add me to the list for PS4 players, definitely keen to join if you guys make an OCN guild. Killing me that the Beta unlocks on the last night of my weekend


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I will not play the beta as I will be hungry for the full experience. I only play the beta to see how the game is like or so and than delete it immediately


I'll end up doing that to mainly because I'll be playing it on the ps3 and would prefer to get a better experience of it on the ps4.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'll end up doing that to mainly because I'll be playing it on the ps3 and would prefer to get a better experience of it on the ps4.


Don't forget to come back at least on the 26th. A special emblem (and apparently more?) will be given to everyone who's present that day.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Don't forget to come back at least on the 26th. A special emblem (and apparently more?) will be given to everyone who's present that day.


Oh sweet thanks for that.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Oh sweet thanks for that.


No problem!


----------



## BravoV3

Add me to the list. Jcepin is the PSN ID.


----------



## Alvarado

Wow so this game is surprisingly refreshing. A mmo-ish fps, really glad I got the destiny ps4 bundle now.


----------



## Pibbz

Playing as Warlock.


----------



## white118

Voucher Code for PS4: CLD4-PJNB-LE7H for whoever is first to grab it


----------



## Pibbz

Are these the same missions as the Alpha?


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Are these the same missions as the Alpha?


unfortunately yes, same missions with same level cap


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Any spare beta keys going? EU PS4?


----------



## iARDAs

Seems like Destiny will have sequels and characters will carry over.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/07/21/destiny-will-likely-have-sequels-and-your-character-will-carry-over


----------



## Skizzorz13

J4DRM-GCQDG-PKX4J-K6J9M-WKDTZ Xbox One code Enjoy!!


----------



## Vakten

While I'm loving the game so far, I'm a bit dissapointed in the social aspect of it. More often than not I'm finding it feels more like a single player game with unusually good AI for the fireteams. I seem to be the only one with a mic and the complete lack of a text based chat system is a bit of a hit, although I get it that not many people have a keypad for their consoles


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vakten*
> 
> While I'm loving the game so far, I'm a bit dissapointed in the social aspect of it. More often than not I'm finding it feels more like a single player game with unusually good AI for the fireteams. I seem to be the only one with a mic and the complete lack of a text based chat system is a bit of a hit, although I get it that not many people have a keypad for their consoles


Chances are if I were happen to be in a group with people I wouldn't talk either.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

I was playing last night getting a feel for the game and I didn't notice any proximity based voice chat which is what I was expecting.

The Story focused stuff is excellent and the way that it joins you with other players seems really seamless.

Really looking forward to it!


----------



## Sideways8LV

I'm a bit late coming to Destiny but got my beta key today and was given three from Bungie. Have used one and assume the other two work so if anyone would like them, please PM me.


----------



## Devotii

I wish this was on PC also!! It reminds me so much of Halo PC! I know they were both involved with Bungie but it looks so good! Now do I get an Xbox One or a R9 290!!?


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

The Xbox One version of Destiny is now running at 1080p so it will more or less be the same as the PS4 version.


----------



## Sideways8LV

I never really paid much attention to Destiny but after being given a key and trying it for myself... Wow. I shared the opinion that it looked a little Halo'ish but the RPG elements really won me over. It is so much fun, creepy in places and exciting. If you are able, try it out.

It'll keep me entertained until I finally build my PC and October/November's lineup drops on us, at least. (Providing the beta lasts that long, not sure when it stops.)


----------



## Vakten

Pretty sure the beta closes on the 29th (give or take a day I think) which makes sense considering the low level cap. Would probably cause too many people to get bored with the game before release with still 2 months until then.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devotii*
> 
> I wish this was on PC also!! It reminds me so much of Halo PC! I know they were both involved with Bungie but it looks so good! Now do I get an Xbox One or a R9 290!!?


Ah, i will let it pass even if i have to play it on lower details.... I just want to play it on PC


----------



## Sideways8LV

Shame. Oh well, Last of Us Remastered Edition is out on Tuesday Woohoo!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Shame. Oh well, Last of Us Remastered Edition is out on Tuesday Woohoo!


This is even worse... only for PS , not like Destiny for XBOX and PS.
Why some of the best games are available only on consoles....


----------



## chargerz919

The beta ends on the 27th. I'm not sure if that means midnight PST or sometime into the night.


----------



## Sideways8LV

I hear ya. Having a console as a backup has it's perks. Uncharted 4, The Crew etc etc, all games I want to check out. If it's out on PC as well though, that's always going to be my first choice.


----------



## MattGordon

http://www.bungie.net/7_Bungie-Weekly-Update---07252014/en/News/News?aid=11963
Quote:


> Saturday, July 26th at 2:00 PM PDT.
> 
> You will need to be very brave (and perhaps a bit patient) to help us reach our goal. To help you stay focused on our objectives, we've given you one of your own. Everyone who makes an appearance will earn a nameplate to help you prove that you were there when the record for concurrent players was set before the launch of the game. It will help you to be a rare and unique snowflake when Destiny launches in September.



Quote:


> This is a flash mob. Set your destination. The Iron Banner will be live. The Director will still beckon with the lures we've littered all across Old Russia.
> 
> We're even sending you on a new story mission. For this one, you'll be glad you scrounged that jump drive from the wastes of the Cosmodrome. You don't need us to tell you where you're headed. We've marked it on the map since the moment when the Beta Build became a secret whispered about by only our friends and family. This new destination will be open to you for two hours.


----------



## Sideways8LV

The moon mission was pretty cool. Smashed it on Hard first time through. Looking forward to release day.


----------



## chargerz919

I am finally getting the hang of the pvp, played a few games between 1.5-2.0 KDA. I just really need to talk more people into buying an Xbox One before release lol.


----------



## Boomer1990

Pax Prime Panel released today

I am playing on the Ps4, psn name is Ix_Boomer_xI, and I plan to play a Warlock(Sunsinger)


----------



## Pibbz

This game can't come soon enough.


----------



## Alvarado

Yup....really looking forward to playing a console shooter.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Pre-ordered my PS4 and Destiny got a great deal on it too both for £330.

Should be arriving on release day!


----------



## chargerz919

Only 5 more days!!!






























Sadly I had to preorder from Amazon, so I will not be able to play until after work on Tuesday. I will however be going home for lunch to install the game, so that it is ready for me when I do get home.


----------



## iARDAs

So do we have a clan going on for PS4?


----------



## MattGordon

*A lot of codes to redeem:*

http://www.bungie.net/en/User/coderedemption


7MM-VPD-MHP Shader: Double Banshee
RXC-9XJ-4MH Shader: Oracle 99
FJ9-LAM-67F Emblem: Binding Focus
JD7-4CM-HJG Emblem: Illusion of Light
JDT-NLC-JKM Emblem: Ab Aeterno
JNX-DMH-XLA Emblem: Field of Light
7CP-94V-LFP Emblem: Lone Focus, Jagged Edge
7F9-767-F74 Emblem: Sign of the Finite

Grimoir Card Codes:


Warlock: YKA-RJG-MH9
Hunter: 3DA-P4X-F6A
Titan: MVD-4N3-NKH
Rixis, Archon Slayer: TCN-HCD-TGY
Old Russia: HDX-ALM-V4K
Hive: 473-MXR-3X9
Moon: JMR-LFN-4A3
Gjallorhorn: HC3-H44-DKC
Duke MK.44: 69P-KRM-JJA
The Towers: 69P-VCH-337
Hive: Ogre: 69R-CKD-X7L
Valley of the Kings: Mars: 69R-DDD-FCP
The Fallen: 69R-F99-AXG
Red Death: 69R-VL7-J6A
Cabal: 69X-DJN-74V
Venus: 6A7-7NP-3X7
Vex: 6A9-DTG-YGN

Weekly update you guys may want to check out: http://www.bungie.net/7_Bungie-Weekly-Update---09052014/en/News/News?aid=12096

Also, for those who are purchasing last-gen: http://www.destinythegame.com/digital-upgrade


----------



## Alvarado

Thanks for that.


----------



## MattGordon

Whoops, forgot a code

7F9-767-F74 Emblem: Sign of the Finite

This one is from here: https://www.destinyplanetview.com


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So do we have a clan going on for PS4?


Count me in if anyone wants to get an OCN community going. I wonder how many here on the XBox One side are getting this game?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Count me in if anyone wants to get an OCN community going. I wonder how many here on the XBox One side are getting this game?


I am. Amazon will be getting it to me at work on the 9th.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So do we have a clan going on for PS4?


Man , this trailer was awesome. Still , guys, any possible news for Destiny getting a port for PC ?


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Man , this trailer was awesome. Still , guys, any possible news for Destiny getting a port for PC ?


Not yet sadly


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Man , this trailer was awesome. Still , guys, any possible news for Destiny getting a port for PC ?


The Bungie Activision contract states that "Destiny 2", all DLC for such title, and future titles will be on PS4, XBox One, and PC.

Doubt Destiny 1 will be coming any time soon since the contracts talk about nothing of it.


----------



## trivium nate

i cant wait for this!!! I was in the alpha and beta on PS4 and i loved them both!!! i pre-ordered like last week im getting it for free because i traded in knack on ps4 and AC black flag and COD BO 2 for xbox 360 and i had a coupon for +50% more for everything i trade in, I'm going ad midnight!!!


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i cant wait for this!!! I was in the alpha and beta on PS4 and i loved them both!!! i pre-ordered like last week im getting it for free because i traded in knack on ps4 and AC black flag and COD BO 2 for xbox 360 and i had a coupon for +50% more for everything i trade in, I'm going ad midnight!!!


Nice! My copy is shipping from Amazon and is guaranteed to arrive on the 9th


----------



## iARDAs

I can't decide between the regular game vs the Digital edition.

Help me guys


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I can't decide between the regular game vs the Digital edition.
> 
> Help me guys


Go for the regular! There is just something about actually being able to hold it and it also gives you the ability to sell the game. Also no point in rushing through the game atm since raids are locked until the 16th. They want to give everyone a week to play and gear up.

Edit: Another thing about the regular is you will not have to wait as long for the download since you actually have the disc.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> The Bungie Activision contract states that "Destiny 2", all DLC for such title, and future titles will be on PS4, XBox One, and PC.
> 
> Doubt Destiny 1 will be coming any time soon since the contracts talk about nothing of it.


Maaan... i hope i would be alive when this ( IF THIS ) happens. Thanks for the information. This gives me some hope for getting a port.


----------



## ad hoc

Here's another "Oh god, please be true" Destiny PC article.


----------



## sepheroth003

Does anyone have a good links or info for a complete noob here? I haven't been following the game at all but I'm leaving work early today and picking it up. (I preordered it yesterday). I don't know the classes, game modes, the mix between single and multi player, the premise (story), or really anything. I'm starting research now!


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Just go in blind mate figuring stuff out is part of the fun!


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Does anyone have a good links or info for a complete noob here? I haven't been following the game at all but I'm leaving work early today and picking it up. (I preordered it yesterday). I don't know the classes, game modes, the mix between single and multi player, the premise (story), or really anything. I'm starting research now!


It's a little old, but it will give you the general gist without spoilers.

Just found this. Should be helpful.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> It's a little old, but it will give you the general gist without spoilers.
> 
> Just found this. Should be helpful.


Thank you that was what i was looking for. I was hoping to get some research time here this morning before I left, but work actually had work to do.

I think I'm going to play a Warlock now, we'll see. I'm leaving now to go pick it up. Later and thanks again.


----------



## ad hoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Thank you that was what i was looking for. I was hoping to get some research time here this morning before I left, but work actually had work to do.
> 
> I think I'm going to play a Warlock now, we'll see. I'm leaving now to go pick it up. Later and thanks again.


No problem. Tell us what you think of it.


----------



## Kryshek

Game is fun, but at the same time I am slightly disappointed so far. It's a multiplayer centric game, yet it's not setup to be able to communicate with teammates unless you party up before hand. You can't talk to teammates in crucible. And you can't talk to teammates when you join randoms in a strike. You have to invite them to your fireteam, and when I have tried that the invite gets ignored. The fights can be quite difficult, and you practically need to be able to communicate if you don't like throwing yourself at a meat grinder. They NEED to implement team chat in some way, or this game will suffer for it IMHO.

I'm also not sold on Titan so far. But I haven't unlocked the defender subclass yet, which is why I chose the Titan so we'll have to see about that. But the defender class won't have it's maximum utility without good team communication.

Maybe I just played too long in one stretch and got crabby, because I do like the game. Maybe it will be more fun once my friends start playing, or I can find some people to play with









edit: My PSN name is Kryshek014 if anyone ever wants to play on PS4.


----------



## Alvarado

Game is pretty fun so far. A little sad that its only got 2 sub classes though.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryshek*
> 
> Game is fun, but at the same time I am slightly disappointed so far. It's a multiplayer centric game, yet it's not setup to be able to communicate with teammates unless you party up before hand. You can't talk to teammates in crucible. And you can't talk to teammates when you join randoms in a strike. You have to invite them to your fireteam, and when I have tried that the invite gets ignored. The fights can be quite difficult, and you practically need to be able to communicate if you don't like throwing yourself at a meat grinder. They NEED to implement team chat in some way, or this game will suffer for it IMHO.


I can agree with that. I am going through solo the majority of the time but see other people in my game. I'd like to be able to say hi, see what mission their on, if they're going the same way as me.

So far I am impressed. The graphics are actually better than I expected. The gameplay is a lot of fun. The guns are gratifying. The gravity still feels very Halo like, a little too floaty for my taste.

I really like my Warlock class. The bomb special I have is a lot of fun. I wish the cooldown on the Supercharged ability was a little lower. I can hit a boss type character like a wizard or whatever and it's not available at least once during that fight. This may get fixed later after I level up more, not sure. I'm only level 5.

I'd like to take some pictures tonight and show you guys what it looks like. I play on a 110" 1080p projector in a dedicated theater room. It is very nice, the story is well told so far and interesting.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I can agree with that. I am going through solo the majority of the time but see other people in my game. I'd like to be able to say hi, see what mission their on, if they're going the same way as me.
> 
> So far I am impressed. The graphics are actually better than I expected. The gameplay is a lot of fun. The guns are gratifying. The gravity still feels very Halo like, a little too floaty for my taste.
> 
> I really like my Warlock class. The bomb special I have is a lot of fun. *I wish the cooldown on the Supercharged ability was a little lower*. I can hit a boss type character like a wizard or whatever and it's not available at least once during that fight. This may get fixed later after I level up more, not sure. I'm only level 5.
> 
> I'd like to take some pictures tonight and show you guys what it looks like. I play on a 110" 1080p projector in a dedicated theater room. It is very nice, the story is well told so far and interesting.


That's exactly what the stats on armor are for.

Strength - reduces improved melee/knife throw cooldown
Intellect - reduces super cooldown
Discipline - reduces grenade cooldown


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> That's exactly what the stats on armor are for.
> 
> Strength - reduces improved melee/knife throw cooldown
> Intellect - reduces super cooldown
> Discipline - reduces grenade cooldown


Awesome. I didn't do much research for the game before picking it up yesterday. I got some boots that had I think +9 discipline, I wasn't sure what that actually did.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Awesome. I didn't do much research for the game before picking it up yesterday. I got some boots that had I think +9 discipline, I wasn't sure what that actually did.


In the beta I was stacking Discipline for PvP. having a lot of grenades helps out tremendously. In PvE, I would think that intellect would benefit warlocks the most. I wouldn't take my word for it though.


----------



## Kryshek

Does Str/Int/Disc relate at all to a specific armor type? Such as, does Titan gear typically have more STR, or are you free to choose what you want?

I'm curious as to what the best titan stats would be. They are supposed to be the melee class, and hopefully by the time i get to end game I can figure out how to properly my titan as melee, so I'm guessing strength is the typical stat for them? Although I wouldn't be surprised if in raids/strikes INT would help as defender titan due to the shield effect for the defender's super... any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryshek*
> 
> Does Str/Int/Disc relate at all to a specific armor type? Such as, does Titan gear typically have more STR, or are you free to choose what you want?
> 
> I'm curious as to what the best titan stats would be. They are supposed to be the melee class, and hopefully by the time i get to end game I can figure out how to properly my titan as melee, so I'm guessing strength is the typical stat for them? Although I wouldn't be surprised if in raids/strikes INT would help as defender titan due to the shield effect for the defender's super... any thoughts on the matter?


I haven't personally played the titan yet, but it's all dependent on the situation. I would guess that PvP and Raids/Strikes would have a different gear set. Luckily they gave us the vault to store all of our goodies that we don't want to dismantle.


----------



## Kryshek

Played with a friend last night and it made the game a lot more fun for me. I was better able to throw myself in the middle of stuff knowing I had a sniper covering me. Give's me hope for playing higher level strikes and raids









Finally unlocked defender too, not just gotta unlock everything for it.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kryshek*
> 
> Played with a friend last night and it made the game a lot more fun for me. I was better able to throw myself in the middle of stuff knowing I had a sniper covering me. Give's me hope for playing higher level strikes and raids


I bet that would help a lot. I'm a warlock using a scout rifle. I get "precision" shots about 60% of the time, massive damage from afar.


----------



## chargerz919

I played for 3 hours last night, by far the most fun I've had on a console game in a VERY long time. I was expecting the game to be fun based on the beta, but I had no idea. Tonight, I have to pack my bags for a long weekend trip, so I might get a couple hours of exploration mode done. I have a couple levels to get in a position to do the next strike.


----------



## FallenFaux

Myself and a buddy hit 18 last night and did a couple of the end-game strikes. I found that they were enjoyable and required quite a bit of teamwork to accomplish. Echoing the user above me, I'm going to say it's some of the most fun I've had playing a console game online in recent memory, but you REALLY need other people to play with.


----------



## Kryshek

I would have to say, that between d3 and destiny I am not one bit upset having bought a ps4. I hadn't really enjoyed console gaming in years, and was pretty much only playing PC except for a game here and there. But I might not have reason to touch my PC until Nov. 13


----------



## sepheroth003

Is anyone having problems getting disconnected from Fireteams? 2 nights in a row we seem to be having these issues. If you answer, please tell me what system you're on. This is xbox one. I am expecting PS4 users are probably having less issues. I am really considering ditching the xbox and getting a PS4.


----------



## MattGordon

Raid opens up tomorrow at 2AM PDT/ 5AM EDT.

Hopefully you guys are geared up and ready, you'll need to be level 26 to fight your way through.


----------



## Kryshek

Looking for a fireteam tomorrow night (Tuesday), maybe starting around 7pm eastern time? Currently level 21. ps4 is the console of choice


----------



## sepheroth003

I'm currently level 24. The game is starting to get difficult. The strike bosses take forever to kill. And when you see a major (yellow name) or an Ultra (skull on their name), they are difficult as well.

The Arc Burn skull (modifier) for the weekly strike is a huge pain. Took us a while to figure out the extra arc damage counts for your weapons as well. Looking at a list of available skulls, it looks like they will do this for Arc, Void, and Solar damage. I didn't see a skull for fire damage which I found odd. So needless to say, hold on to some extra weapons that have these various weapon damage modifiers. I only had a fusion rifle (special ammo) to go through that strike. It was difficult, but we did prevail.

We are looking for more people to get into the raid with (once we hit 26 of course). We have 3 solid players, with 2 or 3 more that could come, but I would prefer people with more talent. If your looking to do end game on Xbox One soon, let me know.


----------



## Kryshek

In the same vein as sepheroth, I am also trying to find a raid group on PS4. Right now it's just me and a buddy. He's 20, I'm 21. Unfortunately I don't have a ton of time to farm Light gear this week or weekend, but I'll get there eventually


----------



## iARDAs

Level 17... Doing story Missions on Mars.

I would love to play with you guys but my headset will arrive at the end of the month.


----------



## MattGordon

A heads up for you guys; don't attempt the raid till you're at least level 27. It's crazy difficult even on the "easy" setting. Level 26 and mobs started to one shot our entire team at times.

Had to call it a day a couple minutes ago because of the gear check and difficulty climb. Made it all the way to the almost last boss and even got a sweet Vex-themed Shotgun.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok so I completed the story missions. Now I linger in crucible and do events, strikes etc right???


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok so I completed the story missions. Now I linger in crucible and do events, strikes etc right???


Pretty much, welcome to Destiny's "end game"


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Pretty much, welcome to Destiny's "end game"


Cool cool. I can't wait to play some Strike mission with fellow OCNers.


----------



## MattGordon

Full set of Legendaries/Exotics finally.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Full set of Legendaries/Exotics finally.


congrats









How do you get them?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get them?


By playing a lot.


----------



## xXUNLUCKYXx

Got my PS4 on Thursday and have been playing when I get the time! that's me Level 11! thoroughly enjoying the game.

Hopefully get to play with some folks from here soon!


----------



## sepheroth003

Still level 24, should get 2 legendarys and 1 exotic by this weekend. (Vanguard, strange coins).

Here are some pics, they didnt turn out too great since I took them with my Nexus 5. But you get the idea. Game looks great, playing at 110" 1080p.

Coolest thing I've found the Xbox One does that a PS4 wont is the ability to snap TV to the side. I was watching football Sunday while playing destiny. Still probably switching to PS4 after I'm done with Destiny. Had too many problems with Xbox One.


----------



## ad hoc

IGN just posted a video review. Given their bad reputation over the last few years, I'm pleasantly surprised by how fair and well put together it is. Great review.


----------



## MattGordon

XUR IS BACK. FIND HIM AT TOWER NORTH.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you get them?


Patience, time, and luck.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> XUR IS BACK. FIND HIM AT TOWER NORTH.


Of course I'm at work. How much is his gear? I currently have 18 strange coins, I was thinking last weekend they were 13.

I got my first legendary last night, and 5 minutes after that my first exotic. Both shotguns (so dissapointed). The exotic shotgun uses primary ammo, takes up my primary weapon slot.


----------



## chargerz919

I got my first legendary last night at level 14. It was a blue engram that turned into a level 20 rocket launcher. Only 3 more levels until I can use it!


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I got my first legendary last night at level 14. It was a blue engram that turned into a level 20 rocket launcher. Only 3 more levels until I can use it!


Wow very lucky, I didnt get my first one until last night either. Of course I am level 24, half way to 25!!!


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Of course I'm at work. How much is his gear? I currently have 18 strange coins, I was thinking last weekend they were 13.
> 
> I got my first legendary last night, and 5 minutes after that my first exotic. Both shotguns (so dissapointed). The exotic shotgun uses primary ammo, takes up my primary weapon slot.


Armor = 13 coins
Weapon = 17 (16?) Coins
Exotic Chest Engram = 23 Motes of Light
Weapon exp boost = 1 coin
Ammo Synthesis = 1 coin
Sparrow Drives = 23 coins


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Armor = 13 coins
> Weapon = 17 (16?) Coins
> Exotic Chest Engram = 23 Motes of Light
> Weapon exp boost = 1 coin
> Ammo Synthesis = 1 coin
> Sparrow Drives = 23 coins


Thank you









I didn't know motes of light would buy an exotic either. I was thinking they were just for the legendary class armor and emblems.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know motes of light would buy an exotic either. I was thinking they were just for the legendary class armor and emblems.


No prob!

Just an fyi though; the Exotic Chest Engram has a 100% chance of being an Exotic, but it's not guaranteed to be for your class.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> No prob!
> 
> Just an fyi though; the Exotic Chest Engram has a 100% chance of being an Exotic, but it's not guaranteed to be for your class.


True but worth gambling on that rather than buying a class armor or emblem that does nothing. Assuming you dont already have your 2 exotics.


----------



## iARDAs

I don't get one thing. How am I gonna be more than level 20?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I don't get one thing. How am I gonna be more than level 20?


Your gear raises your light level, which increases your level above 20. So any gear you get with light on it, I recommend you use/keep.

Plus you actually still gain exp, which levels your weapons, armor, and subclass skills.


----------



## Pibbz

Intriguing system... I wonder why they didn't just raise the level cap?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Intriguing system... I wonder why they didn't just raise the level cap?


Not enough content to do an added 10 levels? Easier to just throw in the extra 10 levels onto the gear as "light levels"


----------



## MattGordon

Raid conquered in three hours! (Third attempt this week, knew the mechanics.)


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Raid conquered in three hours! (Third attempt this week, knew the mechanics.


Grats man. I haven't looked into it yet. Still figuring out what gear I'm buying this weekend that should get me to 26.


----------



## Pibbz

This the new raid that released this week?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> This the new raid that released this week?


Yup.


----------



## Papas

Just traded my xbox one for the destiny ps4. Im excited to play, any thing i should know?


----------



## iARDAs

I never did a RAID. Anyone wants to do it please let me know for PS4.


----------



## Pibbz

I'm down to raid but I'm no where near level 20 yet.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I'm down to raid but I'm no where near level 20 yet.


I can do it tomorrow but no idea how.


----------



## Pibbz

lol. Me too bro. I'll see where I'm at tomorrow. I'm not sure how much I'll play today but I'm only level 9 at the moment.


----------



## Shaded War

What's your guys thought on this game so far? I'm playing on Xbox One and I loved it until level 20, but now I'm thinking the game is rather disappointing. After the story was finished, there is nothing left other than doing the same content over and over trying to get legendary gear which has everything to do with luck on RNG to obtain it and nothing with skill. Even after getting a single purple engram after several hours of play, I got a piece of blue gear worse than piece I had since level 17. I know you can get it by obtaining vanguard points or PvP points but it just seems like it isn't worthwhile considering it will take over a week to even get a single weapon, so our game progress is currently halted until we get lucky and get a piece from a strike or wait a week per piece. Seems like a poor end game design and hopefully they redo it or this game is going to be very short lived (or really long if you care to grind a FPS game).


----------



## Papas

What happened to buying a game and getting the full game. Im sick of buying games and then having to pay more money.on expansions that come out a week after the game.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> What's your guys thought on this game so far? I'm playing on Xbox One and I loved it until level 20, but now I'm thinking the game is rather disappointing. After the story was finished, there is nothing left other than doing the same content over and over trying to get legendary gear which has everything to do with luck on RNG to obtain it and nothing with skill. Even after getting a single purple engram after several hours of play, I got a piece of blue gear worse than piece I had since level 17. I know you can get it by obtaining vanguard points or PvP points but it just seems like it isn't worthwhile considering it will take over a week to even get a single weapon, so our game progress is currently halted until we get lucky and get a piece from a strike or wait a week per piece. Seems like a poor end game design and hopefully they redo it or this game is going to be very short lived (or really long if you care to grind a FPS game).


The game takes 2 end game approaches that's common in most MMOs and FPS.

- The MMO approach: Farm the same dungeons over and over until you get what you want
- The FPS approach: Farm the same PVP maps over and over until you get what you want

If your not into MMOs then you probably won't like grinding out better armor
If your not into multiplayer FPS then you probably won't like the PVP.

As far as I'm concerned, this game offers far more content then the Battlefield games ever did... and I love Battlefield.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> What happened to buying a game and getting the full game. Im sick of buying games and then having to pay more money.on expansions that come out a week after the game.


This is a game that will have new content come out every so often for a very long time. They have to make their money back somehow, so would you rather pay a subscription fee?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

So far I have been disappointed. Granted, I am only level 8, but the game in itself feels like you're doing the same thing, over and over and to me, that's not fun. I mean, when you do different missions on different areas, you always spawn in the same area. WHY?

Graphically, it's a great looking game.

Watch the AngryJoe review. I essentially have the same feelings as him.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> The game takes 2 end game approaches that's common in most MMOs and FPS.
> 
> - The MMO approach: Farm the same dungeons over and over until you get what you want
> - The FPS approach: Farm the same PVP maps over and over until you get what you want
> 
> If your not into MMOs then you probably won't like grinding out better armor
> If your not into multiplayer FPS then you probably won't like the PVP.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, this game offers far more content then the Battlefield games ever did... and I love Battlefield.
> This is a game that will have new content come out every so often for a very long time. They have to make their money back somehow, so would you rather pay a subscription fee?


I understand expansions but charging for an expansion within a week of the game coming out? Thats a ripoff plain and simple. It should have been included with the game to begin with.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Papas*
> 
> I understand expansions but charging for an expansion within a week of the game coming out? Thats a ripoff plain and simple. It should have been included with the game to begin with.


You can thank Activision for that.


----------



## Papas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> You can thank Activision for that.


What i am trying to say is, they had the whole game done with that part in it, then they removed it to make it an expandion instead of giving us the full game.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Watch the AngryJoe review. I essentially have the same feelings as him.


Yeah same here. While I can't stop putting in hours, I know the game has much missing.

Though, I'm also really REALLY scared that Bungie is saving Bunker Raz-2, King's Watch, and Jovian Complex for DLC. I do NOT want already made places you can ALREADY explore as payed DLC.

If you did not know already, those three zones are already "accessible" in Old Russia. By glitching you can explore these zones and see what's inside. Bunker Raz-2 is completely empty atm, King's Watch is filled with House of Kings, and Jovian Complex is a small empty Hive-themed area.

Videos showcasing the areas in question:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Jovian Complex:



Seraphim Vault (Bunker Raz-2)



King's Watch


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> What's your guys thought on this game so far? I'm playing on Xbox One and I loved it until level 20, but now I'm thinking the game is rather disappointing. After the story was finished, there is nothing left other than doing the same content over and over trying to get legendary gear which has everything to do with luck on RNG to obtain it and nothing with skill. Even after getting a single purple engram after several hours of play, I got a piece of blue gear worse than piece I had since level 17. I know you can get it by obtaining vanguard points or PvP points but it just seems like it isn't worthwhile considering it will take over a week to even get a single weapon, so our game progress is currently halted until we get lucky and get a piece from a strike or wait a week per piece. Seems like a poor end game design and hopefully they redo it or this game is going to be very short lived (or really long if you care to grind a FPS game).


I read a article this weekend that said when you level up a faction like FWC etc, after you are rank 3 they start sending you 1-2 legendaries a week or per rank up (can't remember which it was).

EDIT: Fount it!
Quote:


> After you rank up to level 3, and every level after that, you will receive 1-2 FREE legendary items in the mail. Not legendary engrams, actual legendary items. As in, weapons and armor. This means you are guaranteed to get legendary items on a regular basis by simply playing the game and completing bounties, whether or not you play the Crucible to collect PvP marks.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone up for the weekly heroic strike?

Level 21 Warlock here.

PS4.


----------



## Papas

Im on right now but im only lvl 5 on ps4


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Intriguing system... I wonder why they didn't just raise the level cap?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Not enough content to do an added 10 levels? Easier to just throw in the extra 10 levels onto the gear as "light levels"


It's a gear level/check notification... you can tell who is geared for what content based on their light levels without the need to ask or see their gear.

IE if you're familiar with WoW, you'd ask for say and ilvl 545 to do SoO.


----------



## rx7racer

Anyone around that is playing on 360? I got curious and wasn't about to drop for a One since most my friends just have 360 still.

First time I've owned a console since the dreamcast. Anyway lvl 17 right now and still haven't unlocked Mars, gotta say I'm enjoying it so far.

Xbox Live name is rx7racer88 if anyone might want to hop around, got one steady friend but that's it so far. Usually on EDT evenings till 11pm or so.


----------



## sepheroth003

Played quiet a bit this weekend. Currently level 26, if I could get some more ascendant shards I could be 27.

I got 6 people together last night to step into the raid. We didn't even get into the door on the first part. I have a few ideas on how to change things up so we make it. The biggest one is making sure people have arc weapons to take down the pretorians shields quickly.


----------



## fitzy-775

If anyone wants to play add me on ps4: fitzy467


----------



## rx7racer

I can't get past lvl 20, boy this is gonna take some time now haha. I was able to buy one piece of armor that had Light on it but now I'm lost and stuck.

Guess it's time to hit google up and see how it's done


----------



## MattGordon




----------



## KenjiS

Queens Wrath is cool, The missions are bloody hard at Level 25 though..

Anyone with Destiny on Xbox One add me, Name is Kenjis9965

I could honestly use a few more folks to do this stuff with :/ Thats my biggest complaint, theres a lack of matchmaking for a bunch of the things, which relies on you having a friends list or a group of friends to do stuff with versus finding some randoms..

Problem is my Xbox Live friends mostly live on the West coast, so timing usually is an issue, and they're up till 4-5 in the morning playing.. :/

Beyond that how do I feel? I'm not sure to be honest, I am enjoying my time in it, but I also wish the story was presented better. And I do like that they seem to be evolving and adding new free stuff constantly, which is nice. But I also cant help but feel it tried to do one too many things and just ended up kinda bland in all of them.

And its an MMO without any in built way of creating any social connections. Thats kinda my other sticking point at the moment. The Tower is usually empty. Theres no LFG system. So it relies on you having friends that you regularly play with at the same level as you for the content you're trying to do. and thats hard for me as I mentioned


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Queens Wrath is cool, The missions are bloody hard at Level 25 though..


I enjoy the guarenteed legendaries. Finally got a helm which makes me full legendary/exotic. I found them quite easy at 26. Especially the first one that was solar burn. I have an exotic sniper rifle called Ice Breaker that is solar damage that regenerates ammo. I literally one shotted everything, 3 shotted the final boss of that level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Anyone with Destiny on Xbox One add me, Name is Kenjis9965


I'll forget to add you, just the type of person I am. Things I do at work do not follow me home. You're welcome to add me, however, I won't always have room for you. I have about 8 people that are playing pretty consistently that are all level 26+. I am currently 27 looking to really focus on the raid this weekend. My GT is Valitri
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Beyond that how do I feel? I'm not sure to be honest, I am enjoying my time in it, but I also wish the story was presented better.
> 
> And its an MMO without any in built way of creating any social connections. Thats kinda my other sticking point at the moment. The Tower is usually empty. Theres no LFG system.


Really agree on both of these points. The game is good, not amazing. The loot system is a good balance for my play time and style. Like I said I hit level 27 last night, I feel it was a good pace to get here. I feel the road to 30 is going to take a little longer since you need so many ascendent shards.

Also who makes an MMO type game where you cannot talk to randoms? The tower is empty most of the time because there's nothing to do there other than turn ins and decoding engrams. They need to develop a chat system of sorts.


----------



## dealio

^ they need to add proximity voice chat


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> ^ they need to add proximity voice chat


Of course with the ability to mute/block people. Would be annoying to have some 12 year old troll just follow you around while doing patrols.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Queens Wrath is cool, The missions are bloody hard at Level 25 though..
> 
> Anyone with Destiny on Xbox One add me, Name is Kenjis9965
> 
> I could honestly use a few more folks to do this stuff with :/ Thats my biggest complaint, theres a lack of matchmaking for a bunch of the things, which relies on you having a friends list or a group of friends to do stuff with versus finding some randoms..
> 
> Problem is my Xbox Live friends mostly live on the West coast, so timing usually is an issue, and they're up till 4-5 in the morning playing.. :/
> 
> Beyond that how do I feel? I'm not sure to be honest, I am enjoying my time in it, but I also wish the story was presented better. And I do like that they seem to be evolving and adding new free stuff constantly, which is nice. But I also cant help but feel it tried to do one too many things and just ended up kinda bland in all of them.
> 
> And its an MMO without any in built way of creating any social connections. Thats kinda my other sticking point at the moment. The Tower is usually empty. Theres no LFG system. So it relies on you having friends that you regularly play with at the same level as you for the content you're trying to do. and thats hard for me as I mentioned


I added you. I just hit level 23, but I'm pretty short on hours played. Barely over 18 hours now. This weekend I expect to be 26.

GT: Chargerz919


----------



## iARDAs

How do I play queens wrath? ı cant see it.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do I play queens wrath? ı cant see it.


Go to the guy you get the normal bounties from. There will be purple queens wrath bounties there. Do those. Turn one in at a time. Then go to the map, on the left side of the screen where your daily and weekly is, there will be a new level 24 "very hard" mission to do. Once you complete that mission, you get a legendary. Do this for all 5 or 6 of the queens wrath bounties if you want. I personally skipped the crucible ones. I think they would just take too much time.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Go to the guy you get the normal bounties from. There will be purple queens wrath bounties there. Do those. Turn one in at a time. Then go to the map, on the left side of the screen where your daily and weekly is, there will be a new level 24 "very hard" mission to do. Once you complete that mission, you get a legendary. Do this for all 5 or 6 of the queens wrath bounties if you want. I personally skipped the crucible ones. I think they would just take too much time.


Perfect. Thank you buddy







+rep


----------



## Alvarado

Screw this game's purple engrams.

Edit: So one of today's queen bounties is to pvp with the queen emblem, shaders, and class item. Yet you'll need rank 3 to even finish that it but...no one is even close to rank 3 yet. Kinda weird...


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Screw this game's purple engrams.
> 
> Edit: So one of today's queen bounties is to pvp with the queen emblem, shaders, and class item. Yet you'll need rank 3 to even finish that it but...no one is even close to rank 3 yet. Kinda weird...


Farm. So you can farm better. So you can farm some more to farm better.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Screw this game's purple engrams.
> 
> Edit: So one of today's queen bounties is to pvp with the queen emblem, shaders, and class item. Yet you'll need rank 3 to even finish that it but...no one is even close to rank 3 yet. Kinda weird...


Yeah, at this point it's 100% Bungie does not check Bounties before they're sent out.

I went ahead and picked it up so I'll just save it till I hit rank 3 for the items.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Farm. So you can farm better. So you can farm some more to farm better.


Mostly true, however there is the Vault of Glass that I am looking forward to. I am level 27, very close to 28. Plan on hitting the raid hard this weekend. Beat the raid, then I can put this game down for a while I'm thinking.


----------



## KenjiS

dangit.. I've done the Queens Wrath mission a good 4-5 times now and only gotten the hood OVER AND OVER AGAIN

CAN I PLEASE GET A DIFFERENT ITEM


----------



## Dienz

I've had the Hood and the Chest for my Titan so far. Today I will get the Vanguard chest piece and my set will be complete.







I also got the Exotic weapon bounty yesterday - I chose the Fusion rifle. It has a set of upgrades that basically create an unlimited ammo feedback loop.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> dangit.. I've done the Queens Wrath mission a good 4-5 times now and only gotten the hood OVER AND OVER AGAIN
> 
> CAN I PLEASE GET A DIFFERENT ITEM


There are only two items, the helm and the chest. You are just unlucky on the 50/50 chance of getting that chest piece lol.


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.bungie.net/7_Destiny-Dev-Notes/en/News/News?aid=12188


----------



## sepheroth003

I just solo's the level 28 heroic nightfall weekly strike. This is a pretty cool buff they give you after you beat it. It also gave me a legendary scout rifle.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I just solo's the level 28 heroic nightfall weekly strike. This is a pretty cool buff they give you after you beat it. It also gave me a legendary scout rifle.


How hard was that to solo?


----------



## Pendulum

I started to solo it, then I got bored because it was taking forever.

Ever since I got my XIM it made me realize how bad people are at Crucible. I'm consistently getting 20+ kills per game now, usually floating around 25.
If the turn speed in this game was higher I'd be pushing 30 every game.









I'm just waiting to get an exotic scout rifle now, my auto rifle doesn't quite have the range I want. Earlier I dropped 5 people with a single mag, so in that respect the gun is a monster.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> How hard was that to solo?


Well it wasn't super easy, I did die once but I'm a warlock with a self rez so I didn't have to restart.

I have an amazing solar sniper rifle called the ice breaker that regens ammo. The strike was solar burn so it did massive DMG. I 1 shot everything but the majors, ultras, and boss. Majors took 2-3 shots, ultras took 3-5 shots and/or a rocket launcher to take off the void shields.

Boss was super easy but nerve racking thinking I was going to die.


----------



## Pendulum

It's funny because it's true.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay! Exotic Bounty.... now to run 25 strikes oh fun....


----------



## Masked

So, I'm 28 atm...

Beaten boss 1 but, looking to do boss 2.

PS4 - CommunistShovel

Feel free to add me -- Have a mic.









Looking for a raid group that raids nights on EST.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> So, I'm 28 atm...
> 
> Beaten boss 1 but, looking to do boss 2.
> 
> PS4 - CommunistShovel
> 
> Feel free to add me -- Have a mic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking for a raid group that raids nights on EST.


I'll add you


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> There are only two items, the helm and the chest. You are just unlucky on the 50/50 chance of getting that chest piece lol.


And another hood..and another.. SERIOUSLY...


----------



## Alvarado

I refuse to believe that the queen's wrath event has anything other then a helmet and chest.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well I'm level 28 now. Finally got a really good shot at the raid this weekend. We got all the way to the last boss, but didn't down it. Also in the part with the Gorgons we only got 1 chest, didn't know there were two.

Overall I am very impressed with the raid. It is fun, challenging, and the mechanics are fairly unique and fun to learn. I feel like learning the mechanics without looking at guides is not only doable, but fun and rewarding. I am looking forward to giving it another go this week/weekend sometime.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I refuse to believe that the queen's wrath event has anything other then a helmet and chest.


I've actually had a Sniper Rifle drop for me -- It's ironic because I was mid-sentence with my fireteam saying the same thing........Awkward.

Did the raid last night as a random -- Guys inside the portal kept making huge mistakes.









Also got raid arms!









We're trying again tonight...


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I refuse to believe that the queen's wrath event has anything other then a helmet and chest.


That's all the mission specific look that drops. If you happen to get other drops along with one of those two, you are indeed lucky.


----------



## sepheroth003

Was able to solo this weeks nightfall raid again. So this time I get the buff all week which is pretty nice.

I've gotten to the point where I don't do anything but level 28 content. I feel like all I have left is to kill the final boss in the raid, and maybe get to level 30, then I'm pretty much done with this game for now.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Was able to solo this weeks nightfall raid again. So this time I get the buff all week which is pretty nice.
> 
> I've gotten to the point where I don't do anything but level 28 content. I feel like all I have left is to kill the final boss in the raid, and maybe get to level 30, then I'm pretty much done with this game for now.


Good luck on reaching level 30, m8







.

I've been stuck at level 29 for what seems like forever. Last raid gave me 4 Gauntlets (which I already had one), and the Raid prior to that was all shards.

RNG be a cruel mistress.


----------



## MattGordon

Get ready for the real Crucible!


----------



## iARDAs

How do I enter a RAID? I still cant see it on the menu.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do I enter a RAID? I still cant see it on the menu.


What level are you? (I believe the minimum is 24 - 26 is recommended)
Have you been to Venus? (It should be there and flashing)


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> What level are you? (I believe the minimum is 24 - 26 is recommended)
> Have you been to Venus? (It should be there and flashing)


Still bloody level 21.

I've completed the story but let me double check Venus again.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Still bloody level 21.
> 
> I've completed the story but let me double check Venus again.


Ahh yea, it only becomes visible @ level 24...

if you can get to 22 you can do the queens missions and get some legendaries (helm and gloves) that should give you a good jump.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> What level are you? (I believe the minimum is 24 - 26 is recommended)
> Have you been to Venus? (It should be there and flashing)


You'll get one-shot if you're lvl 26 or less. 27 is the least, but you'll still do minimum damage to the final boss and end up being a carry.


----------



## Masked

So, I have the Bad Juju bounty...No longer do Tiger strikes count as 2 -- Major









And then, I finish all of the bounties yesterday and BAM, Thorn bounty.

I already have Invective.

Bought Light/Beware yesterday because I needed a fusion rifle...

Now I have no primary legendaries and will have 3 exotics.../facepalm.

#Endgameproblems

I have 12 strikes yet to do for my bounties, if anyone is interested, I'm on 5-est until I pass out...I don't mind carrying folks through.

PS4 ID: CommunistShovel


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Ahh yea, it only becomes visible @ level 24...
> 
> if you can get to 22 you can do the queens missions and get some legendaries (helm and gloves) that should give you a good jump.


I need equipment with light to level up right? I see NONE. Every single item I earn in Crucible and Daily Story Missions or Strikes end up to give me green or blue items without light.

For the love of God I can not level up


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I need equipment with light to level up right? I see NONE. Every single item I earn in Crucible and Daily Story Missions or Strikes end up to give me green or blue items without light.
> 
> For the love of God I can not level up


Running the lvl 20 or 22 strike playlist will get you where you need to go. Are you on the Xbox or PS4?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Running the lvl 20 or 22 strike playlist will get you where you need to go. Are you on the Xbox or PS4?


PS4

I did the Level 20 Strike on that list few times but still. I will try again. 22 was a bit harder but will give it a shot again.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> PS4
> 
> I did the Level 20 Strike on that list few times but still. I will try again. 22 was a bit harder but will give it a shot again.


Shoot, I won't have a ps4 until December.

If you are solo queuing for strikes, I'd stick to lvl 20 strikes. If you have a couple lvl 24 or so with you, 22 will be fine.

Your gloves and helm are pretty good for your level. Boots were the hardest piece for me to find with light on them, so don't feel discouraged. The upgrades will come with time. 20-21 and 25-26 were the worst times trying to upgrade gear.


----------



## HothTron

Still no gawd damn patch, screw you Bungie...


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Good luck on reaching level 30, m8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I've been stuck at level 29 for what seems like forever. Last raid gave me 4 Gauntlets (which I already had one), and the Raid prior to that was all shards.
> 
> RNG be a cruel mistress.


I'm less concerned about 30 than beating the entire raid. We got the last boss out, just didn't finish it. A couple people had to leave.

I got a pair of gauntlets, but they had strength on them and I have what I'm assuming is BIS exotic gloves for my sunsinger spec.


----------



## Alvarado

https://twitter.com/BungieHelp/status/517354556800249856

Edit: and patch is out.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> https://twitter.com/BungieHelp/status/517354556800249856
> 
> Edit: and patch is out.


I laugh at all those that were hording their engrams waiting for the patch.
Quote:


> Note: Legendary engrams that exist in your inventory will change to Rare quality items when the patch is applied. However, decoding these engrams will still produce the same results as before


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> I laugh at all those that were hording their engrams waiting for the patch.


Actually...they were the smart ones.

Level the crypto, get the mail, hopefully you get a purple or two...Profit.

Wish I had thought of that!


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Actually...they were the smart ones.
> 
> Level the crypto, get the mail, hopefully you get a purple or two...Profit.
> 
> Wish I had thought of that!


Thats what I did but i still failed... didn't check if the patch was deployed and cashed it in yesterday... oh wells theres always today!


----------



## cravinmild

Is there a decent guide for lvl20 up players ........ bread crumb spoon feed in this order kind of guide? Or I read up on this game the more I realize I don't know anything about it.

I'm not really crucible type player, can I get everything I need in PVE to progress


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Is there a decent guide for lvl20 up players ........ bread crumb spoon feed in this order kind of guide? Or I read up on this game the more I realize I don't know anything about it.
> 
> I'm not really crucible type player, can I get everything I need in PVE to progress


Just hit 29 last night.../dance...And we beat VoG.../Dance

Well, I'm one of those people that never used the treasure cave...I did visit the cave a few times but, I used it to level my crypto...I didn't sit there and farm it 24/7 - How boring that must have been!

I did 20-25 in a day, actually. It was a Saturday and took like 16 hours.







I did it practically, exclusively through PVP...

I'm a Halo PVP freak -- I've always been ranked very high...So naturally, in Destiny, I love the PVP (Hate the PVP bounties, though)...I was very lucky in the everything that dropped was nearly max light...I had the glimmer so I leveled everything up.

Basically your goal is light, forget about stats pre-26 and just go light. Upgrade that gear.

Strikes have better rewards now than they did when we leveled up, use those, do as many as you can...

Do the daily every day...Do your bounties, every day -- they make a BIG difference.

That being said -- I'm running Strikes all night tonight...If you guys are on the PS4, I'll carry you through whatever strike you need...


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Is there a decent guide for lvl20 up players ........ bread crumb spoon feed in this order kind of guide? Or I read up on this game the more I realize I don't know anything about it.
> 
> I'm not really crucible type player, can I get everything I need in PVE to progress


The only faction that uses vanguard marks is the vanguard, everything else uses crucible. So if you want to get new gear, it'll have to be through drops/strike rewards, vanguard rep/marks, or the exotic vendor.


----------



## Alvarado




----------



## sepheroth003

Haha that is hilarious.


----------



## Pendulum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> How do I enter a RAID? I still cant see it on the menu.


As said, you need to be 24 to unlock, and 28+ to actually have a chance. I'm 27 and I get wrecked if my teammates die, which is frequent.
If you don't have a good group that runs the raid frequently you're going to be stuck at checkpoints. I have to give Bungie props, the raid is actually pretty challenging until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay I now has bad juju! and it is indeed meh.


----------



## cravinmild

Thanks for all the good suggestions and tips everyone

flipping from my tv to my pc monitor there is a big difference in k/d ratio. Looking at my k/d graph my score goes into free fall on tv but skyrockets on the monitor. Visually I only notice it takes more shots to kill on the tv but all shots still register as hits just not as easy to hit the head. On the smaller 40" Sammy tv (not the 60") it's almost impossible to play as the tv is just to slow even in the proper game setting. A few days on the monitor I had a (acording to the app) k/d ratio of 247 but by the end of the nite on the tv it dropped to 6.76 weird

After learning more about the game i now see that the week is for collection stuff and the weekend is for cashing it all in. I only had 3 coins so looks like I'm sol for uber stuff but looking at what was up for sale i would have skipped this weeks sales anyways. Currently my primary weapon is my biggest crutch and needs replacing badly (scout rifle) so this will be what I spend my coins on..... Unless I find 7 more coins befor that guy leaves with all the good loot till next week.
Good loot drops have all but stopped, most are side grades or greens with my best rare having +8 light and the three others with +5 light. I need better drops and fast lol


----------



## Pibbz

For me, playing on a smaller screen allows me to see everything coming at me from all angles without have to dart my eyes all around the screen. I much prefer the picture quality of the 55" Sony Bravia that I had, and the input lag was extremely low so the responsiveness felt just as good as a PC monitor. But in the end I chose to stick with my trusty Viewsonic 22" monitor as it just feels more natural to me for competitive FPS play thanks to years of playing CS. It's the "leaning forward" experience on a PC monitor that makes you more engaged with a game, while the "leaning back" experience on an HDTV is more for leisure.


----------



## cravinmild

Totally agree

Tomb raider under a big fluffy blanket and pillows under my head but cod is edge of your seat type game play. I was all in for a good gaming nite but I woke up at 11pm after falling asleep in the comfy gaming seat I made in the bed.


----------



## iARDAs

Finally Level 23


----------



## Pibbz

Level 20! I can play with the big kids now.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Level 20! I can play with the big kids now.


Your a big kid now!


----------



## cravinmild

Weird experience just now. Everything was frozen. I could face stab anything with no reaction at all. Their life would regen instantly but my team mates seemed unaffected and oblivious to it happening to me. It was like I was invisible free to go anywhere free of harm and collect all the drops even the rewards at the end. Anyways doing a power cycle on my stuff and try again.


----------



## iARDAs

Finally Level 23







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Level 20! I can play with the big kids now.


We need to play sometime


----------



## iARDAs

@Masked

Hey dude. You sent me a Destiny request but I was away at that moment and only saw it later... Hit me up again when you are online







Would be great to do a strike with someone who has a mic.


----------



## Pibbz

Have you done the weekly heroic strike yet iARDAs?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Have you done the weekly heroic strike yet iARDAs?


Nope. Lets do it ?


----------



## Pibbz

Gotta head out for a bit. If it gets too late for you when I get back then definitely next time.


----------



## MattGordon

Finally rank 3 with all the Factions.


----------



## Alvarado

Woah...


----------



## mr. biggums

Finally completed the raid on Friday for the first time, I got the void auto rifle and a warlock bond. Hopefully the game will be kind to me and reward me with some extra shards so I can hit 29 by Tuesday when my group trys it on hard.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr. biggums*
> 
> Finally completed the raid on Friday for the first time, I got the void auto rifle and a warlock bond. Hopefully the game will be kind to me and reward me with some extra shards so I can hit 29 by Tuesday when my group trys it on hard.


Grats on completing it!

VoG is one of the best (if not the best) part of this game.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Finally rank 3 with all the Factions.


What are you doing with your life?!


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> What are you doing with your life?!


Even though I'm a full time student, I have plenty of free time on my hands.



Spoiler: My secret



My sleep has suffered. Send help.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Even though I'm a full time student, I have plenty of free time on my hands.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My secret
> 
> 
> 
> My sleep has suffered. Send help.


Help is on the way!

I wish I had the time that I once had for gaming. I am lucky to get 20 hours a week in (including long sessions on weekends). It should be better after I move in two weeks.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chargerz919*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Even though I'm a full time student, I have plenty of free time on my hands.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My secret
> 
> 
> 
> My sleep has suffered. Send help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Help is on the way!
> 
> I wish I had the time that I once had for gaming. I am lucky to get 20 hours a week in (including long sessions on weekends). It should be better after I move in two weeks.
Click to expand...

And the EX was thinking kicking you out would decrease that 20h week game time.

Silly rabbits


----------



## Masked

My clan is starting the hard mode tomorrow -- Really excited, actually!

If anyone needs help with anything -- LMK.

I've invited Iardas a couple of times but, he always seems to go afk after I invite him.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Finally rank 3 with all the Factions.


Wow... get a life


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> My clan is starting the hard mode tomorrow -- Really excited, actually!
> 
> If anyone needs help with anything -- LMK.
> 
> I've invited Iardas a couple of times but, he always seems to go afk after I invite him.


Soooo sorry about that bro. I usually leave the PS4 on and unfortunately I always saw those invites later on because I was not actually near it









I really wanted to play with you and do a RAID or Queen's mission or Heroic strike. Something like that.









My brother in law will be staying with us for 6 days and I doubt I can play and focus on Destiny. Next time I am on and if I see you there, I will send you an invite


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> And the EX was thinking kicking you out would decrease that 20h week game time.
> 
> Silly rabbits


Ha! That'll teach her.

Seriously though, I'm moving from the frigid north, back to Texas.


----------



## HothTron

Yeah, this really pisses me off


----------



## sepheroth003

Hit level 29 yesterday (no raid gear, just 1 exotic). Fully upgraded my leg auto rifle and exotic sniper rifle (Ice Breaker).

Officially beat the entire raid yesterday. Pretty cool fights. The end room with the Gatekeepers and Atheon got more complicated than the rest of the raid, however, it is pretty easy once you know what's going on.

We used a strat that seemed to work incredibly well on the gatekeeper part (last room before Atheon comes out). Go into the left portal, kill the adds and knock the gatekeeper down to 1 rocket shot away from death. Come out, go in the right gate. Kill everything (including the gatekeeper), grab the relic, come out. Go back into the left gate, rocket the gatekeeper, grab the relic and get out. The advantage of doing this is the amount of time you have to protect the center spire from the minotaurs is substantially lower.

I need to watch some youtube videos, I think we still missed the 5th.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Yeah, this really pisses me off


Meh, it is what it is.

You have to remember that discs are pressed 6 months in advance of a launch so, changes happen...Story changes...2 MAJOR parts of the design team left half way through...

Ultimately you should be angry with Activision...Many of the changes made were made to force out a working product...

I was part of Alpha/Beta -- I'm a little bitter but, pissed off? Not quite...

I'm thoroughly enjoying the game still...And they've promised to make good on the story / adding content...I'm content with that.


----------



## MattGordon

http://www.bungie.net/en/event/ironbanner


----------



## Pibbz

Stoked for iron banner. Wish I had some better weapons. Anyone wanna donate??


----------



## Masked

I'm not a fan of Iron Banner. - There are some glaring issues.

If a team is down by 1000, everyone leaves which, of course, catapults the score into oblivion.

Then because 2 people have left, it throws 2 NEW people into a losing match, so they leave (Because there's no penalty)...

Of course that cycle continues until the end of the game with the only people actually left playing being the 1/2 on the losing team that didn't leave in the first place.

Half of the games I queue for the first time are losses.


----------



## Alvarado

I'm just flat out not doing iron banner because of it. Seriously did no one at bungie think that this wouldn't happen?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I'm not a fan of Iron Banner. - There are some glaring issues.
> 
> If a team is down by 1000, everyone leaves which, of course, catapults the score into oblivion.
> 
> Then because 2 people have left, it throws 2 NEW people into a losing match, so they leave (Because there's no penalty)...
> 
> Of course that cycle continues until the end of the game with the only people actually left playing being the 1/2 on the losing team that didn't leave in the first place.
> 
> Half of the games I queue for the first time are losses.


To add to this, you only get Iron Banner rep if you WIN unlike normal Crucible

I have won a grand total of ONE match..

Just about every match seems to be one team with 6 Level 28+ players and the other team is 22-25s, excluding myself who is 27. the 28s tend to have at least Exotic weapons which means they kill you in ONE hit

I have run up to someone at close range, unloaded an AutoRifle into them, then had them smack me once with a glancing blow from their melee and instakill me, I have smashed someone in the face a literal 6 times in a row with my melee without killing them. I fired my Nova bomb into a group of 5 unaware guardians and only killed 1 of them...This gets tiresome, Seriously, This is what I hate about CoD right now, it doesnt matter if you're actually -good- at a game, it just matters you sunk a bunch of time to build up bull points to raise your bull level to get bull "skill" that means you get to instakill everything and never die.

This game overall is just ticking me off the longer its out, the lack of any kind of matchmaking for half the games modes is seriously getting to me, I cant do weekly strikes and I highly doubt I can actually get the legendary weapon bounty I have done (as it involves not dying in a strike) I will never get to do the Vault of Glass most likely as I do not feel like being up at 3am for when my friends are around (if they will even do it with me at this point as they already did it without me)

Its a serious MMO that requires coordination and social networking that lacks the tools to accomplish this because its on the consoles, Simple as that.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> To add to this, you only get Iron Banner rep if you WIN unlike normal Crucible
> 
> I have won a grand total of ONE match..
> 
> Just about every match seems to be one team with 6 Level 28+ players and the other team is 22-25s, excluding myself who is 27. the 28s tend to have at least Exotic weapons which means they kill you in ONE hit
> 
> I have run up to someone at close range, unloaded an AutoRifle into them, then had them smack me once with a glancing blow from their melee and instakill me, I have smashed someone in the face a literal 6 times in a row with my melee without killing them. I fired my Nova bomb into a group of 5 unaware guardians and only killed 1 of them...This gets tiresome, Seriously, This is what I hate about CoD right now, it doesnt matter if you're actually -good- at a game, it just matters you sunk a bunch of time to build up bull points to raise your bull level to get bull "skill" that means you get to instakill everything and never die.
> 
> This game overall is just ticking me off the longer its out, the lack of any kind of matchmaking for half the games modes is seriously getting to me, I cant do weekly strikes and I highly doubt I can actually get the legendary weapon bounty I have done (as it involves not dying in a strike) I will never get to do the Vault of Glass most likely as I do not feel like being up at 3am for when my friends are around (if they will even do it with me at this point as they already did it without me)
> 
> Its a serious MMO that requires coordination and social networking that lacks the tools to accomplish this because its on the consoles, Simple as that.


Add me, I'll do strikes w/you...I'm bored half the time so,









PS4: CommunistShovel

I think there are some major oversights that they've promised to fix but, for the time being it is what it is.

LMK.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Add me, I'll do strikes w/you...I'm bored half the time so,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS4: CommunistShovel
> 
> I think there are some major oversights that they've promised to fix but, for the time being it is what it is.
> 
> LMK.


Sadly as much as i love the offer, I have Xbox One not PS4









And yeah I know they said they'd fix the MM situation, but it shouldnt have been there in the first place, I get the idea they were going for, but it can be highly difficult to get all your friends together if they're on different schedules for a Raid that can take what, 5-6 hours I've heard...

a simple LFG interface of some kind would solve all the problems...


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Meh, it is what it is.
> 
> You have to remember that discs are pressed 6 months in advance of a launch so, changes happen...Story changes...2 MAJOR parts of the design team left half way through...


Uuhhh, no there not. Games go "Gold" and the discs are made then within a month of launch, not 6 months.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Meh, it is what it is.
> 
> You have to remember that discs are pressed 6 months in advance of a launch so, changes happen...Story changes...2 MAJOR parts of the design team left half way through...
> 
> 
> 
> Uuhhh, no there not. Games go "Gold" and the discs are made then within a month of launch, not 6 months.
Click to expand...

Have a buddy that works there and he says the masters were made 6 months ago because hats what Activision wanted...

We used to get retail product 2-3 months in advance...

I believe it considering the music in its original form is on the disc and is unused -- considering the composer left in that window.


----------



## cravinmild

I'm a lvl 21 but still using a blue lvl 17 scout rifle







loot gods don't like me How is chat, I've never heard another person since launch, why is this? Whe else is on pst as I need a carry lol


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I'm a lvl 21 but still using a blue lvl 17 scout rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loot gods don't like me How is chat, I've never heard another person since launch, why is this? Whe else is on pst as I need a carry lol


The game disabled voice chat to my knowledge outside of fireteams

Likely to discourage the CoD stuff you get with little kids using language they, or any other human being, should not be using...

In the tower i can understand it obviously, be WAY too loud and confusing there... but when in a strike/mp? should be enabled for team coordination


----------



## Alvarado

I for one I'm glad its off when using the match making system. Don't need to hear some 12 year old how he "pwns" things.


----------



## KenjiS

Ugh. Iron Banner is still bad...

This is rediculous, Played 10 games, Won ONCE. Cant do any of the bounties. Cant win. Matches are never even close. Every one of them is a complete shut out....

Its not skill. Its because people drop (I HAVE heard of this patch giving a lot of connection errors) and then you're down to 3v6 and have zero chance. Or they're 28/29s using Epic loot....

Also im sick of seeing the same 3 guns in drops....

I'd even be fine losing in Iron Banner except you get NO rep for a loss, ONLY for a win...


----------



## Pibbz

Sounds like Iron Banner is meant more for clans and organized groups than solo pubs.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Sounds like Iron Banner is meant more for clans and organized groups than solo pubs.


Pretty much from the seems of it I guess...

But thats the problem with the whole game almost, You need a huge friends list with a lot of friends to be able to do anything in the endgame

I FINALLY lucked out and got a good team but it just randomized things from the looks and stuck me with a bunch of new players.. oh well.. won like 3 in a row and was actually having fun..


----------



## HothTron

Finally got myself on RNGegus on a good day and got exotic weapon bounty but my gawd, the work and time involved in getting this thing makes me wanna cry


----------



## iARDAs

So the yellow guns are legendary?

AH FREAKING DAMN IT. Few days ago I was in a strike but died. I was watching the other 2 players and an enemy dropped a YELLOW collectible. I looked for it after resurrection but could not find it







Damn it.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So the yellow guns are legendary?
> 
> AH FREAKING DAMN IT. Few days ago I was in a strike but died. I was watching the other 2 players and an enemy dropped a YELLOW collectible. I looked for it after resurrection but could not find it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn it.


You get mailed items that you didn't pick up in a strike. Oh and purples are legendary, yellowish are exotics.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> You get mailed items that you didn't pick up in a strike. Oh and purples are legendary, yellowish are exotics.


I never got it. I got blue items but never got that yellow item. Interesting. Because I honestly looked around a lot for that yellow item.


----------



## HothTron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I never got it. I got blue items but never got that yellow item. Interesting. Because I honestly looked around a lot for that yellow item.


Yellows are VERY rare and only under the RNG being kind to you, doing raids or getting exotic weapon bounties do they show up. Apparently, you can increase the odds of getting exotic bounties by trading in multiple vanguard bounties at a time.

You also have to build exotic weapon bounties and some of them are a real beach like this one

*Obtain a Damaged Ghost from Venus' Shattered Coast. Found here.

1 Kill a Vex Gate Lord in a heroic story mission to obtain Restored Ghost. A Gate Lord can be found in Eye of a Gate Lord.

2 Bring the ghost to The Speaker to obtain Fusion Rifle Schematics.

3 Bring the schematics to the Gunsmith to obtain Depleted Exotic Weapon Core.

4 Dismantle 10 rare or higher quality Fusion Rifles to obtain Charged Exotic Weapon Core. The Gunsmith has a small chance to sell rare weapons. Check with him
regularly to see if he is selling rare Fusion Rifles.

5 Bring the cores to the Gunsmith to obtain Unstable Prototype Fusion Rifle Frame.

6 Kill 200 enemies in Weekly Nightfall Strike activities using any Fusion Rifle to obtain Stabilized Prototype.

7 Bring the prototypes to the gunsmith to finally obtain Pocket Infinity*.

Here it is in action and its a helluva beast, which is why I want it, BAD!


----------



## cravinmild

Wow, just wow, how do you guys know this stuff? I just click on something and start shooting.


----------



## Masked

Sometimes because of the angle of light (Which is interesting they used real light patterns) Green will appear to be Yellow. -- That's why you didn't get the mail...It was just a green that reflected oddly.

That being said...I've done Invective, Bad Juju and Thorn thus far.

Really want Advice or Infinity but, I keep getting the other 3 exotic bounties.









It is what it is.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Sometimes because of the angle of light (Which is interesting they used real light patterns) Green will appear to be Yellow. -- That's why you didn't get the mail...It was just a green that reflected oddly.
> 
> That being said...I've done Invective, Bad Juju and Thorn thus far.
> 
> Really want Advice or Infinity but, I keep getting the other 3 exotic bounties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is what it is.


Hmmm might be true. Thanks. I will go less insane now :roll eyes:

I will be playing Destiny with you next week







Still feel bad about those invites you sent.


----------



## Alvarado

So far the two exotic bounty choices that I've gotten have all been the same damn three







Invective, Bad Juju and Thorn damn you!


----------



## cravinmild

i really really need a primary upgrade. As mentioned above is there a way to get an exotic scout rifle by collecting parts and stuff


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> i really really need a primary upgrade. As mentioned above is there a way to get an exotic scout rifle by collecting parts and stuff


Get lucky with an exotic bounty by turning in a vanguard bounty otherwise no, rng is rng.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm working on Invective ATM

As for that Pocket Infinity, ive been killed SO MUCH IN CRUCIBLE BY THAT

-edit- also apparently people are really raging over Iron Banner so thats good that I'm not alone..


----------



## Pibbz

I'm having a blast in Crucible with my measly auto rifle. Maybe I'm just awesome?


----------



## MattGordon

Hard mode Atheon cheesed, Truth and Timebreaker acquired, and finally IB rank 3.

Today was a good day







.

Finally can stop playing the IB now. What a horrible game mode with everyone leaving all the time.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Hard mode Atheon cheesed, Truth and Timebreaker acquired, and finally IB rank 3.
> 
> Today was a good day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Finally can stop playing the IB now. What a horrible game mode with everyone leaving all the time.


Lucky.

Anyways anyone with Xbox One add me, Kenjis9965

Im kinda about to quit playing and trade it in if i cant find more people to play with







Doing solo bounties and stuff just gets boring im afraid


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Lucky.
> 
> Anyways anyone with Xbox One add me, Kenjis9965
> 
> Im kinda about to quit playing and trade it in if i cant find more people to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing solo bounties and stuff just gets boring im afraid


Well I'm forgetful and things I do at work (like type this message), do not follow me home. So you can add me if you would like. GT: Valitri

We seem to always be looking for 1 or 2 randoms when it comes to raid. If your of that level/caliber it should be pretty easy to get you into those. If not we can always help you out with strikes, dailies, or whatever other activities come up.


----------



## chargerz919

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Lucky.
> 
> Anyways anyone with Xbox One add me, Kenjis9965
> 
> Im kinda about to quit playing and trade it in if i cant find more people to play with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doing solo bounties and stuff just gets boring im afraid


I'm in the process of moving. I'll be playing more often after next weekend is over. I have you on my friends list, I just have to get through my move.


----------



## CJston15

Kenji and Seph - you can add me up as well (or I can add you from work now via web) - GT is Helios Magua.

Bout to hit 26 Hunter.


----------



## Alvarado

Yay Icebreaker! now I can solo the nightfall strike.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Yay Icebreaker! now I can solo the nightfall strike.


Yep, I've solo'd it 3 weeks in a row because of that sniper. Glad to see others can buy it now. I got lucky and got it from crucible.


----------



## Alvarado

You know I wish that dropships didn't fire on you. I got killed in the nightfall strike because of it


----------



## sepheroth003

Have you guys seen the warlocks solo Atheon? I am going to try it tonight to see if it works. Pretty funny how it works.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tfu6M4TMjuI


----------



## cravinmild

Looking for ps4 group for whatever runs, lvl21 hunter with crap gear


----------



## HothTron

I TOTALLY freaking lucked out when I logged in last night as the gun vendor was selling Rare fusion rifles for only 1600 glitter, and *only 6 minutes left* until the products changed! So glad I skipped making dinner and checked lol! Now i've just got less then 100 nightfall kills to do solo via void damage Fusion rifle and this beautiful baby is mine tonight!!!

Oh, here' s a lego version of it lol!


----------



## Alvarado

Yay solo'd the nightfall strike, got myself a Universal Remote


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Looking for ps4 group for whatever runs, lvl21 hunter with crap gear


I'm a lvl 21 warlock. Doing a bunch of Iron Banner/Crucible matches and strikes this weekend if you're interested.


----------



## cravinmild

I am. Home from work with three days off. Feed the kids and its game time







Wifey wants to watch a show when she gets home but I maybe able to get out of it









I will look for you online. For destiny if we start a chat session then start a game we aren't restricted from full chat correct?


----------



## KenjiS

I went and added both of the folks who asked









Hopefully better luck.. i might go try soloing one of the Weekly Strikes, Whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I went and added both of the folks who asked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully better luck.. i might go try soloing one of the Weekly Strikes, Whats the worst that can happen?


You wipe alot and get mad. First time soloing it for me and I wiped 3 times.


----------



## Pibbz

Shut down a group of guys all higher level sporting SUROS Regime and Shadow Price ARs, and one guy running around with an Invective shotgun. Went 23 and 9 in Rumble.

Honestly, weapons and level don't matter that much. Just use what works best for you. My weapon is a level 18 pea-shooter and I shut these guys out no problem. As long as you play smart and use your class' strengths to your advantage you can come out on top easily. I even held my own last night as a level 21 in Iron Banner with a bunch of 29s. Got my first legenedary drop as well.


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.bungie.net/en/News/News?aid=12272 TLDR Deal with it.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.bungie.net/en/News/News?aid=12272 TLDR Deal with it.


Bungie needs to step it up or this game is going to kill itself even more fast.

The only thing that came out of the Iron Blunder was the armor and Rank 3 shader. Too bad the armor will only bring you to level 29 though. Waste of shards if you have already reached 29.

Titan IB armor + shader:


----------



## Pibbz

Thought this was a good read:

The Casual Gamers Guide to Destiny Light Levels

On that note... anyone up for the weekly heroic strike? Lvl 24 warlock here.


----------



## iARDAs

My Destiny review for the ones interested.

http://www.overclock.net/products/destiny/reviews/6900


----------



## cravinmild

Ha got my first exotic lastnight ... first and only good item beyond rare since starting this game but sadly it was not for my class


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ha got my first exotic lastnight ... first and only good item beyond rare since starting this game but sadly it was not for my class


I feel your pain, my first exotic was a primary shotgun... I don't PVP.

Exotics need to be buff though imho.


----------



## HothTron

Just got Pocket Infinity this weekend and my God, its gonna take FOREVER to upgrade this gun.....


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> Just got Pocket Infinity this weekend and my God, its gonna take FOREVER to upgrade this gun.....


It'll be nerfed tomorrow: http://www.bungie.net/7_Hotfix---10142014/en/News/News?aid=12283

Along with the Vex Mythoclast, and auto rifles and shotguns in general. PvP should get interesting.


----------



## MattGordon

More areas got discovered in the past 24 hours.

Personally explored them and all I have to say is that I'm disgusted. I hate the fact these areas are locked behind a pay wall.

Spoilers for obvious reasons.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





[IMG
ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2210271/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> More areas got discovered in the past 24 hours.
> 
> Personally explored them and all I have to say is that I'm disgusted. I hate the fact these areas are locked behind a pay wall.
> 
> Spoilers for obvious reasons.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG
> ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2210271/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


...I'm sorry but, it's this type of "ignorance" that I completely disagree with.

A game launches with content. These discs are pressed months in advance. Sometimes that content is cut/butchered and changed. Therefor content exists on the disc that is not in the game.

I give you Witcher/Witcher 2, Assasin's Creed 1/2/3...This is COMMONPLACE in this industry...

Ultimately, you don't KNOW if that content is locked behind anything. You're making an assumption and a bad one at that because we have no evidence of their motives, plan or anything other than a DLC is dropping in December.

All we KNOW is that, the unfinished content that launched with the game and future content that has been patched in, has been "discovered".

We don't know what for. We don't know why. We don't even know if that's part of the story.

I'd chill out until they say something because until then, it's not worth making an assumption and getting your panties in a bunch over nothing.


----------



## $ilent

Im looking for some Xbox One players to do weekly strikes and other 6 player fireteam strikes. add me!

GT: bigbadfanbad

thanks!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> *snip*


On Guardian Radio, Deej himself states that each patch has had an update and each update has contained DLC/Patch areas...

So...Yeah, previous statement stands.

They're adding content each patch in preparation for the DLC...and future content updates.

In English: in each patch they're adding content and opening new areas...Like a MMO.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> On Guardian Radio, Deej himself states that each patch has had an update and each update has contained DLC/Patch areas...
> 
> So...Yeah, previous statement stands.
> 
> They're adding content each patch in preparation for the DLC...and future content updates.
> 
> In English: in each patch they're adding content and opening new areas...Like a MMO.


An MMO adds areas minus the mobs 3+ months in advance?









You have to remember some of these areas were accessible all the way back in the Alpha.

Edit:

I won't doubt some of these areas (probably the majority) are still being worked on, but some of this stuff is pretty fishy, especially the Old Russia areas.


----------



## cravinmild

I would hope there is a healthy amount of "real content" and not 50% skins, 10% fixes, 20% guns and a measly 30% real playable content. WoW increased lvl caps and whole areas. I really hope they don't pull EA sims style DLC


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I would hope there is a healthy amount of "real content" and not 50% skins, 10% fixes, 20% guns and a measly 30% real playable content. WoW increased lvl caps and whole areas. I really hope they don't pull EA sims style DLC


Hard mode Crota's End (Dark Below Raid) is level 32. The expansion pack should bring us to 32... assuming Bungie is not going to force us into doing a difficult Raid with 66% damage reduction.

Don't have the numbers atm, but I believe the HoW pack's Raid was level 35.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> An MMO adds areas minus the mobs 3+ months in advance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have to remember some of these areas were accessible all the way back in the Alpha.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I won't doubt some of these areas (probably the majority) are still being worked on, but some of this stuff is pretty fishy, especially the Old Russia areas.


Wow is notorious for exactly that. Everquest.

You put the area in first and because it's a console you have to test the concept. That's the way it's always worked.

The difference here is that I don't think they should push those changes live, especially the areas but they are.

Then they populate it - and later release it.

This is how mmos have functioned since the 90s and it's simply how bungie is doing it.

Just because they add it in an update doesn't mean we're entitled to it at all.

Even if it existed "on the disc" it's still content we're not entitled to!

I agree about the story and everything else but, this is how an industry has functioned since its creation and it's not going to stop functioning that way because people demand content they were never entitled to.


----------



## cravinmild

There is a fine line between stripping a game of working content for month after release DLC and adding content to extend a games life. Unfortunately most times it's the wrong side of the line company's stand on. This kind of game I'll let it slide because you expect content to be added if the game is expected to have a ten year life .... Just wish the release content would have allowed enought stuff to keep us entertained for longer.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> There is a fine line between stripping a game of working content for month after release DLC and adding content to extend a games life. Unfortunately most times it's the wrong side of the line company's stand on. This kind of game I'll let it slide because you expect content to be added if the game is expected to have a ten year life .... Just wish the release content would have allowed enought stuff to keep us entertained for longer.


There's actually not. - And speaking per the industry, there is no line. Up until THIS POINT, it has been about the bottom $, don't fool yourself. - Of the handful of exceptions are Borderlands // Bioshock...The rest, were pretty much monetarily driven.

I've been beta testing games "officially" for 10 years.

Assassin's Creed, literally shipped as 2/3 of what it was. 2, the same. 3, the same.

The Witcher - Same. Witcher 2, they tried to make it up to us but, still.

Even Skyrim...What we played at E3 ultimately became a DLC!!! Nobody marched on them then!!

The Evil Within -- What I played at E3, they've decided it will be a DLC. - Are we going to grab the pitch-forks and torches in an effort to march on Bethesda? I highly doubt any of you will...Yet, here we are "disgusted" that destiny modified theirs.

This is par for the course, normal in the industry -- Happens every day, every launch, every release.

There's one glaringly obvious exception here -- Destiny is not your average console game. In fact, Destiny, per it's description alone, is NOT A CONSOLE GAME. So there need to be different rules.

This game thus far has followed MMO rules. -- It updates constantly. The game itself is incredibly organic. They nerf, buff and continuously support it -- I'd argue you have more support here then we ever had in Vanilla WoW...By a MILE.

The point is that we're discussing content. Per the rule of the industry, the game shipped with edits, tweaks and changes that eliminated some content -- That's 100% the norm.

You guys are upset that you don't have a complete story -- They got the message -- That was 2 weeks ago.

Each patch, because the product is organic, they push live content. -- Therefor you will ALWAYS find "new" areas...That's just how an MMO works.

We have yet to hear what Bungie intends to do to finish the story. - We literally know NOTHING. Yet, there's constant "disgust" and "malice" towards content that which, you have no absolutely no clue why it even exists!

You can either sit in disgust until December, wither away in barren hatred...Or, you can open your eyes to the fact this is commonplace in this industry and cross your fingers that Bungie will complete the story.

That being said -- Right now, every location currently available (Not including the areas you found) was available at E3 and they re-use those locations to expand on the story...So, AFAIK, those new areas are NOT story areas and were never intended to be. - They've also stated they shipped the product with "some" of the DLC on the disc...

P.S. - I think the Auto-Rifle nerf was necessary but, not the recoil...And they definitely went a little heavy handed with Pocket...That went a bit too far IMO.

Also, I'm not trying to be aggressive. I hold no malice towards anyone and I'm not upset in any way so please, don't take that the wrong way...It's just very clear that the vast majority of Destiny players are console gamers...And up until now there's never been an organic MMO like Destiny to play so, there are growing pains...I'm just trying to clear that difference up.


----------



## cravinmild

Well we are at different ends here.

It's never "always been like this" but it has been going on so long it would seem that way.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well we are at different ends here.
> 
> It's never "always been like this" but it has been going on so long it would seem that way.


I can name games going back to the Atari that shipped incomplete, for the very reason they changed things mid-development.

ET...God, I even had the Jaguar CD-Rom...Want to have a discussion on broken and incomplete?

N64 - Super Mario...MAJOR changes and areas you could explore that were unpopulated.

Skyrim - Again, what we played at E3 became Dawnguard.

They pulled 1/3 of the content from Bioshock before launch and pushed it as a reduced price DLC...

So, actually, it's always been like this - Seriously - You just weren't aware but, it was always like this. Anyone that WORKS in this industry will tell you that.

Everquest, WoW, Ultima, AO...Always like this. - In fact, you can even explore the new areas prior to launch and decide if you want to pay for that expansion.

Is this NEW for the console world? Yes...But, it doesn't change the fact that it's been happening since day 1.

We can be on different ends all day long but, this is information that is 100% research-able and verifiable as being factual. - It's the course for this industry.

Just google E3 content vs. launch -- You'll find a TON of other games that follow this schematic.

Again, I agree with you all about the story - It was a thrown together piece of crap...But, I see this every day...The difference here is that Bungie intends to make good.

Like I said, you really have 2 options. You can investigate this, find out this is commonplace in this industry and always has been, then get over it and hope that Bungie will make good...Or you can stew in anger and ignorance for the next few months until the DLC launches.

Listen to the podcast on Guardian Radio - Deej goes into great detail about Bungie and the fact they are making changes to the story...

Again, like any MMO, you're encouraged to explore the areas...But, like any MMO, updates are constant...What exists isn't something you're entitled to simply because it exists...If they add a new planet tomorrow in a patch...You can suddenly explore it...That doesn't mean we're entitled to that planet for free...It means it exists right now so you can explore it. Period.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Also, I'm not trying to be aggressive. I hold no malice towards anyone and I'm not upset in any way so please, don't take that the wrong way...It's just very clear that the vast majority of Destiny players are console gamers...And up until now there's never been an organic MMO like Destiny to play so, there are growing pains...I'm just trying to clear that difference up.


THIS!!! This is all I think it is... I'm used to MMOs and I don't see the issues, if after say 3 months now they don't vastly improve then I drop the game (though my epansions have been claimed because of the sexy limited edtion







)

People that don't like what it is need to go play another game for a bit and come back! Diablo just got 2.1 on consoles go play that


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*


I agree.


----------



## sepheroth003

Beat VOG for the third time last night. Since the templar strat of sitting on the sniper towers got axed, we had to do the boss the normal way. It wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it was going to be. Think next time we'll attempt to prevent him from teleporting to get the 5th chest.

Also learned that on Atheon the shield makes you invulnerable to his shots. Use it while you have that buff up and get free shots on the boss. I was doing over 15k per hit with my Ice Breaker and didn't have to worry about the boss killing me or those stupid harpies that blow up (forget their name right now).

*Loot*
-I got raid gloves last night, that I pretty much wont use. I play as a sunsinger 95% of the time and have the sunbreaker exotic gloves that are just amazing. I'm not disassembling them right now because if I end up getting raid helm and boots I can use these and my exotic chest I'm not using to hit 30. I suppose I would sacrifice my sunbreakers for lvl 30 (currently 29).
-I got the Hezen Vengeance, a solar rocket launcher. Will fit nicely next to my Unfriendly Giant, a void rocket launcher.


----------



## droses1

For those of you on XBOne, add me, I'm sick of mic-less matchmaking, when available....

GT: DarkMaster2049


----------



## MattGordon

Update 3 to the list of what's to come in the Dark Below.

Spoilers for obvious reasons.



Spoiler: The Dark Below Content





*Release Date: December 2014
Cost: 19.99 
Max level increased to level 32
3 Story Missions
3 Strikes
1 Raid (Normal: Level 28 and Hard: Level 32)
1 Strike Playlist
5 Crucible maps
6 Crota Raid Sets 
3 Raid class items
10 Crota Raid Weapons
2 Crota Raid Ships
9 Exotic Armor pieces
5 Exotic Weapons*



Edit: Thrown in update 4 of the list. Fixed issues and added crucible maps.


----------



## HothTron

After Bungie just utterly nerfed/ruined the Pocket Infinity, i'm done with this game


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HothTron*
> 
> After Bungie just utterly nerfed/ruined the Pocket Infinity, i'm done with this game


Lol.

They said in the patch itself, last line, they were revisiting and re-balancing all weapons...

Deej has also said, per Reddit, that VM and PI would be receiving some scrutiny from the dev team.

Quite frankly, as the owner of a PI, it was very OP. So was the VM.

I think the nerf on the VM went way too far but, as far as PI, you can't even hide behind the "not OP" wall, because we all knew it was.

Was what they did, the "right" fix? I don't think so but, it is what it is.


----------



## cravinmild

Dang I can't seem to break the lvl 24 bubble. I will need two ledgys to get lvl 25 and loot gods are holding out on me. I did get a ledgy machine gun sadly it does not fit my play style.

Sure is an addicting game


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Dang I can't seem to break the lvl 24 bubble. I will need two ledgys to get lvl 25 and loot gods are holding out on me. I did get a ledgy machine gun sadly it does not fit my play style.
> 
> Sure is an addicting game


Max out your vanguard points each week. In two weeks you can buy 2-3 pieces of gear. Do the daily storys and weekly strike to save up shards to upgrade that armor.


----------



## cravinmild

Lol I try but with only a few hours a week to play it's slow going. Wife starts her shifts so looks like a destiny weekend







Perhaps things will look better my Sunday night.


----------



## Pibbz

I've bee going the crucible route since I really enjoy it. Should hit rank 2 this weekend.

Is any if the faction gear worth going for?


----------



## trivium nate

ok so i just payed $34 on PS4 for teh 2 expansions, it says purchased but what do i do now? nothing is downloading...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> ok so i just payed $34 on PS4 for teh 2 expansions, it says purchased but what do i do now? nothing is downloading...


They are not out yet.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> ok so i just payed $34 on PS4 for teh 2 expansions, it says purchased but what do i do now? nothing is downloading...


Should have waited till they're out, oh well.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> ok so i just payed $34 on PS4 for teh 2 expansions, it says purchased but what do i do now? nothing is downloading...
> 
> 
> 
> They are not out yet.
Click to expand...

Insert image of angry man shaking clenched fists at sky here


----------



## trivium nate

when do they come out?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> when do they come out?


That dark below one is sometime this Fall, the other one sometime in march.


----------



## trivium nate

*** ugh!!!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> *** ugh!!!


Might want to look things up before buying next time.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> when do they come out?


The Dark Below: December 2014
House of Wolves: TBA

If you want to check out what may or may not be included check out my post from earlier.
Quote:


> Release Date: December 2014
> 
> Cost: 19.99
> Max level increased to level 32
> 3 Story Missions
> 2 Strikes
> 1 Raid (Normal: Level 28 and Hard: Level 32)
> 1 Strike Playlist
> 5 Crucible maps
> 6 Crota Raid Sets
> 3 Raid class items
> 10 Crota Raid Weapons
> 2 Crota Raid Ships
> 9 Exotic Armor pieces
> 5 Exotic Weapons
> 1 New Faction Set for each Faction/Class (15 total sets)


----------



## Masked

http://www.bungie.net/7_Bungie-Weekly-Update---10172014/en/News/News?aid=12295

Weapon re-balancing is being re-addressed and Mytho is getting buffed.


----------



## Alvarado

Seems like forever since they've talked about "weapon re-balancing" Bungie sure seems fast with these patches.


----------



## Pibbz

... as any good developer would do.


----------



## Masked

If you guys on the PS4 need some help raiding, doing strikes, etc -- I can carry you through easily.

Just started my 2nd Titan and leveling both my Hunter and 2nd to 20 in the next few days...So, there's going to be an abundance of crap I need to do, daily.

PS4 - CommunistShovel

Save me from my boredom!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If you guys on the PS4 need some help raiding, doing strikes, etc -- I can carry you through easily.
> 
> Just started my 2nd Titan and leveling both my Hunter and 2nd to 20 in the next few days...So, there's going to be an abundance of crap I need to do, daily.
> 
> PS4 - CommunistShovel
> 
> Save me from my boredom!


I sold Destiny because I will be going all digital. I should buy it today or tomorrow again digitally. I am still waiting for my 1TB SSHD to arrive.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> If you guys on the PS4 need some help raiding, doing strikes, etc -- I can carry you through easily.
> 
> Just started my 2nd Titan and leveling both my Hunter and 2nd to 20 in the next few days...So, there's going to be an abundance of crap I need to do, daily.
> 
> PS4 - CommunistShovel
> 
> Save me from my boredom!


I'm interested in doing the raid. Can it be done with 2 people?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I'm interested in doing the raid. Can it be done with 2 people?


Absolutely not. The last boss can be solo'd by a warlock and to a lesser extent maybe a titan. Other than that, you need 3-4 of the worlds best players or 6 solid players. You wont even get in the door (the first puzzle/challenge) with 2 people.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I'm interested in doing the raid. Can it be done with 2 people?


No, need 6 but, I got legs last night so, I'll be 30 by tomorrow.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Absolutely not. The last boss can be solo'd by a warlock and to a lesser extent maybe a titan. Other than that, you need 3-4 of the worlds best players or 6 solid players. You wont even get in the door (the first puzzle/challenge) with 2 people.


Not anymore.

The bumpers were ninja nerfed in on Sunday/Monday.

It's actually been done with 2 people though -- The door is semantics because you can just step in a box and follow another group in...

The only hard part of the entire event are the oracles...Rest is cake.


----------



## MattGordon

[
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> No, need 6 but, I got legs last night so, I'll be 30 by tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not anymore.
> 
> The bumpers were ninja nerfed in on Sunday/Monday.
> 
> It's actually been done with 2 people though -- The door is semantics because you can just step in a box and follow another group in...
> 
> The only hard part of the entire event are the oracles...Rest is cake.


Actually, Atheon's baby bumpers are still not in.

Source: cheesed him three times already.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> [
> Actually, Atheon's baby bumpers are still not in.
> 
> Source: cheesed him three times already.


We attempted it on Sunday but he walked up invisible stars and then killed us all...

Where are you guys knocking him off?


----------



## Pibbz

I'm a warlock. I'll knock his butt off.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> We attempted it on Sunday but he walked up invisible stars and then killed us all...
> 
> Where are you guys knocking him off?


Same place as always. Left side of his spawn.

We did the three runs immediately after reset by having a character be at Atheon's spawn when the reset hit. We all joined after 5AM, he left and switched his character out, and repeated with extra saves.

I should also note that people in the clan I'm in are still cheesing.


----------



## Pibbz

So what time are we all going to raid this weekend?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I should also note that people in the clan I'm in are still cheesing.


Last night was my clans first clean run. No cheese at all. Took about 1 hour 35 mins. I was very happy with our progress. We are looking to step into hard mode tomorrow. I don't expect it to go nearly as smooth. Too many people died on the templar fight.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Last night was my clans first clean run. No cheese at all. Took about 1 hour 35 mins. I was very happy with our progress. We are looking to step into hard mode tomorrow. I don't expect it to go nearly as smooth. Too many people died on the templar fight.


I'd suggest not going in unless your fireteam members are 29+.

All mobs inside are level 30.

Good luck!


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I'd suggest not going in unless your fireteam members are 29+.
> 
> All mobs inside are level 30.
> 
> Good luck!


We have 4 29s and 2 28s. I bet we can at least get in the door to get the first chest. Even if we don't get any further than that, it's one more loot chance we didn't have previous weeks.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> We have 4 29s and 2 28s. I bet we can at least get in the door to get the first chest. Even if we don't get any further than that, it's one more loot chance we didn't have previous weeks.


But I thought you said you just did the normal run...?

You can't get the same chest twice, even if it's on a different difficulty. Only the Oracles, Templar, Gatekeeper, and Atheon phases drop items.

Also, if you run Hard Mode first you get both Normal and Hard mode drops at once.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> But I thought you said you just did the normal run...?
> 
> You can't get the same chest twice, even if it's on a different difficulty. Only the Oracles, Templar, Gatekeeper, and Atheon phases drop items.
> 
> Also, if you run Hard Mode first you get both Normal and Hard mode drops at once.


We now have 5 29s. Last guy just waiting on some shards. I only need boots to drop and I can be 30.

I didn't know you can't get the chests multiple times. That kind of sucks. Oh well, normal went really smooth. We'll still step in there and see how it goes. I'm trying to get everyone together tonight. Have two members who haven't responded yet.


----------



## Pibbz

What weapons are recommended for the raid?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I didn't know you can't get the chests multiple times. That kind of sucks.


that does suck









do you get better loot from chests in hard mode, or is it all same RNG? if its the same loot normal vs hard then it doesnt matter


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> What weapons are recommended for the raid?


i used

my best auto rifle
icebreaker sniper
void rocket launcher
but still need to kill atheon (checkpoiint saved) but cant seem to find a fireteam


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> What weapons are recommended for the raid?


Raid weapons like Atheon's Epilogue or Praedyth's Revenge are great against Oracles and Minotaurs.

The loadouts I always use include the following:

Primary: Atheon's Epilogue / Vision of Confluence
Special: Praedyth's Revenge / Ice Breaker
Heavy: Truth / Void Machine Gun


----------



## Pibbz

Anyone have a spot in their raid group this weekend?


----------



## dealio

my group of 2







(hunter & warlock) need more people to kill atheon on normal. we have a saved checkpoint at the start of the boss fight.

edit: forgot to say i am on ps4/*ddealio*


----------



## homer98

I will be on tonight trying the raid for the first time. Looking for a few others to join.
PS4 - homedizzle98


----------



## MattGordon

Weekly Update: http://www.bungie.net/7_Bungie-Weekly-Update---10242014/en/News/News?aid=12318
Quote:


> This week at Bungie, we gathered around a story-tall projection screen to bask in its warm glow.
> 
> Team Meetings in our studio are equal parts happy hour and pep rally. It's a time for pretty speeches and mission statements. We haven't lost the momentum that spirited us toward the launch of Destiny. Now that we've crossed that milestone, we're steaming toward the next. This afternoon, the message was about the future.
> 
> Destiny is a thing that we wanted to be meaningful to people. Given how much it's been played, we think we just might be on to something. We just need to bring on the next meal for you to devour with startling urgency.
> 
> There will be new ways for you to build upon your legend. Some of them will be revealed very soon. Others will appear when you least expect them. When you see what I've seen, I hope you'll be as excited as I am.
> 
> *Return of the Iron Lords*
> 
> Your immediate future as a Guardian includes a return of special events. We've discovered wonderful truths about the Destiny player experience from the best possible source: the players. We've taken those learnings and added them to the new recipe we're mixing in the kitchen. We're eager to show you what we're about to put back on the menu.
> 
> *Power Matters (More!)*
> 
> The goal for Level Advantages in PVP had been to create relatively small advantages that would suffice only to tilt the balance between players of equal skill towards the player of greater achievement, expressed in terms of his gear. But we now believe we have been too conservative, and that small tilts failed to meet anyone's expectations.
> 
> In the next Iron Banner, we will debut a much more dramatic difference between players of wide variation in Level. We will detail the changes in an article of its own to come as soon as we settle on some of the numbers.
> 
> Because of this, the next Iron Banner will also require a Fireteam leader to be Level 20 to enter. While lower Level players may join in with their Level 20+ chaperone, they will find it very challenging.


Im kind of getting a little tired of all the PvP love and very little PvE love... I get that you can only do so much, but I feel like we're getting the short end of the stick here. PvE players will most likely have to wait till the expansion pack releases for any real new content.

I also understsnd that we are not necessarily entitled to anything. It just feels a bit bad after all these promises of a growing world that is always changing. Nothing significant has happened out in the wild.

PS: I play both PvP and PvE. I just enjoy PvE much more.


----------



## Alvarado

In some ways I'm glad that my PS plus sub ran out, doesn't look like i'm missing out on much.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> that does suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you get better loot from chests in hard mode, or is it all same RNG? if its the same loot normal vs hard then it doesnt matter


No clue, does anyone know the answer to this? I'm assuming the chests are only 1 set loot table, doesn't matter if it's normal or hard.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> I'd suggest not going in unless your fireteam members are 29+.
> 
> All mobs inside are level 30.
> 
> Good luck!


Well this is absolutely right. I felt like I did pretty well (29 warlock), however it seemed like a lot of my team died, a lot. We were able to get past the single and double conflux parts, but didn't pass the triple conflux part. Unfortunately we had a little drama and one of our members literally just left. We replaced him but had to start over working on the strat with a new member. We got back to the triple conflux part but ran out of time to try it too many times.

Looking forward to trying more this week. The member who caused the drama and left is cut from this weeks raid. We'll see about future raids...


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> What weapons are recommended for the raid?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Weekly Update: http://www.bungie.net/7_Bungie-Weekly-Update---10242014/en/News/News?aid=12318
> Im kind of getting a little tired of all the PvP love and very little PvE love... I get that you can only do so much, but I feel like we're getting the short end of the stick here. PvE players will most likely have to wait till the expansion pack releases for any real new content.
> 
> I also understsnd that we are not necessarily entitled to anything. It just feels a bit bad after all these promises of a growing world that is always changing. Nothing significant has happened out in the wild.
> 
> PS: I play both PvP and PvE. I just enjoy PvE much more.


From my understanding, it takes them 10x the time to populate an area than it does to create the environment.

So we're literally waiting for them to re-tune and repopulate those areas. (They had stripped them)

Whether or not they'll drop before the expansion is unclear but, I do agree they need to be making more of a PVE effort moving forward.


----------



## Pibbz

I had a great first time raid run this weekend. Ended up getting Hezen Lord boots and chest piece, and a Praedyth's Revenge.

If anyone ever needs a fill in let me know.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> No clue, does anyone know the answer to this? I'm assuming the chests are only 1 set loot table, doesn't matter if it's normal or hard.


Chests are based on Venus so, they have 1 set loot table...Can only be opened 1x/week per character.


----------



## The Lurking Ninja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Chests are based on Venus so, they have 1 set loot table...Can only be opened 1x/week per character.


Also you can get loot from both normal and hard mode. However, if you beat it on hard mode first, you get the loot of both hard and normal at the same time.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> No clue, does anyone know the answer to this? I'm assuming the chests are only 1 set loot table, doesn't matter if it's normal or hard.


The Vault of Glass has 5 chests that we currently know of.


The first (Kabr's Trial) - Material Chest
The second (Templar's Well) - Venus Chest
The third (Templar teleport block) - Material Chest
The fourth (Gorgon's Maze 1) - Exotic Chest
The fifth (Gorgon's Maze 2) - Material Chest

*Material Chest = Energy/Shards*

*Venus Chest = Venus chest loot table (Spirit Bloom, ammo synth, etc etc)*

*Exotic Chest = Energy, Shards, Exotic Weapons, or Raid class item.*

Loot from the chests do not change even if you pick a different difficulty at the start of the Raid. *All chests, excluding the Venus Chest, will only drop a single item.* You cannot get Energy AND Shards, it's one or the other.

Also, a chest can only be looted once, no matter if you run the Raid on a different difficulty. *This excludes the Venus Chest.*


----------



## cravinmild

Top 1% with distance kills



http://destinytracker.com/destiny/player/ps/cravinmild

is that any good?


----------



## Pibbz

Looks good to me. Good job!


----------



## cravinmild

Thanks. Now does that mean i am in the 35th spot for that category for all people playing? I hope so cause that would be pretty cool


----------



## MattGordon

anyone know when a topic gets to have the [Official] tag attached?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> anyone know when a topic gets to have the [Official] tag attached?


Think it had something to do with asking a mod or something, can't remember.


----------



## MattGordon

This is a bit more than lackluster...














I guess my sheet of the Dark Below content was too much to ask for.

https://blog.activision.com/community/games-blog/destiny/blog/2014/10/29/destiny-expansion-1-the-dark-below-detailed-launching-december-9

Quote:


> On December 9, The Dark Below - the first downloadable expansion for Destiny - will arrive across all supported platforms. With all-new weapons and gear, story quests, multiplayer arenas, a challenging new cooperative Strike, six-player Raid, and more, The Dark Below will broaden the Destiny universe and give players new opportunities to evolve their Guardian.
> 
> In The Dark Below, a new character Eris will arrive at the Tower to deliver an ominous warning: that The Hive plans to summon a powerful god, Crota, to destroy Earth. Through three new story quests, The Will of Crota Strike, and the Crota's End Raid, players will fight to uncover and eliminate The Hive's forces and save humanity. As players progress, they'll have an opportunity to earn all-new weapons, armor, and gear for their Guardian, including Legendary and Exotic items. What's more, The Dark Below will raise the maximum Light Level to 32 and introduce five additional Bounty slots.
> 
> The expansion will also add three new competitive multiplayer maps. Set in a Vex temple within the Black Garden, Pantheon features tight corridors and Vex-designed landscapes, while in Skyshock players will battle in an interplanetary defense array across both vehicle and infantry engagements. Finally, The Cauldron is housed within an abandoned Hive ritual site for frenetic, tight-quarters combat. *Those on PlayStation platforms will gain access to an additional cooperative Strike dubbed The Undying Mind and more as an exclusive until Fall 2015.*
> 
> The Dark Below will be available as part of the Destiny Expansion Pass or can be purchased separately for *$19.99.*


So let's see... 20 bucks will get you:


3 story missions (most likely protect dinklebot while 3 waves come at you)
1 strike if you're a PS3/PS4 user
1 Raid
3 PvP Maps
Some new gear
2 Light Levels

I can feel my Ghost Edition's expansion pass already paying itself back!


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> This is a bit more than lackluster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess my sheet of the Dark Below content was too much to ask for.
> 
> https://blog.activision.com/community/games-blog/destiny/blog/2014/10/29/destiny-expansion-1-the-dark-below-detailed-launching-december-9
> 
> So let's see... 20 bucks will get you:
> 
> 3 story missions (most likely protect dinklebot while 3 waves come at you)
> 2 strikes (1 if you're on the 360/Bone)
> 1 Raid
> 3 PvP Maps
> Some new gear
> 2 Light Levels
> I can feel my Ghost Edition's expansion pass already paying itself back!


and that's why I'll never buy season passes. Its way to risking throwing money like that.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> and that's why I'll never buy season passes. Its way to risking throwing money like that.


It was part of the GE so it's not like I went out and bought it standalone.

Bungie has left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> It was part of the GE so it's not like I went out and bought it standalone.
> 
> Bungie has left a sour taste in my mouth.


Oh god, that's even worse!


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> So let's see... 20 bucks will get you:
> 
> 3 story missions (most likely protect dinklebot while 3 waves come at you)
> 1 strike if you're a PS3/PS4 user
> 1 Raid
> 3 PvP Maps
> Some new gear
> 2 Light Levels
> I can feel my Ghost Edition's expansion pass already paying itself back!


2 Strikes.

1, if you're an Xbox/XBOne owner.
2, If you're a PS owner.

That being said, I've paid more for less...Especially in this industry.

Look at Bioshock...Season content was a bit of a joke.
Borderlands -- The same.

Comparative to the industry, Bungie is actually giving us more content than EA did with Battlefield.

I agree with your premise, we deserve a full story etc but, per the industry, they are giving us a lot of content.

They've said they're adding level 28/30 strikes...They've said they're adding a "stats" feature for motes coming with Iron Banner...They're reworking Iron Banner.

The raid changes are irrelevant...Random people being TP'd isn't a big deal...

Personally, I've gotten beyond my money's worth...At least, IMO.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 2 Strikes.
> 
> 1, if you're an Xbox/XBOne owner.
> 2, If you're a PS owner.
> 
> That being said, I've paid more for less...Especially in this industry.
> 
> Look at Bioshock...Season content was a bit of a joke.
> *Borderlands -- The same.*
> 
> Comparative to the industry, Bungie is actually giving us more content than EA did with Battlefield.
> 
> I agree with your premise, we deserve a full story etc but, per the industry, they are giving us a lot of content.
> 
> They've said they're adding level 28/30 strikes...They've said they're adding a "stats" feature for motes coming with Iron Banner...They're reworking Iron Banner.
> 
> The raid changes are irrelevant...Random people being TP'd isn't a big deal...
> 
> Personally, I've gotten beyond my money's worth...At least, IMO.


I'll gladly play the story dlcs of BL series over "bungie's epic story line" Least no dinklebot.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I'll gladly play the story dlcs of BL series over "bungie's epic story line" Least no dinklebot.


Yes but, Borderlands still requires co-op to defeat most of the DLC content...

So it's actually less "single player" content than Destiny is offering.

My point is that per the industry, we're getting more playable content than is typically offered for the same price.

I don't mind the ghost TBH...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Yes but, Borderlands still requires co-op to defeat most of the DLC content...
> 
> So it's actually less "single player" content than Destiny is offering.
> 
> My point is that per the industry, we're getting more playable content than is typically offered for the same price.
> 
> I don't mind the ghost TBH...


People play BL in single player?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 2 Strikes.
> 
> 1, if you're an Xbox/XBOne owner.
> 2, If you're a PS owner.
> 
> That being said, I've paid more for less...Especially in this industry.
> 
> Look at Bioshock...Season content was a bit of a joke.
> Borderlands -- The same.
> 
> Comparative to the industry, Bungie is actually giving us more content than EA did with Battlefield.
> 
> I agree with your premise, we deserve a full story etc but, per the industry, they are giving us a lot of content.
> 
> They've said they're adding level 28/30 strikes...They've said they're adding a "stats" feature for motes coming with Iron Banner...They're reworking Iron Banner.
> 
> The raid changes are irrelevant...Random people being TP'd isn't a big deal...
> 
> Personally, I've gotten beyond my money's worth...At least, IMO.


1. They've never once said they're adding level 30 strikes.
2. Level 26 and level 28 strike playlists are locked behind the DLC paywall.
3. Just because the industry is crap does not mean we have to accept it (I know you did not say that, but it has to be said.)

It sucks and as someone who's part of the industry as a consumer and a developer, it sucks.

Bungie has literally given us the bare minimum just because "they can" and "people will buy it anyways due to pass events."


----------



## Alvarado

Just thinking about it, Star Wars the Old Republic has a "expansion" that also costs 20 and you get more stuff then just 2 raids and a 2 level increase. I thought (at the time) it was bare for being labeled an "expansion" Now Bungie did this.


----------



## Black Magix

The game is going downhill quickly. Next to no content (Not to be confused with replay ability) and fixing "bugs" that don't exist because players are clearing content to fast.

Destiny isn't going to last until march, must less the 10 year plan they have scheduled.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> 1. They've never once said they're adding level 30 strikes.
> 2. Level 26 and level 28 strike playlists are locked behind the DLC paywall.
> 3. Just because the industry is crap does not mean we have to accept it (I know you did not say that, but it has to be said.)
> 
> It sucks and as someone who's part of the industry as a consumer and a developer, it sucks.
> 
> Bungie has literally given us the bare minimum just because "they can" and "people will buy it anyways due to pass events."


As a "developer" it's kind of shocking, to me, you're putting blame on the studio...Seriously.

Anyone who's part of this industry knows who's pulling those strings and making those decisions -- It's not Bungie.

That being said, per the expansion, they actually said "More challenging"...That led many to believe level 30 strikes when 32 goes live...Which, isn't that far off the believable trail -- In fact, that's part of the smart idea trail.

On your 3rd point, I could rattle off significantly more popular games that screwed their entire customer base over...Skyrim is one of them -- I was at E3, saw the game in person...I mean, it is what it is but, Bungie is actually offering us more content, statistically than Borderlands did.

I'm not saying it doesn't suck, I'm saying you're putting Bungie on a pedestal when the rest of the world's pants' are equally on fire.

I don't agree they've given us the "bare minimum"...It could always be worse.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix*
> 
> The game is going downhill quickly. Next to no content (Not to be confused with replay ability) and fixing "bugs" that don't exist because players are clearing content to fast.
> 
> Destiny isn't going to last until march, must less the 10 year plan they have scheduled.


No offense but,









They just hit 15m copies...There is no monthly subscription so, it really doesn't matter if players clear content too fast or not, they're guaranteed, just per revenue, to be in business for at least 5 years...Even if there's only 1 player left.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> As a "developer" it's kind of shocking, to me, you're putting blame on the studio...Seriously.
> 
> Anyone who's part of this industry knows who's pulling those strings and making those decisions -- It's not Bungie.
> 
> That being said, per the expansion, they actually said "More challenging"...That led many to believe level 30 strikes when 32 goes live...Which, isn't that far off the believable trail -- In fact, that's part of the smart idea trail.
> 
> On your 3rd point, I could rattle off significantly more popular games that screwed their entire customer base over...Skyrim is one of them -- I was at E3, saw the game in person...I mean, it is what it is but, Bungie is actually offering us more content, statistically than Borderlands did.
> 
> I'm not saying it doesn't suck, I'm saying you're putting Bungie on a pedestal when the rest of the world's pants' are equally on fire.
> 
> I don't agree they've given us the "bare minimum"...It could always be worse.
> No offense but,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just hit 15m copies...There is no monthly subscription so, it really doesn't matter if players clear content too fast or not, they're guaranteed, just per revenue, to be in business for at least 5 years...Even if there's only 1 player left.


The studio here is at fault too. Their contract states that Bungie has total control over DLC content and price.

Normally I'd say Activision is at fault, but not in this case.

Also don't understand stand why you would put developer in quotes.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> The studio here is at fault too. Their contract states that Bungie has total control over DLC content and price.
> 
> Normally I'd say Activision is at fault, but not in this case.
> 
> Also don't understand stand why you would put developer in quotes.


I don't know you outside of the forums so, I don't want to say you're a developer per point of fact and later find out, you're not -- Don't take it personally.

That being said, we assume their contract states that Bungie has total control over the DLC and yet, Activision was the first one to officially announce content and the date...Therefor, I have to disagree that the studio is in complete control of content.

Nobody has seen the actual contract and commented on it because it's under such a deep NDA, anyone who breached it would be bankrupt for eternity with a gag order...

We ASSUME, Bungie has full control however, EVERYTHING up to this point has indicated, quite the opposite...So, I'll agree to disagree.


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> No offense but,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They just hit 15m copies...There is no monthly subscription so, it really doesn't matter if players clear content too fast or not, they're guaranteed, just per revenue, to be in business for at least 5 years...Even if there's only 1 player left.


If that's your logic then tetris still has 143 million player base because it's guaranteed since there's no monthly subscription.

When you factor in paid content, you alienate even more of your player base becaues there are people that don't believe the original game was worth 60 dollars, much less minimal content for 20 dollars (1/3rd of the price of the game.)

Based on user scores:
Destiny currently has a rating of 6.4 on metacritic (and it's dropping)
Defiance (another game of the same genre) is at 6.6
Borderlands 2 is at an 8.3

The writing is on the wall. More and more players have lost interest in a minimal aspect game where they didn't bother even putting the story in the game (you have to visit bungie.net to get any of the lore.) I'm seeing more and more of my friends list move away from destiny and more used copies are appearing on shelves in third party resellers. This is just over a month and a half after release.

The majority of the fan base cleared the content within the first 3 weeks. Now we're being told "But wait there's more: You get to do the same thing you've already done all over again!"

Bungie made a mistake when they signed on with Activision. This game is smeared with half completions and improper story aspects. In and of itself, the story is incomplete, short and drastically lacking.

I would've much rather seen Bungie under Bethesda or 2K to produce this title. Not a company as money grubbing as Activision.

Add: Furthermore, with the path bungie is taking with patches, it's obviously out of touch with it's fan base as far as what we're looking for. Look at this week's Atheon fight patch for more info. The fight is now more broken than ever.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> I don't know you outside of the forums so, I don't want to say you're a developer per point of fact and later find out, you're not -- Don't take it personally.
> 
> That being said, we assume their contract states that Bungie has total control over the DLC and yet, Activision was the first one to officially announce content and the date...Therefor, I have to disagree that the studio is in complete control of content.
> 
> Nobody has seen the actual contract and commented on it because it's under such a deep NDA, anyone who breached it would be bankrupt for eternity with a gag order...
> 
> We ASSUME, Bungie has full control however, EVERYTHING up to this point has indicated, quite the opposite...So, I'll agree to disagree.


True.

No offense taken.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix*
> 
> If that's your logic then tetris still has 143 million player base because it's guaranteed since there's no monthly subscription.
> 
> When you factor in paid content, you alienate even more of your player base becaues there are people that don't believe the original game was worth 60 dollars, much less minimal content for 20 dollars (1/3rd of the price of the game.)
> 
> Based on user scores:
> Destiny currently has a rating of 6.4 on metacritic (and it's dropping)
> Defiance (another game of the same genre) is at 6.6
> Borderlands 2 is at an 8.3
> 
> The writing is on the wall. More and more players have lost interest in a minimal aspect game where they didn't bother even putting the story in the game (you have to visit bungie.net to get any of the lore.) I'm seeing more and more of my friends list move away from destiny and more used copies are appearing on shelves in third party resellers. This is just over a month and a half after release.
> 
> The majority of the fan base cleared the content within the first 3 weeks. Now we're being told "But wait there's more: You get to do the same thing you've already done all over again!"
> 
> Bungie made a mistake when they signed on with Activision. This game is smeared with half completions and improper story aspects. In and of itself, the story is incomplete, short and drastically lacking.
> 
> I would've much rather seen Bungie under Bethesda or 2K to produce this title. Not a company as money grubbing as Activision.


Statistically speaking, once again, your argument is incorrect.

Your opinion of alienating the player base per cost/content in this industry is also, incorrect. - I could rattle off games all day long where consumers paid significantly more and received significantly less content.

User scores on metacritic mean very little...They've always meant very little...They'll continue to mean very little to the industry as long as they both exist.

The writing isn't on the wall because your statistics are unfounded.

Only 15% of the entire game has attempted the raid.
Only 50% of the entire game have even completed one of their subclasses.
Only 5% of the game has beaten the hard raid (This would be significantly less if not for the cheese).

Trophies give real stats as does DestinyDB + a few others.

MOST of this game hasn't even maxed out a subclass and you think they've cleared the content within 3 weeks?







No way, Jose.

I do agree Bungie made a mistake signing with Activision. I do agree the story needs some re-tooling...

The above being said, financially, Bungie is secure for at least 5 years...Even if only 1 person is left playing the game...It's rather irrelevant if anything else happens moving forward...Just like Blizzard was for D3...I mean, it is what it is.

Once again, though, you ALL assume that most of the people that have played this game have "beaten" the story when the reality is that, this is an MMO with a console mentality...And per the console mentality...Most of those individuals haven't even completed the story...


----------



## Black Magix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Statistically speaking, once again, your argument is incorrect.
> 
> Your opinion of alienating the player base per cost/content in this industry is also, incorrect. - I could rattle off games all day long where consumers paid significantly more and received significantly less content.


That's great, that doesn't make it correct. I don't know what other sources of information you get but the community is very unhappy based on the destiny subreddit, the patch note comments, and the facebook page.[/quote]
Quote:


> User scores on metacritic mean very little...They've always meant very little...They'll continue to mean very little to the industry as long as they both exist.


As opposed to those reviews where Activision bought a score right? At least the user scores are a bit more honest on people's opinions of the game
Quote:


> The writing isn't on the wall because your statistics are unfounded.
> 
> Only 15% of the entire game has attempted the raid.
> Only 50% of the entire game have even completed one of their subclasses.
> Only 5% of the game has beaten the hard raid (This would be significantly less if not for the cheese).


Few things: Your numbers make no sense. My wife picked up the game, got to level 5 and decided to stop since she didn't enjoy it. Your numbers don't distinguish between the players who played to the end of the game and those that stopped playing 5 minutes after picking it up. The majority of players I see in open world are level 27-29. Public polls state that 74% of the polled playerbase have completed the raid successfully. Yes that number would be less without exploiting the fight.
Quote:


> Trophies give real stats as does DestinyDB + a few others.
> 
> MOST of this game hasn't even maxed out a subclass and you think they've cleared the content within 3 weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way, Jose.


I'm stating the playerbase that decided to try the game and get to the end and stayed for content. Again, I'm no including players who tried the game for 2 hours, decided they didn't like it and stopped playing.
Quote:


> I do agree Bungie made a mistake signing with Activision. I do agree the story needs some re-tooling...
> 
> The above being said, financially, Bungie is secure for at least 5 years...Even if only 1 person is left playing the game...It's rather irrelevant if anything else happens moving forward...Just like Blizzard was for D3...I mean, it is what it is.
> 
> Once again, though, you ALL assume that most of the people that have played this game have "beaten" the story when the reality is that, this is an MMO with a console mentality...And per the console mentality...Most of those individuals haven't even completed the story...


I defiantly believe this game would've been amazing under a different developer. They obviously had high hopes and I personally blame the shortcomings of the game on Activision over Bungie. Although Bungie is not entirely without blame here.

Again, the majority of players still following the game (and I'm pulling this from multiple sources, not just OCN) have beaten all the content in the game.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix*
> 
> *snip*


Okay, in my last post, I sounded like a wiener.

Let me clarify a few things.

Activision and Bungie in my opinion is not a good combo because Bungie wants to give us the world, Activision wants to give us a kiddie pool and then charge a premium on water.

I get it, I agree with most of you...I WANT more story. I WANT more, I really do but, it's not Bungie that's limiting our content, it's the guys that control the kiddie pool.

Statistically speaking, Destiny is a home run based on it's sales and it's sales, alone. 15m estimated copies to date. 20 by Xmas. For all intents and purposes, Bungie hit a grand slam.

Per the playerbase, only a very slight majority, have beaten the story. Only a slight minority have beaten the hard raid. Only a minority have attempted/beaten the raid...

You have to remember this is a console game and as a console game, the rules are different -- Console gamers are casual, not hardcore thus, the entire ball-game is different.

Again, I've been to every E3 since 05, I can name off games that promised more, gave us less but, because of sales, those studios live on...It's how the industry has always worked.

Bungie showed us exactly what destiny was in June of 2014...IGN did a full review, twitch play-through and all -- We SAW LIVE, what we were getting...Not some video from E3 2013, no -- This was the game, how it was launching. They didn't cheat anyone, make any promises, or anything else -- They showed us exactly what Destiny was and we bought in.

Personally, I love the game. Have 2 30 Titans and tonight, will have a 26ish Hunter. -- There's enough content here, to keep me until Xmas but, that's because I'm used to repitition...I understand that many of you are not, even still, you have to remember that this is not an MMO with an MMO-like audience...This is a console-MMO and thus, the rules change.


----------



## Black Magix

Your numbers are slightly off..

Bungie expects to sell 8 - 15 million by January 1st. Reportedly there have already been 5 million sold as of the article dated 1 October.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Black Magix*
> 
> Your numbers are slightly off..
> 
> Bungie expects to sell 8 - 15 million by January 1st. Reportedly there have already been 5 million sold as of the article dated 1 October.


Huh it was around 5 mill sold in the first 5 days... Masked's numbers seem about right.

also Masked I agree with your post, it's very apparent the game was changed alot, something I realized today while viewing some destiny announcements and complaining about the lack of content... The Xbox (family) has less content in destiny than does the Playstation family, that's... horrible.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:



> *BURN BACK THE SHADOWS*
> 
> *A new Tower character, Eris, has come forth bearing an ominous warning: The Hive seek to summon a god, Crota, to destroy the Earth.*
> 
> *Find her in the Tower to complete her quests and three new story missions. Face what waits in the dark below.*
> 
> *LEVEL UP CLAIM NEW REWARDS*
> 
> *New weapons, armor, and gear to boost your Guardian to Light Level 32.*
> 
> *New Exotics. Five additional Bounty slots. Not all gear shown.*
> 
> *NEW COMPETITIVE CRUCIBLE ARENAS*
> 
> * PANTHEON*
> 
> *Deep within the endless channels of the Black Garden on Mars, an ancient temple has been recently claimed by the Crucible. Master the ins and outs of ancient Vex architecture, work as a team to lock down three primary lanes, or work alone to control the flow of combat and guarantee your victory.*
> 
> 
> *Symmetric Arena *
> *All Modes Supported*
> *6v6, 3v3, and Rumble*
> 
> * SKYSHOCK*
> 
> *This recently repowered interplanetary defense array on Earth bears the scars of our endless battle with the Hive. Master multiple engagement distances on foot and in vehicles. Balance the risk and reward of multiple routes. Claim powerful vehicles to clear a path and deny the enemy control of the battlefield. Crush your opposition.*
> 
> 
> *Vehicle and Infantry Combat*
> *Control and Clash Supported*
> *6v6*
> 
> * THE CAULDRON*
> 
> *An abandoned Hive ritual site thought to be a site of dark sacrifice, The Cauldron has now been claimed by the Crucible, where brave Guardians now wage war. The central chamber is a choke point for intense, close range combat. Watch for the signs of closing opposition, keep your head on a swivel, and show no mercy.*
> 
> 
> *Asymmetric Close Quarters *
> *All Modes Supported*
> *Rumble*
> 
> *NEW COOPERATIVE STRIKE*
> 
> * WILL OF CROTA*
> 
> *Omnigul, the vile "Will of Crota," grow the Hive hordes to prepare the Earth for Crota's reign.* *Enter the Jovian Complex with a Fireteam of Guardians. Burn Omnigul out of her nest with your Light. Destroy her, and purge her vile spawn from the Earth.*
> 
> *NEW RAID*
> 
> * CROTA'S END*
> 
> *NEW SIX-PLAYER COOPERATIVE RAID HE WAITS IN THE DARK BELOW*





Spoiler: Press release pictures


----------



## Pibbz

Am I the only one who thinks the side-kick robot is a cool idea? It feels more immersive to me to have that thing come up and act as your navigation tool then pressing a button to bring me to a map screen.

I'm with Masked on all of his points. I personally love the game as well. I find the crucible to be extremely fun, and this is coming from someone who's spent absurd amounts of time playing CS then Halo or Call of Duty. I like the idea of bringing your hard-earned weapons to the fight, and the balance is tweaked just right for as long as you have some skill you can still compete. I've been using my favored blue rare gun in the Crucible for so long that even if I did ever get one of the more common exotics I probably wouldn't use it.


----------



## MattGordon

I think the side-kick part is cool. I just hate his dialogue. It has poor execution and is more or less annoying.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> Huh it was around 5 mill sold in the first 5 days... Masked's numbers seem about right.
> 
> also Masked I agree with your post, it's very apparent the game was changed alot, something I realized today while viewing some destiny announcements and complaining about the lack of content... The Xbox (family) has less content in destiny than does the Playstation family, that's... horrible.


That's the fault of M$ and Activision, not Bungie.

Activision gave Playstation the Destiny content so they could give M$, CoD content.

CoD has a few exclusives we don't get -- Anyone got their pitchforks and torches, ready?

Personally, I'll be getting CoD for the PS4...It's something else to do.


----------



## Pibbz

Alright. Its the weekend and I need strange coins and raid gloves. Who's up for strikes/raid?


----------



## MattGordon

More Dark below pictures.


Spoiler: Warning: Lots of Pictures


----------



## cravinmild

looks very exciting. Thanks for the pics









who else is not all that impressed with this weeks Xum wares. I was hoping for a new scout rifle but instead there is that sniper rifle which does not excite me all that much. Anyone have this sniper rifle yet, im wondering what the rifle hits like when fully upgraded. Currently my rare snipe rifle can hit crits of 15k (very rare and only against the spider walker thingy) but it hits 1.8-3k pretty much every shot on everything else.

I may just hang onto my coins for next week and see if my scout rifle pops up for sale. Distance shots with my ledgy scout I just bought is no where near as accurate as a fully upgraded rare i was using, ledgy hits much much harder but kill time over long distances is not all that much different to my rare which hits a crit everytime regardless of distance and it takes the same amount of ammo to drop things with all the crit misses on the ledgy scout rifle.


----------



## Pibbz

I'm interested in the Voidfang Vestments since I typically use axiom bolts in the Crucible.

I saw that exotic sniper rifle Xur is selling drop in the raid last night. I don't know much about it but I know I'm sticking with my Praedyth's Revenge for now.


----------



## cravinmild

Yeah I'm going to pass on his stuff this week

I traded on my motes of light just because they're useless for anything other than him and got an exotic helmet for my class whoot whoot, it replaces a legendary which I preferred the Stats on but whatever it gets me an exotic armor. I am just short vanguard marks for a ledgy chest which decks me out in ledgy everything. Now the hard part is waiting for ledgy gear drops which suit my playstyle and resources to upgrade them


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Yeah I'm going to pass on his stuff this week
> 
> I traded on my motes of light just because they're useless for anything other than him and got an exotic helmet for my class whoot whoot, it replaces a legendary which I preferred the Stats on but whatever it gets me an exotic armor. I am just short vanguard marks for a ledgy chest which decks me out in ledgy everything. Now the hard part is waiting for ledgy gear drops which suit my playstyle and resources to upgrade them


Only upgrade them until you get to the upgrades that need shards. It should put you around level 27. Then do the raid for raid set gear as only those sets get you to level 30.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I'm interested in the Voidfang Vestments since I typically use axiom bolts in the Crucible.
> 
> I saw that exotic sniper rifle Xur is selling drop in the raid last night. I don't know much about it but I know I'm sticking with my Praedyth's Revenge for now.


I got mine from a Nightfall a few weeks back -- Bar none one of the best snipers in the game...If not the best.

Aim...hold 2 secs, invis kicks in...Profit.


----------



## sepheroth003

Finally got my boots to drop in raid this week. I have plenty of ascendant materials to get to 30, however, I forgot and still have to level the gear in order to upgrade it. Not sure if/when it will happen. Haven't been playing Destiny much anymore. Just got on to do the raid, nightfall, and weekly so far this week.


----------



## Shadow of Death

Anybody else hoping for this game to end up on PC? I don't know why they didn't in the first place (except fear of overstretching themselves I suppose), seeing as this was originally developed on PC I think. I don't see why PC won't eventually get it, perhaps as a 'complete pack' a year or two from now.


----------



## Pibbz

Nope. I'm pretty happy with it on PS4.


----------



## Shadow of Death

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Nope. I'm pretty happy with it on PS4.


Well, I expect most of the people in this thread already have it on console.

I'm just waiting for a PC release because M+KB and all. That, and it's my preferred platform in general.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadow of Death*
> 
> Anybody else hoping for this game to end up on PC? I don't know why they didn't in the first place (except fear of overstretching themselves I suppose), seeing as this was originally developed on PC I think. I don't see why PC won't eventually get it, perhaps as a 'complete pack' a year or two from now.


Bungie/Activision contract states that Destiny "2" will be for PC and next-gen consoles.

Wether or not that contract is still relevant is a different matter in itself.

No idea if I'd switch though. Both sides have their own pros and cons.


----------



## Alvarado

So I haven't touched the game in a month. Logged in today and it felt the same. have they added/done anything at all? I might add I did have to download a 17 mb update.

Edit: Like whatever happened to the bad juju buff?


----------



## cravinmild

OMG after a week of work I just cashed in my bad juju bounty and got this craptacular worthless good for nothing gun .... so so so so so not worth the time







15 round clip, low impact, fog filled fov and kicks like a mule. Im going back to my ledgy pulse rifle for PvP and putting this dud back into my vault.

I was having a wonderful nite in PVP lots of + K/D with one 3.33 k/d







Saved the game footage too


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> OMG after a week of work I just cashed in my bad juju bounty and got this craptacular worthless good for nothing gun .... so so so so so not worth the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 round clip, low impact, fog filled fov and kicks like a mule. Im going back to my ledgy pulse rifle for PvP and putting this dud back into my vault.
> 
> I was having a wonderful nite in PVP lots of + K/D with one 3.33 k/d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved the game footage too


What's your PSN? I need someone to PvP with.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> OMG after a week of work I just cashed in my bad juju bounty and got this craptacular worthless good for nothing gun .... so so so so so not worth the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 round clip, low impact, fog filled fov and kicks like a mule. Im going back to my ledgy pulse rifle for PvP and putting this dud back into my vault.
> 
> I was having a wonderful nite in PVP lots of + K/D with one 3.33 k/d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saved the game footage too
> 
> 
> 
> What's your PSN? I need someone to PvP with.
Click to expand...

cravinmild


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> So I haven't touched the game in a month. Logged in today and it felt the same. have they added/done anything at all? I might add I did have to download a 17 mb update.
> 
> Edit: Like whatever happened to the bad juju buff?


Not a high priority for Bungle atm.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Not a high priority for Bungle atm.


Well if balance changes aren't a high priority then I shouldn't hold my breath for typical mmo content updates then.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well if balance changes aren't a high priority then I shouldn't hold my breath for typical mmo content updates then.


They are doing updates... this message was put out on Friday:
http://www.bungie.net/en/News/News?aid=12364
Quote:


> Here are some things we've mentioned:
> 
> -Channels for talking to matchmade teammates, if you so wish
> -Exotic weapons that are stronger and more interesting to upgrade
> -New gear to let you slip into something a little more Legendary
> -That which waits in The Dark Below
> 
> Here are some things we've kept secret, until now:
> 
> -New shaders for your gear
> -Ways to preview items before you spend your Glimmer
> -Greater chances of "showers" in public spaces
> -Adjustments to some arenas that needed better traffic flow
> -New economies to equip you with upgrade materials
> -Fixes, patches, and other invisible technical evolutions
> -Some other tricks up our sleeve
> -Maybe even a more generous Cryptarch


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> They are doing updates... this message was put out on Friday:
> http://www.bungie.net/en/News/News?aid=12364


It's been weeks since they said they were going to fix a handful of guns and we have nothing to show for it.

To me that means they're a low priority for them.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> It's been weeks since they said they were going to fix a handful of guns and we have nothing to show for it.
> 
> To me that means they're a low priority for them.


Or it's just very difficult to balance exotics vs everything else...

Which is why the update is coming in the next few weeks according to them...


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Or it's just very difficult to balance exotics vs everything else...
> 
> Which is why the update is coming in the next few weeks according to them...


No.

They've already nerfed the hell out of Mytho. They just suck at balancing and time.

But you know, you have to counter any post that's against Bungie







.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> No.
> 
> They've already nerfed the hell out of Mytho. They just suck at balancing and time.
> 
> But you know, you have to counter any post that's against Bungie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, I counter the stupidity and unfounded blame most of you enjoy tossing around.

We have no idea how complicated the actual code is -- To do a blanket upgrade, even at the base layer, is a significant amount of coding...Weeks of coding...

Mytho actually isn't that bad...

Do I agree thus far they've sucked at balancing? Absolutely, actually -- Still need more story content.

Once again, we don't see the code nor know how complicated it is so assuming it's a "simple fix"...Yeah.


----------



## Pibbz

Time to raid. Who's with me this weekend?


----------



## cravinmild

I will be on and will look for you. I still haven't completed a raid other than one abysmal attempt.
I'd have to say weaponry I'm twice as powerful as my first try but I still haven't found any armour that's better than the stuff I have or the material to upgrade it as most of that is found in raids. Bungee should allowed matchmaking charades even if it was just a bumble your way through a couple levels for gear


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I will be on and will look for you. I still haven't completed a raid other than one abysmal attempt.
> I'd have to say weaponry I'm twice as powerful as my first try but I still haven't found any armour that's better than the stuff I have or the material to upgrade it as most of that is found in raids. Bungee should allowed matchmaking charades even if it was just a bumble your way through a couple levels for gear


I would agree for the weekly strikes they should have incorporated matchmaking, but the raid requires so much coordination that its better if you can organize your own groups.

They should implement an in game chat system in the tower so you can at least find others interested to group up... or at least some system with check boxes that allows you to organize groups.


----------



## cravinmild

I know for me alone it locks me out for a good portion of the game and does not allow progression. I would take Match made chaos vs no raid at all


----------



## Alvarado

If "real" mmos can have raid matchmaking not sure why destiny can't.


----------



## cravinmild

Definitely not part of the game I agree with. Limited Chat is my second gripe. Neither of these two things I find game breaking but more of a pet peeve.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> If "real" mmos can have raid matchmaking not sure why destiny can't.


Real MMOs don't have matchmaking. You have to find a group in local chat or with your guild.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Real MMOs don't have matchmaking. You have to find a group in local chat or with your guild.


Hmm.... what was the last mmo you played that didn't have some sort of looking for group matchmaking system?


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Hmm.... what was the last mmo you played that didn't have some sort of looking for group matchmaking system?


Guild Wars 2


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Guild Wars 2


Oh right gw2 was a thing (was so hyped for that, ah well) if bungie don't want matchmaking fine, but make it easier to find groups. Seriously telling me I got to randomly invite psn/xbox live people and hope some will take it? Yeah....no.

Edit: and if bungie adds it into a "dlc" then I'm done.


----------



## Pibbz

http://www.destinylfg.net/

There you go. I've met some pretty cool people through that site already that I'll regularly do strikes and raids with.


----------



## Pibbz

PS4 Raiding this weekend. Be there or be rectangularish.


----------



## cravinmild

interesting thing upgrading weapons. I was using a ledgy scout rifle with one damage perk left to upgrade. My vanilla ledgy scout started at 200 crit damage and with four more damage perks had worked itself up to 1087 crits per shot. I was able to maintain this 1000 per shot regardless of mission lvl (lvl 8-lvl 26), it always hit for a 1000 (less at distance but that is expected) and I was able to one shot most anything without shields. Now here is the funny, during a vog I had the remaining two asendant energys drop which I needed to fully upgrade this scout rifle and I did it instantly lol. Now im hitting for 1500 per shot for the remainder of the game and i was happy.

next day

My weapon now adjusts damage output for lvl differences which it never did prior upgrading the last damage perk. I now hit for 320/shot on lvl 8 missions and only do 1000+ damage per shot on lvl 26 missions. Low lvl creatures now require me to hit them upwards of four times depending on creature before they die. I am shooting more, using more ammo and losing my bonus for not getting one shot kills on them .... upgrading my weapon has increased my kill times dramatically on lower lvls by doing nothing more than upgrading a weapon fully. Was there a ninja patch which nurfed scouts or should I have just left that last damage upgrade alone and enjoyed the freedom of 1000 damage per shot at any lvl and just passed on that 400 extra damage I got per shot by upgrading and losing the bonus not have lvl adjustments on weapon damage apply.

I may have to buy another scout rifle for my daytoday grinding and upgrade it only until it has only one damage perk left to keep the no lvl adjustment bonus and hit at 1000+ per shot. Really sucks seeing a perfectly good weapon get ruined


----------



## Pibbz

I never heard of that. What scout rifle is it?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I never heard of that. What scout rifle is it?


Proxima Centauri, vanguard weapon

I have been enjoying the Iron Banner as my _patience and time_ sniper rifle is really kicking some butt and upsetting for some ... I get teabagged A LOT lol. Once I fully upgrade this gun it will be beast for PvP, 6 round clip with 24 shots total (I have no armor with sniper ammo increases yet so it will just get better) and hits for over 5600 in PvE with some shots hitting 15k.

I am going to try out my scout rifle now that restrictions are not in effect in the Iron Banner, I hear you can 3shot most peeps which may actually make this weapon feasible now. It was to underpowered and slow for reg weapon/armor restricted matches. Dang i wish for a semi or full auto scout rifle









Most my time has been gathering resources which is a very boring job. A few websites I was looking at offered some great advice, I am able to gather twice as fast with half the work. Basically I enter an area with a short travel distance to the next area. Run around and collect all the materials except for those materials directly near where you enter-leave them for last. Collect the last material close to the entrance and zip away on your bike exiting the area and into another. Turn around and head right back to where you were and all those resources will have spawned again, not exactly where they were but close. I was getting 8-10 spinmetal per round in less than 5 min time using this method. I have to find better places on the other planets but on earth in the rocketyard is great.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I never heard of that. What scout rifle is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Proxima Centauri, vanguard weapon
> 
> I have been enjoying the Iron Banner as my _patience and time_ sniper rifle is really kicking some butt and upsetting for some ... I get teabagged A LOT lol. Once I fully upgrade this gun it will be beast for PvP, 6 round clip with 24 shots total (I have no armor with sniper ammo increases yet so it will just get better) and hits for over 5600 in PvE with some shots hitting 15k.
> 
> I am going to try out my scout rifle now that restrictions are not in effect in the Iron Banner, I hear you can 3shot most peeps which may actually make this weapon feasible now. It was to underpowered and slow for reg weapon/armor restricted matches. Dang i wish for a semi or full auto scout rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most my time has been gathering resources which is a very boring job. A few websites I was looking at offered some great advice, I am able to gather twice as fast with half the work. Basically I enter an area with a short travel distance to the next area. Run around and collect all the materials except for those materials directly near where you enter-leave them for last. Collect the last material close to the entrance and zip away on your bike exiting the area and into another. Turn around and head right back to where you were and all those resources will have spawned again, not exactly where they were but close. I was getting 8-10 spinmetal per round in less than 5 min time using this method. I have to find better places on the other planets but on earth in the rocketyard is great.
Click to expand...

thats my favorite scout rifle too...the "explosives rounds" perk deals more damage, maybe you swapped it with "send it" or "custom optics" thus reducing the damage

http://youtu.be/TsgIy0_FKPw?t=16s


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I never heard of that. What scout rifle is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Proxima Centauri, vanguard weapon
> 
> I have been enjoying the Iron Banner as my _patience and time_ sniper rifle is really kicking some butt and upsetting for some ... I get teabagged A LOT lol. Once I fully upgrade this gun it will be beast for PvP, 6 round clip with 24 shots total (I have no armor with sniper ammo increases yet so it will just get better) and hits for over 5600 in PvE with some shots hitting 15k.
> 
> I am going to try out my scout rifle now that restrictions are not in effect in the Iron Banner, I hear you can 3shot most peeps which may actually make this weapon feasible now. It was to underpowered and slow for reg weapon/armor restricted matches. Dang i wish for a semi or full auto scout rifle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most my time has been gathering resources which is a very boring job. A few websites I was looking at offered some great advice, I am able to gather twice as fast with half the work. Basically I enter an area with a short travel distance to the next area. Run around and collect all the materials except for those materials directly near where you enter-leave them for last. Collect the last material close to the entrance and zip away on your bike exiting the area and into another. Turn around and head right back to where you were and all those resources will have spawned again, not exactly where they were but close. I was getting 8-10 spinmetal per round in less than 5 min time using this method. I have to find better places on the other planets but on earth in the rocketyard is great.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats my favorite scout rifle too...the "explosives rounds" perk deals more damage, maybe you swapped it with "send it" or "custom optics" thus reducing the damage
> 
> http://youtu.be/TsgIy0_FKPw?t=16s
Click to expand...

na tried everything, guns broken







Going from 1000 per shot to 460 for creatures just below your lvl is horrible, even worse when moving up a lvl to say 28 it also hits low again







Pretty much ruined my gun. Either I had a glitchy gun to begin with or some how fixed the gun in VOG and now its working as intended ........ who knows but it sucks


----------



## Masked

Often what happens, especially with Last Word and explosive is that the explosion triggers the critical hit, not the shot in and of, itself.

Say I'm in VoG shooting a goblin.

If I hit it in the torso and the explosive blast triggers, it's often possible that I "missed" and the explosion in and of itself, caused the critical thus, kicking off firefly.

So when I go to reload the weapon, there is therefor no speed reload because the explosion set off the hit and not the hit itself.

Often when I do critical hit, there is no firefly, especially against Vex.

I believe that it's a bug but, thus-far has occurred to me on all 4 weapons I have with exploding ammo.


----------



## cravinmild

No explosive ammo perk on my rifle saddly


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> thats my favorite scout rifle too...the "explosives rounds" perk deals more damage, maybe you swapped it with "send it" or "custom optics" thus reducing the damage
> 
> http://youtu.be/TsgIy0_FKPw?t=16s


Unless they patched it recently, Explosive rounds does less damage to your main target (it's assumed that it's a bug).


----------



## Pibbz

Got a vex mythoclast in the hard raid last night. Got a suros regime in the nightfall tonight.







Who said the RNG in this game was bunk?


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.bungie.net/en/News/News?aid=12433 Yay maybe I'll play again.


----------



## Pibbz

I like the idea of exotic shards and being able to buy mats from vendors.

Digging the stability buff to Monte Carlo too.


----------



## Alvarado

I get the feeling my bad juju is still gonna be crap.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> No explosive ammo perk on my rifle saddly


The Dead Orbit rifle has explosive ammo.


----------



## cravinmild

Pibbz, loving my new rifle from the VoG run you organized. Thanks for that









Ill have to pull my bad juju from the vault, see how it works but honestly I cant see giving up my AR now that ive started to lvl it. So I have almost managed to even out my K/D ratio I had slammed into the ground with my first attempts at MP, feels nice to be even-ish and not sitting at a .5 or worse. Im .98 currently and with 80 more kills than deaths ill be 1.0, should not be hard as im managing a 1.5-4.0 most every game. I also got a exotic drop as a reward for the Thunderload MG with ark damage.

I like that you can just harvest or buy materials now, should cut down on the time it takes to upgrade your loot







Not a single disconnect today, had one every few mins last night.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Pibbz, loving my new rifle from the VoG run you organized. Thanks for that


No problem.









I like to run it every weekend so if you're free and have the time just let me know or send me a PSN message.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> No explosive ammo perk on my rifle saddly
> 
> 
> 
> The Dead Orbit rifle has explosive ammo.
Click to expand...

Im going to run this AR out until the expansion drops, explosive ammo would be nice but too much work to upgrade this late into the game. If I were to upgrade a scout rifle again it would need to be viable in PvP and that would be some feat without upsetting the balance.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im going to run this AR out until the expansion drops, explosive ammo would be nice but too much work to upgrade this late into the game. If I were to upgrade a scout rifle again it would need to be viable in PvP and that would be some feat without upsetting the balance.


Get some of the upgrade speed-up thingys from Xur. I need some for almost all of my weapons.









Which AR did you get anyway? Didn't you get some raid armor too?


----------



## iTurn

Havent touched Destiny in weeks until last night, was pleasantly surprised at the upgraded sound and the upgraded graphics (did XB1 get the upgrades too?)!

Gonna start playing again to get ready for the expansion, hope they boost Suros to level 32 though, love that gun now.


----------



## Masked

Bad Juju is now bad-ass.

Thorn is okay - Final round on Thorn is such a waste of a perk...

Suros - Very little was changed...It's like a 5hp difference...

Plan C - Still just as awesome.

Red Death - Didn't need the nerf but, it is what it is.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im going to run this AR out until the expansion drops, explosive ammo would be nice *but too much work to upgrade this late into the game*. If I were to upgrade a scout rifle again it would need to be viable in PvP and that would be some feat without upsetting the balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some of the upgrade speed-up thingys from Xur. I need some for almost all of my weapons.
Click to expand...

not sure about the upgrade speed-up (telemetry) thingys, i havent really used them, but you can upgrade weapons extremely fast with bounties. i did not know this until late in the game


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im going to run this AR out until the expansion drops, explosive ammo would be nice *but too much work to upgrade this late into the game*. If I were to upgrade a scout rifle again it would need to be viable in PvP and that would be some feat without upsetting the balance.
> 
> 
> 
> Get some of the upgrade speed-up thingys from Xur. I need some for almost all of my weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not sure about the upgrade speed-up (telemetry) thingys, i havent really used them, but you can upgrade weapons extremely fast with bounties. i did not know this until late in the game
Click to expand...

Telemetry packs i do need but there is a better method to upgrade weapons. Its the same as the video posted but prior to cashing in a bounty you want all bountys completed. Do a strike and just before killing the boss swap to the weapon you want upgraded and use a telemetry then kill the boss. Back to the tower and cash those bountys while the telemetry is still active. Grab a few more bountys and quickly do the daily, back to town and cash in again. Two times with full bounty cashins will fully upgrade an exotic

@pibbz
I did not get any armour in the raid, got a cloak and thats better ...... right? Lol


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2014/12/03/stare-into-the-dark-below-new-details-on-the-destiny-expansion.aspx
Quote:


> "You'll need three things. First, you need to own the original version of that exotic item, and turn it in to exchange for the upgraded version. It doesn't matter if this old version of the item is brand new or fully upgraded. To complete the upgrade, you'll also need to turn in an exotic shard. This recently introduced new material is available for purchase for seven strange coins from Xur, or by breaking down another existing exotic item in your inventory. Finally, each exotic upgrade costs a hefty dose of cash - around 7000 glimmer as of my playthrough of the expansion in mid-November. After turning all three of these things into Xur, he'll hand you a brand new version of your item with a higher defense or attack value cap.
> 
> It's important to note that this process resets the upgrades on your exotic item, but you'll now have a new higher damage or defense cap to work towards - so you'll need to decide if you'd rather keep your fully upgraded old version of a weapon or armor piece, or start over. With that said, the process of upgrading exotic items is now faster, and does not require ascendant materials. Instead, the last slot requires one additional exotic shard, as revealed in Monday's patch."


Say bye bye to your exotic upgrade progress.


----------



## Pibbz

lame


----------



## gunshyb

sounds about right for this game... "hey do something you've already done....again...and again..."


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> sounds about right for this game... "hey do something you've already done....again...and again..."


Welcome to literally every other MMO, ever. LOL.

That being said -- I've been watching twitch and the upgrades are very much worth it.

Hopefully they'll start this week but, who knows...

Xur better have a damned Gjallarhorn or I'm going to freak out.

Also -- Per the raid, they're still doing a RNG-based system but, your rewards have a very high chance of not duplicating. So if you raid and you have a helmet -- The chance is 1/4'd according to what I've read. Also -- If you don't actually get anything, the RNG builds a % based system much like Diablo, until you do...So theoretically, you're guaranteed an Exotic within x timeframe.


----------



## Pibbz

How did you hear/read about all that?

Xur selling all the exotics kind of defeats the point of an exotic don't you think?


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> How did you hear/read about all that?
> 
> Xur selling all the exotics kind of defeats the point of an exotic don't you think?


i dont think you can just buy an exotic from Xur... you trade in your old exotic for one with higher caps.


----------



## Pibbz

Xur sells exotics every weekend.


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> *Welcome to literally every other MMO, ever. LOL.*
> 
> That being said -- I've been watching twitch and the upgrades are very much worth it.
> 
> Hopefully they'll start this week but, who knows...
> 
> Xur better have a damned Gjallarhorn or I'm going to freak out.
> 
> Also -- Per the raid, they're still doing a RNG-based system but, your rewards have a very high chance of not duplicating. So if you raid and you have a helmet -- The chance is 1/4'd according to what I've read. Also -- If you don't actually get anything, the RNG builds a % based system much like Diablo, until you do...So theoretically, you're guaranteed an Exotic within x timeframe.


I think this game is a bit drastic with it BUT allowing you to reuse your Exotics instead of having to collect new ones, specially if you love your suros prime







? You get no complaints from me!









Sorry you didn't get your Gjallarhorn


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> How did you hear/read about all that?
> 
> Xur selling all the exotics kind of defeats the point of an exotic don't you think?


This information is actually in an update -- I found it last night for my clan, can't seem to find it now.

Deej explains the new loot system much like Diablo's. **** FOUND IT ****

http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2o64hk/new_gameinformer_preview_of_the_dark_below/
Quote:


> Crota's End will be more aware of your recent earnings and how long it's been since your last "Fun Drop" This doesn't eliminate randomness, just is said to make the experience more rewarding


In English, you're guaranteed a reward per X time.

Also, quite honestly, I've never felt that Xur selling them defeats the purpose.

I've played hardcore since launch -- No Monte Carlo but, 6 Suros...No Ghalla but, 3 Truth's...No Thunderlord but, 3 Red Deaths...I could do this for a while.

Xur gives me the opportunity to purchase what has evaded me, thus making the game more interesting, IMHO.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iTurn*
> 
> I think this game is a bit drastic with it BUT allowing you to reuse your Exotics instead of having to collect new ones, specially if you love your suros prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? You get no complaints from me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry you didn't get your Gjallarhorn


Me too! Goddamned RNG.

I'm very excited about the upgrades -- Give me a reason to play more.

This week I've taken a break just because I have 100+ coins, almost 2 of both ascendants...200+ of each resource...Only thing I'm short on is glimmer, lol.


----------



## dealio

best exotic


----------



## cravinmild

I want it. shoot a portal under their feet and the other over a cliff


----------



## Pibbz

So we can't trade in our current exotics until the expansion launch, right?


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> So we can't trade in our current exotics until the expansion launch, right?


Pretty much, don't buy anything from xur this weekend.


----------



## cravinmild

Who is going to be playing the expansion on tuesday? Looking for peeps to experience it together for the first run through. Sucks to be pulled along by others who have done it multiple times. Debating the tdb or expansion pass for the bike upgrade.

EDIT

grabbed the expansion pass, got the bike WHOOT. Going to look pretty amazing with four players flying over an edge on bikes all doing flips


----------



## Pibbz

I have the season pass but won't get to play until the weekend.


----------



## cravinmild

Ah man, thats gotta suck







i will shot a whole bunch of em for you







kids are at school, wifey is back to work ...... Its a gaming week lol


----------



## Alvarado

Well.....dark below is out and tiger strikes are locked to the dlc and the weekly/night fall are locked for the week nice going bungie.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Well.....dark below is out and tiger strikes are locked to the dlc and the weekly/night fall are locked for the week nice going bungie.


Like most of reddit is saying -- If you didn't see this coming week 1 of the expansion launch...That's on you.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Like most of reddit is saying -- If you didn't see this coming week 1 of the expansion launch...That's on you.


Of course I saw none of this coming because A I don't recall any other game locking things out of the base game and adding them to the dlc. B I rarely play destiny to begin with so I don't follow its news.


----------



## sepheroth003

Well my clan is trying to debate if we attempt the new raid tonight with our 29s and 30s, or do we wait until next week where hopefully people have upgraded a couple of the new vanguard pieces.


----------



## Pibbz

I know I'm taking my 30 in this weekend. Who's up for it?


----------



## cravinmild

me


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Of course I saw none of this coming because A I don't recall any other game locking things out of the base game and adding them to the dlc. B I rarely play destiny to begin with so I don't follow its news.


A) Every MMO in history has...-Locking things out - the "adding them to the DLC" is unfounded...Unproven and antiquated, honestly.

B) It's common sense.

If I'm launching a new product, week 1 I'm going to showcase the new areas.

What's new? The Weekly/Nightfall. So, I'm going to showcase the weekly/nightfall...Therefor if you didn't pay for the expansion, next week you'll have a chance to do the others.

I'm not even trying to defend Bungie -- That's literally common sense in this industry...

Tremendous amount of precedence for that specific functionality as well.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> A) Every MMO in history has...-Locking things out - the "adding them to the DLC" is unfounded...Unproven and antiquated, honestly.
> 
> B) It's common sense.
> 
> If I'm launching a new product, week 1 I'm going to showcase the new areas.
> 
> What's new? The Weekly/Nightfall. So, I'm going to showcase the weekly/nightfall...Therefor if you didn't pay for the expansion, next week you'll have a chance to do the others.
> 
> I'm not even trying to defend Bungie -- That's literally common sense in this industry...
> 
> Tremendous amount of precedence for that specific functionality as well.


Fine but why tie the only strike playlists that drop the engrams to the dlc? I'm more annoyed by that then, say, the whole weekly/nightfall thing. I understand this is a new dungeon so they'll want to showcase it this week. Now though if I'd like to farm engrams I'll have to deal with random drops or fork over another $20 and still deal with RNG.


----------



## cravinmild

Well on myway to 30







Collect a solar damage primary and i can finish the last mission without one







They laugh when i shoot them right now.


----------



## MattGordon

PHEW, finished Crota's End on Normal.









Believe me when I say that you'll need multiple level 31s.

Picture of Raid rewards, spoiled for obvious reasons:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pibbz

any jumping puzzles?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> any jumping puzzles?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Nope.


----------



## Pibbz

I'm excited! I love doing the raids in this game. They're challenging and require cooperation between teammates. It's something new and fresh for the FPS genre.


----------



## sepheroth003

We decided to tackle VOG again last night. Completed it in 46 minutes. Then we moved onto the new raid.

We spent a lot of our limited time getting the first chest. We got terrible RNG, it was in the last door almost every time. Then we got a few attempts on actually making it to the bridge. We can make it to the bridge with 4-5 alive almost every time but man that part is hard. Next thing for us to try is pop a titan bubble on the plate.


----------



## gunshyb

So i grabbed the expac last night. I did the first mission from eris which rewarded an 'Amor Upgrade'. Where the heck is this armor upgrage? Its not in my inventory and none of my armor has been upgraded. What am i missing?


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gunshyb*
> 
> So i grabbed the expac last night. I did the first mission from eris which rewarded an 'Amor Upgrade'. Where the heck is this armor upgrage? Its not in my inventory and none of my armor has been upgraded. What am i missing?


It was probably a blue or green piece that isn't really an upgrade...


----------



## Masked

New raid is actually a lot of fun -- We gave it a go last night - Beat the first event...

Liking the new Xur, as well -- With the exception of the Truth he has today...Where's our damned Ghalla?


----------



## cravinmild

Ha, I jumped into the new raid solo yesterday, I know I couldn't do it but my hope was that a purple would drop if i killed enough thraws in that first room. It never happened









Just one more piece of armor and I can get to lvl 31 (currently 30 1/2 - need helm), anyone looking for help lvling up or looking for a wingman hit me up


----------



## Pibbz

Wow... that last story mission of the DLC was hard at level 30.


----------



## cravinmild

Yes it was, I tried and tried and tried but those dang monsters kept killing me. There is one little spot to hide, a panel in the wall is lodged lose and sits at an angle outward at the top. Its right below the glass window where the witch can be seen on the other side. If you double jump and land on the top you will fall behind. Crouch and you can go farther back where you are completely safe, even snip out some trash if not even a witch if it stays in one spot long enough. Crouched you can even crawl out on the left side but it can be difficult to crouch and move back behind the panel again making you have to double jump to get behind.

I had help







but it took three of us and we died several times each along with full wipes before we finished it.

Im stuck on the exotic handgun bounty. The last stage of the summing pits but I cant get past the big room just before the sword room. I can sneak past the first room and go down the stairs at the other end but when I engage that room I lose my retreat back up the stairs. Ive tried a dozen times or more now, about to just delete that bounty as its taking up a spot. I have another exotic bounty in my row to complete but Im in no rush on that one, I want something left to go for once I finish lvling my toon









Who is on for the new raid tonight.


----------



## Pibbz

I'm in a group now, trying to figure it out. We need a 6th if your on!


----------



## cravinmild

I am


----------



## Pibbz

Spent about 5 hours in the raid and couldn't beat Crota... good god that raid is hard. I did get the chest piece though.


----------



## cravinmild

I was hoping to get into that game, missed getting a spot







Grats on the chest piece







Watching Youtube vids it looks to be a very hard raid


----------



## Pibbz

We'll get another group together next weekend.


----------



## cravinmild

ah, you know you played too much Destiny when ....

Finished a round, head back to the tower and see the postmaster has a package for me







I grab my package and find a Vision Of Confluence and I am happy. Shut down and I actually have a dream that night and Im using it, I remember being sad I just upgraded a less worthy scout rifle but happy just the same I now have a better one. I woke up a few times during the night and remember my little surprise waiting for me









12h later

Wakey wakey time and all excited I run over to my cell phone to use the Destiny app, very excited to check out what perks my new scout rifle has ......

NO WEAPON ..... ***???

Turns out I never even got a package from the postmaster lol, I dreamed it all including going to sleep and dreaming of dreaming of playing destiny.


----------



## sepheroth003

Haha that's funny cravin. I haven't gotten into Destiny enough to have dreams about it. I have about other games previously, just not destiny.

Stepped into Crota's End again. Got all the way to Crota, including the bonus chest at the area where the door closes. I got a raid chest. Unfortunately I only have 7 radiant shards to upgrade it, to fully upgrade it you need 21.

We didn't get very far on Crota. It was very difficult to time when the sword bearer (me) goes to hit Crota. I would either be too early and die, or too late and only be able to get off like 1 hit and have to run away again.


----------



## MattGordon

Crota's End Titan gear looks a bit strange to me.


----------



## Pibbz

Yea, same with the Warlock gear. I really want the Iron Banner gear


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Crota's End Titan gear looks a bit strange to me.


My, my, my _Hunter_ hits so hard
Makes me say "Oh my Lord"
Thank you for blessing me
With a Suros and two Ledgys..
uh, you can't touch this


----------



## Pibbz

Mah' Warlock.

The Crota's End armor is starting to grow on me.


----------



## MattGordon

So some people found a way to take hudless pictures and I decided to take advantage of it







.


----------



## Pibbz

Are you in an active clan, Matt? I need more regulars to raid and PvP with.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Are you in an active clan, Matt? I need more regulars to raid and PvP with.


I'm part of another clan, sorry.


----------



## dealio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattGordon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Are you in an active clan, Matt? I need more regulars to raid and PvP with.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm part of another clan, sorry.
Click to expand...











im clanless on ps4(ddealio)


----------



## cravinmild

Picked up a sony z3 tablet for my xmas gift, plan on trying out destiny on remote play tonight before i wrap it up. Any have any pointers for me or try this device yet on ps4?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dealio*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im clanless on ps4(ddealio)


I could still play with him, I just couldn't switch clans.

I'm the only active admin of the clan I'm part of and we're reaching well past 700 players.









Sadly, I also couldn't add anyone here as it's part of a different community.


----------



## Pibbz

700 players that actually play on a regular basis?


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> 700 players that actually play on a regular basis?


Hah, sadly no. It's a mess, but I'm still trying to remove all the inactive people to create space.

Edit:

Lvl 32


----------



## Pibbz

Got the arm piece this week.. and a whole bunch of energy.







Just need boots and too many shards to hit 32.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> Got the arm piece this week.. and a whole bunch of energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need boots and too many shards to hit 32.


At least you'll be able to exchange those energies for shards.


----------



## dealio




----------



## trivium nate

I have the dark below dlc it seems I never see anyone in it like any other map your bound we some other players.....I have it on ps4


----------



## MattGordon

Pretty happy Xur has Saint-14 as an upgrade this week. While Helm of Inmost Light is fun, I'm primarily a Defender Titan. Now if only I can get my hands on the Glasshouse.


----------



## MattGordon

Looks like Bungie's road map for Destiny 1 was leaked. Take this with a lot of salt btw.


Quote:


> *EP. 1: The Dark Below - Release Date: December 9, 2014*
> 
> New Missions: 3
> New Strikes: 2
> New Public Events: 0
> New patrols: 0
> New Raids: 1
> New PvP maps: 3
> 
> *EP. 2: House of Wolves - Release Date: March 10, 2015*
> 
> New Missions: 3
> New Strikes: 1
> New Public Events: 0
> New patrols: 0
> New Raids: 1
> New maps PvP: 4
> 
> *COMET: Plague of Darkness * * - Release Date: September 2015*
> 
> New Missions: 12
> New Strikes: 4
> New Public Events: 1
> New patrols: 1
> New Raids: 1
> New PvP maps: 6
> New Subclasses: 3
> New types of weapons: 2
> Base Level: 30
> 
> *EP. 3: Vex (illegible)*
> 
> New Missions: 3
> New Strikes: 2
> New Public Events: 0
> New patrols: 0
> New Raids: 1
> New Maps PvP: ??
> *EP. 4: Forge of Gods*


Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/DestinyTheGame/comments/2r2r1l/rumor_future_expansions_leaked_comet_vex_forge_of/

So Comet 1 is expected to cost between $45 - $60, and Expansion Pass 2 is expected to be $35. That's almost $200 for the complete version of Destiny 1.

I bought the Ghost Edition so at worst it could potentially cost myself $245







.

Think I'll wait and see the reviews before picking up Comet 1...







.


----------



## cravinmild

Complete rip off "with a grain of salt in mind", the first two expansions were ripped from the game and resold. Only one expansion looks to be an expansion and its $40


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Complete rip off "with a grain of salt in mind", the first two expansions were ripped from the game and resold. Only one expansion looks to be an expansion and its $40


As the consumer I would have preferred Destiny 1's road map to be like this:

*$60 Base Game (Destiny 1 + DB & HoW) -> $40 - $60 Comet 1 (Comet 1 + Vex & FoG).
*

$100 each two years for a great title would not be an issue at all.

Life cycle for all 4 titles follows said pattern. Destiny title every 2 years, while a Comet Expansion fills the gap in between.


Beginning
Destiny 1 -> Comet 1 ->
Destiny 2 -> Comet 2 ->
Destiny 3 -> Comet 3 ->
Destiny 4 -> Comet 4
Conclusion
But hey, I understand that they're purely after cash. Bungie and Activion are businesses after all. I can still be salty though.


----------



## Alvarado

That's some funny stuff, glad I stopped playing.


----------



## Pibbz

I thought the story content in the Dark Below was better then the main game. I'm satisfied with my purchase and I'll definitely buy all of those expansions.


----------



## MattGordon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I thought the story content in the Dark Below was better then the main game. I'm satisfied with my purchase and I'll definitely buy all of those expansions.


Oh no doubt that the story was better in the Dark Below. Eris is 100x better than Ghost ever was. It also finally felt like we had a reason to fight and a sense of impending doom. Hell, we had minions of Crota invanding Earth and the Moon before the expansion hit.

The Raid was and still is excellent as ever. I was streaming it at launch and our team were (according to the viewers + viewer count) the world's first to reach Crota







. We even had the manager of PrimeGuard come in. Regrettably we did not have a level 31 and could not finish.

Sadly it was VERY short and few new locations kills much of the excitement.


----------



## Pibbz

Yea. I think part of it, also, is I only have 1 character and really enjoy the PvP. So the longevity I get out of the game is longer because I'm not farming the raids with 3 characters and I spend most of my time in the Crucible. I still need CE boots and a bunch of shards to reach 32, and I'm only rank 2 with Eris. I still have weeks until I reach 32.


----------



## MattGordon

Remember that comp of everything in the Dark Below? Well I made one for the house of wolves and it ended up being blown out of proportion. The information has been readily avaliable for weeks now, but some sites list me as a so called "leaker" for the content. Gotta love how some gaming news sites portray others.


----------



## dealio




----------



## trivium nate

Will someone who has ps4 and the dark below dlc please help me out my gamer tag is triviumnate87. I'm a level 24 titan male


----------



## trivium nate

No one ever responds to my posts......


----------



## cravinmild

I can give you a hand. May be on later but beings its V day my wifey may have other plans (winky winky) but feel free to jump into my game anytime. I will be on tomorrow also, just look for "cravinmild"

If you have a mic that would make things easier even if you dont chat but to keep on the same page while gaming. Two kids here so most times I mute my mic anyways and only respond when needed. Let me know what your looking to do and we can customize a gaming plan


----------



## trivium nate

Wow thanks and yeah I have a mic


----------



## Pibbz

I can help as well if you need


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> Wow thanks and yeah I have a mic


Got your friend request, added







You must have done it off the app or psn as your name was not showing up as online, I looked so i could give you an invite to my game









As mentioned, just jump into my game if you see me on or if ive forgot to put my settings to public just shoot my a pm for an invite


----------



## trivium nate

OK


----------



## trivium nate

I'm on. Triviumnate87 ps4 dark below dlc I'm on the examine the war mind part


----------



## Pibbz

Crota hardmode sucks. ...That is all.


----------



## trivium nate

we did it woo thanks so much man!!!

PS:sorry for all my multiposts


----------



## cravinmild

no problem









If not for the help I got from groups like this I would be in the same place







now.....

WELCOME TO THE GRIND


----------



## trivium nate

now if only the lords of the fallen game was online co op lol


----------



## cravinmild

Finally picked up my instuction book for my keymander. Sweet F11, my word its amazing lol. I leveled two toons to 31 and never used a super as i could not get my fingers to hit the two keys i bound for L1 & R1. Now i press Q button and SUPER, im going to macro the crap out of this game. Sprint,slide,knife,jump with a single press of my sniper button on the mouse without losing aim or directional movent. Its almost like cheating lol


----------



## Pibbz

IRON BANNER 5!!! Gettin' my Iron Regalias this time.


----------



## cravinmild

hey pibbz, assuming you win every match how many matches would you have to play to unlock lord .. whatever's good weapons


----------



## Pibbz

I don't think it takes a whole heck of a lot of matches. The key is to do the bounties that you get from Lord Saladin, and to buy the medallion off him that boosts reputation gained.

The highest rank I've ever achieved in Iron Banner is rank 3 and that's only because of having a few hours to play on the weekends. I just played about a half-dozen or so matches this morning and am now already 50% towards rank 2. I've only done 3 of the bounties for today.

This time around they are offering the shotgun and scout rifle at ranks 4 and 5 respectively. These weapons are typically on par with raid legendary weapons so they're worth going after.


----------



## cravinmild

thanks. Im lvling three weapons currently so unless I can get a primary with elemental damage its not much use to me at this point in the game. I do love the scout rifles though, things are beast in the right hands.


----------



## Pibbz

The scout rifle does solar damage.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> The scout rifle does solar damage.


hmmmmm I has a VoC scout rifle (331 w/solar) which is on my list to be upgraded next, just finishing the last few damage upgrades on my Raid HM Pulse rifle with arc damage. I may hold off for the on the VoC until i see what the IB scout rifle offers. I almost have all the weapons to make a perfect guardian in any situation


----------



## Dustin1

Just got my other Xbox One and a copy of Destiny about 2-3 weeks ago. So far so good, destroying in Crucible and currently stuck at level 29.









Any of you guys on Xbone that play frequently add me and we can jam!









GT - Em Wolb yeH


----------



## cravinmild

29 is fine for most everything outside of raids. Lvl 30 should be the max you try for as its more wasting time with vanilla gear going above that in most cases. At 30 you should be able to find a crew to help with raids and get raid gear which will be better worth the time and effort to upgrade you to 32 imo.


----------



## cravinmild

Omg omg omg

Got suros and it IS amazing

































































Thanks Pibbz, you guys really carried me though that one

my kills 73, your kills 150, JohnRossiL kills 139 I felt as useful as tits on a bull during that game and still somehow walked away with the best prize









I'm getting a lottery ticket, Vex methocast just dropped in a raid lol


----------



## Pibbz

I think I might start a hunter. Or a titan. I don't know.


----------



## MattGordon

*Expansion II: House of Wolves*

https://www.bungie.net/en/event/houseofwolves

http://www.destinythegame.com/expansions/expansion-two

*THE REEF IS OPEN TO YOU,
LET THE HUNT BEGIN*

*The Guardians have grown strong, and now the Queen of the Awoken has called upon them to hunt down the House of Wolves, Fallen subjects once loyal to the queen before their violent rebellion. Their leader, a Fallen Captain known as Skolas, seeks to bring all of the Fallen Houses under his command.

Meet with the queen's emissaries at the Reef. Hunt down their Fallen betrayers. Earn your rewards. Become Legend.*

Quote:


> Expand your Destiny adventure with a wealth of weapons, armor, and gear to earn in new story missions, three new competitive multiplayer maps, and a new cooperative Strike. Expansion II introduces a new competitive elimination mode in the Crucible and an all-new arena activity - The Prison of Elders. The Reef is open. Join the Awoken and hunt down the Fallen rising against us.








*BOOST YOUR GUARDIAN'S POWER WITH NEW ARMOR, WEAPONS AND GEAR*

New weapons, armor, and gear to increase your Guardian's power, including Fallen and Osiris-themed collections earned as top-tier rewards in new activities. New Activity rewards will enable Guardians to upgrade old favorites. Legendary and Exotic gear from Destiny, The Dark Below, and House of Wolves can be boosted to the current maximum Attack, Defense, and Light values.






*NEW STORY MISSIONS & SOCIAL SPACE: VESTIAN OUTPOST*

The Guardians have grown strong, and now the Queen of the Awoken has called upon them to hunt down the House of Wolves, Fallen subjects once loyal to the Queen before their violent rebellion. Meet with the Queen's emissaries at Vestian Outpost in the Reef. Hunt down their Fallen betrayers and earn great rewards.




*NEW COMPETITIVE EVENT: TRIALS OF OSIRIS*

In Trials of Osiris, three-player Guardian Fireteams face one another in Elimination-style combat. The more wins a Fireteam strings together, the greater their rewards. Only the most skilled Fireteams will reach the pinnacle of glory, but all who enter will have the opportunity to claim weapons and gear to bolster their might.




*NEW MULTIPLAYER MAPS*


*TIME KEEPER*: This mysterious clockwork-like structure was built by the Vex untold centuries ago. The rogue Warlock, Osiris, once theorized that this place, and others like it, was tuned to temporal energies unmapped by humanity. Timekeeper is a Sony PlayStation exclusive map, set within a windy Martian wasteland, featuring an eccentric spiral layout and close-quarters combat.
*THIEVE'S DEN*: This Fallen hideout, located in the calderas of Venus, has been cleared for Crucible combat. The hideout itself remains intact, complete with an idling Skiff and constant reminders of the Fallen's presence, providing Guardians with a vital training ground. Thieves' Den is a fairly large symmetrical map with precarious drops that offer alternate routes for those willing to risk the fall.
*WIDOW'S COURT*: On the edge of the European Dead Zone, there are countless stories of the events that left this village a ghost town. Guardians now use its eerily quiet streets as a training ground chosen by Lord Shaxx. Widow's Court is an asymmetrical map with both long sightlines and cramped interiors, supporting short and long-range strategies.
*BLACK SHIELD*: Codenamed "Black Shield," this decommissioned Firebase is believed to have been a key defensive position used by the Cabal when they established their warbase on the surface of Mars. Black Shield is a symmetrical map with multiple chokepoints and an interior middle ground to hold, leading to frenetic encounters




*New Cooperative Strike*




*THE PRISON OF ELDERS*


----------



## cravinmild

some interesting things about to happen on Destiny. I am not really a PvP type person so that holds the least amount of interest for me. I am looking forward to a D3 style endless dungan mp mode, hordes of baddies and you keep going till you hit a gear wall or ... die. The additional light lvls and increased weapon damage honestly have little value in PvE outside the additional content of HoW. Gear will adjust to game difficulty so as to keep things fair for the noobies.

Im not sure what to upgrade once it drops, I know at this point I am kind of hoping that if a Gally is in my future that it drops after expansion. I want to get it with the higher damage .... and ive waited a year now so whats a few more weeks


----------



## MattGordon

I believe that's everything major so far. I'll update the post and OP when more information comes out.


----------



## iARDAs

Some Iron Banner gameplay




Not bad as a level 27


----------



## cravinmild

Well done. That first bit you were untouchable ..... till that shotty lol


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Well done. That first bit you were untouchable ..... till that shotty lol


Yeah I was kinda mad. Still very happy about the match overall. I usually get owned by the higher level guys in Iron Banner but this round made me happy. With some more practice and leveling up, I think I can do better in general.


----------



## cravinmild

My biggest issue is positioning. I play mostly randoms so communication is nill. When I play with a clan you hear them discussing tactics and where the opposing team is. My nextproblem is knowing the maps. Playing with randoms I didnt care to do more than sit and snipe so I never understood flow as I was never part of the running and capturing. I find it difficult to change my habits lol.


----------



## iARDAs

19x Kill Streak in Crucible


----------



## iARDAs

Just got the Husk of the Pit weapon. Appereantely the weapon evolves to legendary and later RARE auto rifle.

I am glad I did not dismantle the darn thing.


----------



## cravinmild

I have one set aside to lvl as well. Idk if it's good but ... somptim to upgrade lol


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 19x Kill Streak in Crucible


Jeez. You've been playing for 5 minutes and already you've almost tied my 20 kill-streak record.







Nice match!
Quote:


> Just got the Husk of the Pit weapon. Appereantely the weapon evolves to legendary and later RARE auto rifle.
> 
> I am glad I did not dismantle the darn thing.


It evolves into the legendary Eidolon's Ally and then into the exotic Necrochasm:

http://www.destinydb.com/items/2809229973-necrochasm

It's not perfect and a little hard to handle but I do like it for strikes that need Arc damage, like the Omnigul strike for example. It's also great against hordes of thralls.


----------



## MattGordon

More information to follow.


----------



## Dustin1

Hey if anyone plays Crucible *seriously* on Xbox One, send me a message or something and we can play. I typically have a 3 or 6-man squad running with me but were always looking for people to play with.

DTR Stats - http://destinytracker.com/destiny/crucible/xbox/Hey%20EmWolb - I main with my Hunter. So look at that character if you want muh reeeel stats.


----------



## cravinmild

Those are really nice stats.


----------



## iARDAs

Rumor is that the next dlc will cost 40 bucks. Will have 12 story missions, a raid, new subclass for every class and perhaps a new planet. Oh and 4 strikes.


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Rumor is that the next dlc will cost 40 bucks. Will have 12 story missions, a raid, new subclass for every class and perhaps a new planet. Oh and 4 strikes.


That is actually disappointing. That is not very much content for the period of time we have to wait and the amount of money they charge.


----------



## cravinmild

agreed, not a lot of meat for $40 imo. The last few exp. were just shaved from the game before launch. We had a raid taken from us on exp2 and left to play the same maps but in reverse. With the main game plus the two expansion packs I feel we only now have a complete-ish game.


----------



## Dienz

I'll be buying into the next expansion. I love Destiny for some reason.









That aside, anyone on PS4 able to get Skolas down WITHOUT Gjallarhorn? I spent 6 hours there on Saturday with 2 other 34s (1 hunter, 1 titan) who have Ghorn (I do not, but I am 34) and we managed to get him under 25% several times but for one reason or another, we just kept wiping. I know Ghorn is an incredibly powerful weapon, but it *cannot* be a requirement to beat this guy. No way, no how.

Anyone willing to help me a bit tonight? Or this week? I know what I'm doing; I just don't have a Gjallarhorn, because RNG.


----------



## Pibbz

I've honestly never completed the 34 PoE or tried the 35 PoE. I'm usually too busy playing Trials or Crucible. I'd love to help you out though.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> I've honestly never completed the 34 PoE or tried the 35 PoE. I'm usually too busy playing Trials or Crucible. I'd love to help you out though.


Let's play sometime. Either PoE or the 2nd Raid which I never played.


----------



## cravinmild

Ive played almost none of the expansion outside matchmaking. Not one game of ToO or PoE beyond lvl28 (the first one). Holding onto my one light (IB lvl 3 buy) until I can find the right gear ... but its hard, i want to spend it very badly lol. All my exotic weapons have been upgraded along with most the exotic armour I actually use.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Let's play sometime. Either PoE or the 2nd Raid which I never played.


----------



## Dienz

I'll be doing all the PoE this weekend so hit me up on psn @ zbtweak - if not tonight! So, add me and drop me a line, we'll git'ur done.









Bungie is supposed to have removed burns from Skolas and toned his HP back a bit in order to make it slightly easier and remove the Gjallarhorn-only crowd.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> I'll be doing all the PoE this weekend so hit me up on psn @ zbtweak - if not tonight! So, add me and drop me a line, we'll git'ur done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bungie is supposed to have removed burns from Skolas and toned his HP back a bit in order to make it slightly easier and remove the Gjallarhorn-only crowd.


I am also looking for people to play PoE on level 32.

PSN is iARDAs...

Which time zone are you in? I am in Europe.


----------



## iARDAs

Me and @Pibbz rocking it in Trials of Osiris




Is Jason also an OCN member btw?

Edit : Fav part is right after the 4:00 the minute mark


----------



## Pibbz

No, he's just a clan member. You're more than welcome to join if you'd like. Cravinmild is also in the clan. We have a lot of helpful members but we are all US based... most central time.


----------



## cravinmild

when you playing you clan name shows up as "JERK" lol, love it









EDIT

HA HA lowest score gets the ledgy


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> No, he's just a clan member. You're more than welcome to join if you'd like. Cravinmild is also in the clan. We have a lot of helpful members but we are all US based... most central time.


Well if there is room in the clan I would like to join







I can play on weekends with you guys when it is afternoon/evening for you and night time for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> when you playing you clan name shows up as "JERK" lol, love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> HA HA lowest score gets the ledgy


I would be so angry normally but since I pretty much have great armor set in Destiny I did not mind never getting anything after completing the game









I could use more guns though


----------



## iARDAs

One thing I utterly dislike about Destiny is the voice of our Ghost, Peter Dinklage. His voice and his enthusiasim really does not fit the game and his role. A voice like Cortana from Halo or Jarvis from Iron Man would suit the game perfectly.

Everytime Peter Dinklage speaks I get bored and I think he is a one hell of a great actor. Just not fit for this game.

Heck we should have the option to choose from several different voices for our ghost.

Anyway /rant


----------



## Dienz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> One thing I utterly dislike about Destiny is the voice of our Ghost, Peter Dinklage. His voice and his enthusiasim really does not fit the game and his role. A voice like Cortana from Halo or Jarvis from Iron Man would suit the game perfectly.
> 
> Everytime Peter Dinklage speaks I get bored and I think he is a one hell of a great actor. Just not fit for this game.
> 
> Heck we should have the option to choose from several different voices for our ghost.
> 
> Anyway /rant


I've heard various talk that someone his voice overs were recorded over the phone. In any case, I've never seen Game of Thrones (and I have no interest), so I can't comment on his actual acting ability...but for Destiny....Ugh...


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> I've heard various talk that someone his voice overs were recorded over the phone. In any case, I've never seen Game of Thrones (and I have no interest), so I can't comment on his actual acting ability...but for Destiny....Ugh...


I would not be suprised. He sounded as if he was asleep in most of the game. Probably he was laying on the bed while recording these









So guys. A new addition of the game is coming in September. Ultimate edition, legendary edition or something like that.

Base game + House of Wolves DLC + Dark Below DLC + Upcoming Taken King DLC for 80 bucks.

GREAT value for those who are interesting in getting into Destiny.


----------



## cravinmild

I googled him. I hate the dinglebot slightly less now. I like his acting, game of thrones is great.

Totally bored with pve and been playing a lot of pvp. Can't wait for an invite to trials (hinthint) lol
Funny thing I seen


----------



## mr. biggums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> I'll be buying into the next expansion. I love Destiny for some reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That aside, anyone on PS4 able to get Skolas down WITHOUT Gjallarhorn? I spent 6 hours there on Saturday with 2 other 34s (1 hunter, 1 titan) who have Ghorn (I do not, but I am 34) and we managed to get him under 25% several times but for one reason or another, we just kept wiping. I know Ghorn is an incredibly powerful weapon, but it *cannot* be a requirement to beat this guy. No way, no how.
> 
> Anyone willing to help me a bit tonight? Or this week? I know what I'm doing; I just don't have a Gjallarhorn, because RNG.


I did it with only one guy on the team with a gjallarhorn, two of us with icebreakers, you just got too stick together be patient and kill minions every time they spawn. We did it in one try took us about 50 mins.
Should mention we had a self res warlock, titan with saint 14 and a blade dancer hunter if one of us went down the hunter woukd revive them (warlock would self res) and the titan used bubble on the middle mine.


----------



## Dienz

I have Saint-14 and 3/4 of Kellslayer's...Finally got a better balance of Int and Str. For bubble, I've just been rolling with whichever bonus works best for that particular scenario. Doesn't really matter to me, so long as we win









Edit: I just got a Gjallarhorn from NF this week!


----------



## iARDAs

Crucible Rumble

22-1


----------



## Dienz

Hard Light looks like it's pretty good in pvp! I've been leveling mine and so far it isn't bad. I just wish auto rifles were buffed a little bit - that nerf hit them too hard.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dienz*
> 
> Hard Light looks like it's pretty good in pvp! I've been leveling mine and so far it isn't bad. I just wish auto rifles were buffed a little bit - that nerf hit them too hard.


The only problem is it is not effective beyond medium range. As much as I liked it I wanted something better and bought Red Death from Xur.

Here is a 13 kill streak in my 2nd match with it. Loving the weapon and will upgrade the hell out of it.


----------



## cravinmild

I just cant use anything but thorn mostly. I use mida on the large maps. I have a fully upgraded RD but find the bursts to be badly timed from my style. I bought my first vender weapon since .... i cant remember. Crucible Scout Rifle where the radar stays active while ADS/ ammo return with rapidly landing crits. It will be nice to have a titan or warlock with that ability ... not just the hunter. leaves me free to use P&T which imo is the fastest and most accurate sniper rifle. Took me all day to unlock lvl 3 crucible to purchase it


----------



## iARDAs

This weekend let's gather for some Osiris action.

Apart from that I would like to play PoE level 32 and/or weekly nightfall. Let me know if you guys are up for it.


----------



## cravinmild

I'll play when I get some time later. I've done nothing for this week on any of my toons. Love to do some trials







If anyone will have me (lvl33 warlock) but I'll warn ya there are maps I've never seen yet and I've not played 3 player









I'll look for you guys if I get online


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> The only problem is it is not effective beyond medium range. As much as I liked it I wanted something better and bought Red Death from Xur.
> 
> Here is a 13 kill streak in my 2nd match with it. Loving the weapon and will upgrade the hell out of it.


----------



## iARDAs

Nice IronBanner run with Cravnmild today. Did not win all but it was fun









Also I believe Deinz sent me an invite earlier. I was out but the game was on so I couldn't catch you up bro. Sorry about that. Next time.

It would be fun if we can get a whole fireteam of 6 for IronBanner.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Nice IronBanner run with Cravnmild today. Did not win all but it was fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I believe Deinz sent me an invite earlier. I was out but the game was on so I couldn't catch you up bro. Sorry about that. Next time.
> 
> It would be fun if we can get a whole fireteam of 6 for IronBanner.


That was a lot of fun. I'm just going to blame lag for the losses. I played a round or two more afterwards and did very well with red death. Last one was 22 kills and 4.5 k/d. Feels good to put thorn down and still feel whole lol


----------



## havocG

Anyone on Xbone


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> That was a lot of fun. I'm just going to blame lag for the losses. I played a round or two more afterwards and did very well with red death. Last one was 22 kills and 4.5 k/d. Feels good to put thorn down and still feel whole lol


Lag was horrible tthat day. I played few games last night. I was pretty much always the top scorer among 12 players but my team almost all the time lost. Sucks because pretty much all your effort is out of the trash in Iron Banner if you can't win.


----------



## cravinmild

Got to lvl3 in IB and purchased another etheric light (or whatever its called). I play on my hunter but im upgrading my warlock as its going to be my main toon for everything PvE. I do notice in IB that lvl advantages are very noticeable, my 32 hunter takes alot of damage and puts out less against lvl 33 and 34. Its a hard adjustment from reg crucible where two shots from thorn is an almost certain death. In IB I need three or four shoots min to drop a lvl 33/34. Snipers are not one shot deaths like in vanilla pvp.

Anyways got my light and moved to my warlock for the NF. I had my game set to friends and while i was out for a smoke a friend jumped in and started making their way along. Just prior to the finish another jumped in so it was an easy finish. Loot comes up and I get 9 coins while one got NLB and the other GHORN. I woke the neighbors up with a tyrant of swears and cusses. The Ghorn winner did deserve it, they had made it a good ways into the round before I got started and had the most kills. The late joiner got NLB, worst exotic in the game lol so I was ok with it lol. Still, Ive never seen Ghorn drop in any game ive played since launch. Grats to them


----------



## iARDAs

To hell with bungie and Sony at times. Every single IB game I played in the last 3 days had terrible lag. Red and yellow bars for nearly all players. Sometimes all my teammates would be green and the other team yellow or red.

Bungie needs to sort this out. This is an online only game. Totally unacceptable.

I will give Osiris a shot again this weekend but if lag continues I will give PvE a big rest and focus on PvP, Strikes and RAIDs.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> To hell with bungie and Sony at times. Every single IB game I played in the last 3 days had terrible lag. Red and yellow bars for nearly all players. Sometimes all my teammates would be green and the other team yellow or red.
> 
> Bungie needs to sort this out. This is an online only game. Totally unacceptable.
> 
> I will give Osiris a shot again this weekend but if lag continues I will give PvE a big rest and focus on PvP, Strikes and RAIDs.


You're asking for a monthly subscription fee. Like most games, Destiny uses peer-to-peer networking, which is not always a bad thing. Regardless, nothing Bungie can do without charging you to set up and maintain dedicated servers, which are very costly.

Blame ISPs for the way they monopolize internet speeds and bandwidth caps for this one.

My experience in the Iron Banner has been mostly fine anyway, but I pay a little extra for decent internet.


----------



## cravinmild

It has been bad for lag ive noticed, more so since IB. Soloed nightfall and got a light







got my warlock to 34; My new PvE toon. I thought I would have to wait until I get lvl 5 IB for my next light. This lucky drop means I can use my lvl 5 IB light on my hunter







I hate having to use my Titan, its the last toon I work on and its all I can do to load it up. Such a boring toon


----------



## cravinmild

big changes to the weapons. Some nurfs some buff less thorn less ghorn.


----------



## JMattes

Just picked up Destiny... Guess I will see how I like it before sinking money into the season pass.
Has this game gotten any better from its over hyped launch?

Any tips for a noob?


----------



## cravinmild

Send me an invite. We can run ya through the game


----------



## Qu1ckset

Anyone play this on Xbox One? looking for some people to party up with!


----------



## iARDAs

Soo. They are changing Peter Dinklage's voice with the Nolan guy. All his dialogues will be re recorded. Thoughs?

I for one am very happy about it.


----------



## cravinmild

seems a bit of a waste of money and time. I always assumed each dinklebot had its own voice, new expansion means new voice. Of all the things in Destiny needing to be changed for cohesiveness and flow of the story the bots voice would be the last thing on the LONG list of changes needed.


----------



## InsideJob

I've added the official tag to the thread


----------



## JMattes

So who is ready for the Taken King??

Just got to level 20 in destiny.. i dont have the expansions so i am going to sell my original and then wait for the taken king as it covers the original, and all expansions


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> So who is ready for the Taken King??
> 
> Just got to level 20 in destiny.. i dont have the expansions so i am going to sell my original and then wait for the taken king as it covers the original, and all expansions


I just started the game last weekend , and last night got to level 31 on my main, did vault of glass and the Croata raid got some pretty cool gear! I'm loving the game and def plan on getting Taken King!


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> I just started the game last weekend , and last night got to level 31 on my main, did vault of glass and the Croata raid got some pretty cool gear! I'm loving the game and def plan on getting Taken King!


Nice! Sorry we never had a chance to play together! Game is only a month awau so i am sure we will stay in touch..


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Nice! Sorry we never had a chance to play together! Game is only a month awau so i am sure we will stay in touch..


Ya man it's all good I'm sure will get to play soon!


----------



## Masked

So, I ended up ordering a physical copy of The Taken King before they sorted out the whole, upgrade situation.

Anyone want it? PM me.

2.0 Changes are AMAZING btw...Having a ton of fun, again.


----------



## cravinmild

im going to be putting in my order later tonight for the TTK. 10am update cant come fast enough.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Anyone Grabbing the TTK for XboxOne send me a msg to my GT:Qu1ckset


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> Anyone Grabbing the TTK for XboxOne send me a msg to my GT:Qu1ckset


Only getting it on Thursday or something by the time mine ships out


----------



## Alvarado

My copy comes in tomorrow, looking forward to playing again, haven't touched destiny since a weeks after launch.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> My copy comes in tomorrow, looking forward to playing again, haven't touched destiny since a weeks after launch.


Pre-ordered with Dell?


----------



## cravinmild

grabbed mine last night. Anybody wanna run the TTK?


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> grabbed mine last night. Anybody wanna run the TTK?


Gamer Tag is JMattes

Can't do much, but if you want to play with someone and don't mind helping me level come Wednesday or Thursday night.. I am game.. EST.


----------



## cravinmild

Will add u


----------



## Masked

So, I've been seeing this more and more on Reddit, it's actually really starting to bug me.

The lawsuit, actually proved 2 major facts which, we sort of knew, from day 1.

1 - Staten left the company (BUNGIE) on an extremely NEGATIVE note.

2 - Staten took his IP with him.

Staten wasn't under a NDA/NC or any contract so, when he left, his IP actually went with him, in the 4 corners of it's entirety.

That's why 2-3 months before launch, Bungie had to gut the product.

The owner of the entire story had just left...And the only IP Bungie actually owned, was basically all of the side-stories etc.

Now, Bungie, obviously made a MAJOR mistake by not securing the IP before launch. - Absolutely agree but, the lawsuit actually proved WHY the original content was so barren.

Just putting this out there.

TLDR: Owner of the entire story left Bungie. Bungie were idiots for not securing it. Valid explanation finally given for "bad" base product.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Pre-ordered with Dell?


Huh? I'm guessing this is a joke that I'm either A. too old or B. too young.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Huh? I'm guessing this is a joke that I'm either A. too old or B. too young.


Haha no I was serious.. I order mine from Dell and will arrive tomorrow.. So I was thinking since you said yours will be in tomorrow that maybe you pre-ordered from there too..


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Haha no I was serious.. I order mine from Dell and will arrive tomorrow.. So I was thinking since you said yours will be in tomorrow that maybe you pre-ordered from there too..


Oh I see. I actually ordered it from bestbuy due to it having free release date shipping, unlike amazon for some reason.


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Oh I see. I actually ordered it from bestbuy due to it having free release date shipping, unlike amazon for some reason.


Dell actually shipped yesterday (Free two day).. Wish they offered 1 day which they do sometimes.. I would have it today.. Instead I need to hear how cool it is form one of the guys I work with..
Thinking of banging out sick on Friday to play..


----------



## cravinmild

Dam they don't even let you give a proper good bye to your exotics. Most mine were obsolete the second you pick up a green. By lvl 38 I was using all green items.

Good bye year one exotics.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Dam they don't even let you give a proper good bye to your exotics. Most mine were obsolete the second you pick up a green. By lvl 38 I was using all green items.
> 
> Good bye year one exotics.


Meh, its an mmo any mmo player should be use to replacing EVERYTHING the moment an expansion hits. Not sure why people get all upset over it.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Dam they don't even let you give a proper good bye to your exotics. Most mine were obsolete the second you pick up a green. By lvl 38 I was using all green items.
> 
> Good bye year one exotics.
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its an mmo any mmo player should be use to replacing EVERYTHING the moment an expansion hits. Not sure why people get all upset over it.
Click to expand...

its all good







I was lucky to have gotten almost all exotics. Time to start over


----------



## Qu1ckset

So far Taken King is awesome! Went from level 34 to 40 in about 2 hours, story was much better , loving all the new strikes and additions to the old strikes (adding taken) and it's actually a bit more challenging , especially some of the story missions played solo.

I'd love to have some more people to play with, so if you have Xbox One and Taken King add me, my gamertag is Qu1ckset







(send me a msg also, since XBL no longer sends friend requests...)


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qu1ckset*
> 
> So far Taken King is awesome! Went from level 34 to 40 in about 2 hours, story was much better , loving all the new strikes and additions to the old strikes (adding taken) and it's actually a bit more challenging , especially some of the story missions played solo.
> 
> I'd love to have some more people to play with, so if you have Xbox One and Taken King add me, my gamertag is Qu1ckset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (send me a msg also, since XBL no longer sends friend requests...)


Haha working on it! Still only 22 on a main and agreed to do a fresh run through with a friend that I kinda strong armed into getting it haha..
Once I get up to 40 I will be hitting you up!


----------



## cravinmild

You guys notice when you pick up the blueprints for year 2 exotics? I only just found out today that you could bring year 1 exotics (some) into year 2 stats







I know I know, never paying attention lol. Anyways I went to look and I have almost all year 1 exotics weapons at year 2 lvls but I never once seen anything show onscreen that I had picked them up. I also have half the year 1 exotic armour at year 2 lvls, not once did I see myself picking them up?????

Anyways Hawkmoon dropped from a complete quest line launch day. I was pretty happy to see that as it was one i wanted. I also have year 2 of it @280 damage. I wonder how this will all work for Iron Banner, will year 2 guns crush year 1 guns or if we will even play with those non TTK players.

Love the new strikes, much harder. Hate how we are still doing the same maps ... with nothing different than year 2 creatures thrown in. I would say $40 was .... OK price. Not OMG, I cant believe we get so much and much better than the two expansion packs







One other thing I have noticed. PvP is much harder using a controller


----------



## cravinmild

HA

If you guys want to get some quick exotics look up the three of coins exploit. Easy way to grind out a few exotics to get you started......... before they patch it out. 50 three of coins netted me 6 exotics. Around a 100 motes of light fully lvled them


----------



## JMattes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> HA
> 
> If you guys want to get some quick exotics look up the three of coins exploit. Easy way to grind out a few exotics to get you started......... before they patch it out. 50 three of coins netted me 6 exotics. Around a 100 motes of light fully lvled them


Ill have to check that out saddly i havent had much tie to play and i am only 28.. even with tbe red bull boosts when i then in bounties..


----------



## cravinmild

28 might be a bit low but give it a go anyways, its worth the exotics. You have to solo it though. Everyone must die and if you rocket launch the boss and you both die but someone in the fire team does not the mission still ends. I never did the exploits before this, I wanted to earn but after sinking hundreds of hours in and getting robbed from rng I decided to take full advantage of it. It may get patched out it may not. One thing is sure, bungee is watching this closely and if they feel its not working as intended it will be patched.


----------



## Alvarado

So it turns out getting gear makes a game fun. Just got http://www.destinydb.com/items/255654879-zhalo-supercell so yay! Its aim down sights are very similar to the mp40 so double yay!


----------



## iARDAs

Bought the Taking King last night and upgraded my character to level 40. Current Light level is 220ish I suppose.

So far I enjoyed the DLC and I am coming back to Destiny.

One thing I noticed is that pretty much all of my previous armor/gear are all outdated. Even the exotic ones. To be fair I am fine with that as with year 2 I am expecting to find new weapons and armor.

Anyone wanna do strikes/RAIDs/crucible please hit me up...

I already played with Pibbz and cravinmild before and had fun. Looking forward to play with you guys again...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Bought the Taking King last night and upgraded my character to level 40. Current Light level is 220ish I suppose.
> 
> So far I enjoyed the DLC and I am coming back to Destiny.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that pretty much all of my previous armor/gear are all outdated. Even the exotic ones. To be fair I am fine with that as with year 2 I am expecting to find new weapons and armor.
> 
> Anyone wanna do strikes/RAIDs/crucible please hit me up...
> 
> I already played with Pibbz and cravinmild before and had fun. Looking forward to play with you guys again...


Im always in for some game. I kind of made it to the point where I cant solo anymore. I still have a number of things to do but require some help. The higher lvl TTK strikes almost stop me in my tracks and some are completely impossible to do even at light lvl 172







I have not tried the raid or nightfall yet. I did find a The Last Word at 290 and Im sure that will prove to be a great weapon in PvP. Thorn was a B to deal with in PvP so I am glad to see it gone









Overall I am happy with the new content. I think I got my $40 worth from Destiny this time around. If you are someone just walking into Destiny there is a staggering amount of content to do, if only it had released as it is right now, peeps would have lost their mind with awesomeness of it all. I had surgery on my shoulder and have been forced to use my controller. Its a ruff go of it as I have never used a controller with this game lol. I was raped in PvP the two times I tried. I end up shooting directly at the sky .... then i die


----------



## Masked

287 atm and having a BLAST.

Did the Nightfall last night, got a 2.0 Last Word - O M G.

Doing it again tonight.

CommunistShovel - On the PS4, I'll probably knock everything out tonight, will be free Thurs - On to help anyone if they need it.

On typically EST from about 6-11...Somewhere in there.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Im always in for some game. I kind of made it to the point where I cant solo anymore. I still have a number of things to do but require some help. The higher lvl TTK strikes almost stop me in my tracks and some are completely impossible to do even at light lvl 172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not tried the raid or nightfall yet. I did find a The Last Word at 290 and Im sure that will prove to be a great weapon in PvP. Thorn was a B to deal with in PvP so I am glad to see it gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I am happy with the new content. I think I got my $40 worth from Destiny this time around. If you are someone just walking into Destiny there is a staggering amount of content to do, if only it had released as it is right now, peeps would have lost their mind with awesomeness of it all. I had surgery on my shoulder and have been forced to use my controller. Its a ruff go of it as I have never used a controller with this game lol. I was raped in PvP the two times I tried. I end up shooting directly at the sky .... then i die


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> 287 atm and having a BLAST.
> 
> Did the Nightfall last night, got a 2.0 Last Word - O M G.
> 
> Doing it again tonight.
> 
> CommunistShovel - On the PS4, I'll probably knock everything out tonight, will be free Thurs - On to help anyone if they need it.
> 
> On typically EST from about 6-11...Somewhere in there.


Will drop you a message when I see you guys online next time.


----------



## cravinmild

iARDA, that rune thingy had me scratching my head. I had no idea what those runes were used for till today. Looks like I have some reading to do


----------



## Qu1ckset

Just hit 260 today , haven't been playing much been crazy busy with work, but one think I'm noticing is that there are rare armor peices that are around 290-295 which is higher then the legendary peices at 280, pretty weird they did it like that.

Sucks you guys all play on PS4!


----------



## cravinmild

you can equip them or use them to infuse your lower lvl legendary stuff with. The higher lvl blue item is used to increase the lower lvl purple item. You will lose the higher lvl item when you do this. Not much concern though as its just a blue. I have brought low lvl legendary items from 255 to 280 doing it this way.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> iARDA, that rune thingy had me scratching my head. I had no idea what those runes were used for till today. Looks like I have some reading to do


http://www.gamespot.com/articles/more-details-on-destinys-new-court-of-oryx-mode-an/1100-6430114/

This seems to be what we did last night. It was not my intention too but I saw bunch of guys fighting a boss and went near them...


----------



## cravinmild

you need to be the one to place the rune to get the reward. The drop rate for those who are just killing is very low to get anything from the chest. I did some reading on it









Also for those who would like to try there is an hidden exotic black hammer available in the daily. Its a set of steps to get it and you will need a fireteam with 190 light as its quite difficult I hear. 310 black hammer is worth it imo, I will be looking to do it later this evening


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> you need to be the one to place the rune to get the reward. The drop rate for those who are just killing is very low to get anything from the chest. I did some reading on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also for those who would like to try there is an hidden exotic black hammer available in the daily. Its a set of steps to get it and you will need a fireteam with 190 light as its quite difficult I hear. 310 black hammer is worth it imo, I will be looking to do it later this evening


It's been done by 250's already -- Really just need a good fireteam, honestly.

Doing it when I get home.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's been done by 250's already -- Really just need a good fireteam, honestly.
> 
> Doing it when I get home.


If you guys team up let me know...


----------



## Alvarado

Christ this is hard. http://kotaku.com/players-discover-secret-destiny-mission-with-an-awesome-1732590474


----------



## cravinmild

It was way too hard for us. We got to the end but never had the time to finish. Oh well, next time it comes into the rotation ill be better prepared for it


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> It was way too hard for us. We got to the end but never had the time to finish. Oh well, next time it comes into the rotation ill be better prepared for it


We failed too man...Took my 2 buddies in with me...Wow...That was a faceroll.

We'll get it next time, not too worried about that tbh.

Nerfed or not, it's still worth the effort!


----------



## cravinmild

I thought that it was only with the Daily (which thinking about it I never did as I was to busy failing at getting the sniper) which you could get a shot at the sniper but I read that you can run it anytime. The mission can be started via the planet and the sniper is not locked out from it. Start the mission and go through the same way as you would have yesterday









Dang that was hard. I will go with shotgun, self res, sword, scout


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I thought that it was only with the Daily (which thinking about it I never did as I was to busy failing at getting the sniper) which you could get a shot at the sniper but I read that you can run it anytime. The mission can be started via the planet and the sniper is not locked out from it. Start the mission and go through the same way as you would have yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang that was hard. I will go with shotgun, self res, sword, scout


No, you can't run it anytime. - They confirmed that last night.

Anytime that is the DAILY HEROIC, you can run it.


----------



## cravinmild

lol, i was coming in here to edit that


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> lol, i was coming in here to edit that


I'm incredibly fast, somewhere between a snake and a mongoose.

So, I hit 291 last night but, haven't had the 2-3 hours to dedicate to the raid, yet...Will probably get to that next weekend considering I'm moving family out of state, tomorrow...

Lol and next weekend I'm busy too.../facepalm...Bleh.


----------



## cravinmild

Im bouncing around 288-290 light. I lack weapon selection, I have mostly void weapons in the 290 but everything else for solar or arc are 255-280. I will have to do strikes at with my light at 290 and hope for stuff to drop at 290 to infuse my lower lvl arc and solar stuff. I will upgrade my sword first, seems that is the goto heavy for running around ............ and looks fun too (still have not equipped the one i got.


----------



## iARDAs

Heroic strike anyone???


----------



## Qu1ckset

I need to work on getting my sword, still haven't unlocked it , still sitting at 260light plan to do some grinding this weekend


----------



## Boomer1990

Just hit 300 light without any Raid gear. I need the Raid badly to get the 5 calcified fragments to get the Touch of Malice. I got the Black Spindle and infused it into my Susanoo bringing it to a 308 from 300. I wanted to make use of it at 310 before it gets nerffed back to 290. If you choose to infuse it, you can buy it back at 300 light from the sign in the tower.

If anyone needs help with Heroic or Nightfall strikes hit me up and if I am free I will gladly help.

PSN- Ix_Boomer_xI <--- Those are i's just uppercase.


----------



## cravinmild

I do I do I do lol


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I do I do I do lol


What is your PSN. Sorry I do not want to go through 64 pages of this thread to find everyone's name


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> What is your PSN. Sorry I do not want to go through 64 pages of this thread to find everyone's name


I acepted your request...

Also his psn ls same as ocn name


----------



## cravinmild

Sorry lol. My psn is cravinmild. I like to keep things simple


----------



## Pibbz

I'm liking the guns rewarded by the Gunsmith on Armsday. For those that don't know, rank 3 with the Gunsmith rewards a class specific primary exotic...

Hunters get the hand cannon, Ace of Spades.
Titans get the auto rifle, Fabian Strategy.
Warlocks get the scout rifle, Tlaloc.

http://www.gameskinny.com/e47u5/destiny-raising-gunsmith-rank-and-how-to-get-your-class-weapons


----------



## cravinmild

I'm still stuck getting rank one lol. Had a great time with iardas yesterday, lucky finish on that one strike. Thought we would wipe so many times on that one. I played court of orx later where we had almost everyone on that server playing it. We were spending runes like there was no tomorrow. The hard one (Crota) was so hard, failed like three time befor we got it. Got my iris quest done I thought I would NEVER complete.

I have a few story quests left, even though one says light 240 I can finish it argggggh. Anyone up for a nightfall. Too hard to solo


----------



## Boomer1990

Just beat the Raid with 5 randoms from destinylfg







We failed the attempt before at the very end when he has like 1% health, so glad it did not end on that note.


----------



## cravinmild

Nice. Still need to do that raid.
Picked up a sony tablet today and color me impressed







destiny works so well with remote play. Zero lag and unlike the vita i can read the on screen icons. Just need to get my m/kb to work and im in business.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Nice. Still need to do that raid.
> Picked up a sony tablet today and color me impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> destiny works so well with remote play. Zero lag and unlike the vita i can read the on screen icons. Just need to get my m/kb to work and im in business.


I got a friend that plays bloodborne, FF14, and warframe's ps4 version on a vita, I somehow still don't understand how that stuff works. Not to mention how one can even play with such a small screen, reading things seems like a nightmare.


----------



## Pibbz

Fun with my new sniper.


----------



## cravinmild

Nice shooting pibbz, dang nice indeed. You finfd it difficult to transition to sniper from run and gun? i remember i needed a nap after an afternoon of sniping, takes a lot of energy to concentrate that hard lol


----------



## Boomer1990

^ Raid clear by myself and my friends this morning after the reset. As you can see from the video I accidentally started up Oryx while looking at my awful rolled shotgun(300 being the lowest roll you can get 310 being the best).







The loot from Oryx though about sums up my RNG in this game, got a miserable 2 moldering shards from him and nothing else.

Gun used on the Deathsingers was Black Spindle -300 light(infused the 310 version into susanoo) This weapon has a perk that if you get all 3 shots as precision shots it gives you back all 3 rounds so you can use all your special ammo without reloading as long as you don't miss.

Gun used on Oryx is the Touch of Malice - 310 light, it is a fully automatic scout rifle that when you get to the final bullet will do double your damage at the cost of your own health. The final bullet will keep staying until you reload the gun so it is a very nice weapon to use on Oryx when in the relics shield since you take no damage.


----------



## iARDAs

Can we get a party for the raid? Please


----------



## Boomer1990

I suggest everyone being 295+ for a smooth Raid. If people are lower it will make it so little mistakes will end up being wipes. The group that was in the video above was all 303+ and we messed up several times on that deathsinger/oryx fight but were able to still beat it pretty easily just because of our light/weapons. The biggest thing you will need in the Raid is a good sniper rifle with high impact. 1000-yard stare and Black Spindle are good choices.

ps: The daily today is the one for Black Spindle.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> I suggest everyone being 295+ for a smooth Raid. If people are lower it will make it so little mistakes will end up being wipes. The group that was in the video above was all 303+ and we messed up several times on that deathsinger/oryx fight but were able to still beat it pretty easily just because of our light/weapons. The biggest thing you will need in the Raid is a good sniper rifle with high impact. 1000-yard stare and Black Spindle are good choices.
> 
> ps: The daily today is the one for Black Spindle.


Ok than I will wait a bit more. I am currently level 287....

Also in anyone's spare time, I would be glad if you guys can help me with some quests. Should not take long.


----------



## JMattes

About to hit 40 on my first character with only a light of 199... I think I have a ways to go to hit 285+ light for the raid


----------



## cravinmild

Just do it. practice and fun. save the "must be,must have" for your clans


----------



## iARDAs

Is the OCN clan still active? If not let's create a new one.


----------



## cravinmild

can we be in multi clans? I would love to do a raid. Im only 187 with crap weapons and no experience with this raid. Will this be a problem for anyone?


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> can we be in multi clans? I would love to do a raid. Im only 187 with crap weapons and no experience with this raid. Will this be a problem for anyone?


I assume you meant 287, the Raid is doable at 287, but there will be lots of wipes( mostly getting used to the mechanics) so make sure you have lots of time. This Raid is a lot more mechanic based and everyone has to carry their weight or you wipe. A group of 287's could get to the deathsingers and might even be able to beat them.(they are a dps check), then Oryx will give some issues if your entire group is low light.( bigger dps check)

I will never say 295+ plus must, I was just giving my suggestion on how to have a smoother experience. I did not enter the Raid myself until I hit 300 light. If you guys can get 5 people together I would gladly help out as long as I have free time and not doing anything important. I am currently trying to get to 310 light atm so I can be ready for the Heroic Raid.

PS: Again everyone go try and get Black Spindle, the thing is a beast and will make the Raid easier on yourself and your group.


----------



## cravinmild

lol, ya 287







my bad. Its my goto build but I can tweak out a 192 but I hate those weapons.


----------



## iARDAs

*Iron Banner Changes*

The tempered buff is now automatically applied and continues to grow in effectiveness each day of the event.
The alt catch-up buff and Iron Medallion mechanics are unchanged.
Potential match completion rewards now include both weapons and armor, matching the same items available from Lord Saladin during each event.
Drop rates have been increased and are intended to be the primary source of rewards from Iron Banner. If you don't get what you're hoping for, you have the option to visit Lord Saladin instead.
Gear purchased from Lord Saladin now requires Legendary Marks instead of Glimmer.
New emblems have been added to his inventory.
All new bounties including 9 Daily bounties (3 per day) and 3 new Weekly bounties which reward Legendary Marks.
Recommended minimum Light for Iron Banner: 230.
Only Level 40 Guardians can lead a Fireteam.

*Trials of Osiris Changes*

Trials gear will now drop exclusively as end-of-match rewards for winning teams. The more you win, the better those drops will be! There's no need to return to Brother Vance, all rewards come directly to you.
Passage Coins still drop for the losing team. Trials is still about winning, but Coins can help make that easier.
Trials Passages now have a Details page containing your active buffs. You won't be able to add buffs once you've started your Trial, so make sure you buy them first!
Players that go undefeated on their Passage will continue to be invited to The Lighthouse.
Players may continue to play in the Trials past 9 wins (but they won't get any better gear).
Brother Vance now has Trials Bounties available each weekend to provide players with a way to get sweet Trials gear, even if they're not reaching the Lighthouse.
Regular Crucible Bounties are also still valid in Trials.
We will attempt to match up teams with similar win counts. If you have 1 win, we will try to match you with another team with only 1 win. If you have 8 wins&#8230; yup.
If we can't find a high-quality match, we will loosen the win requirements first (in other words, we will not prioritize "wins" over low-latency matches).
Overtime timer in Elimination will now show 0:00 instead of stopping at 0:01 when time expires.
Teammate and enemy Revives now have distinct audio cues.
Recommended minimum Light for Trials of Osiris: 290.
Only Guardians with at least 251 Light can lead a Fireteam.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Nice shooting pibbz, dang nice indeed. You finfd it difficult to transition to sniper from run and gun? i remember i needed a nap after an afternoon of sniping, takes a lot of energy to concentrate that hard lol


Not at all. My typical playstyle in year 1 was to snipe and then run and gun with The Last Word. The thing about Destiny is your aim doesn't get thrown off by movement, even while using snipers. So you can strafe and line up headshots very easily.


----------



## Pibbz

The new raid is intense. Just finished it tonight. We should schedule something next weekend for those that have yet to do it.


----------



## cravinmild




----------



## iARDAs

Yes yes yes. Raid next week. Who are the 6 people?

1-) pibbz
2-) cravinmild
3-) iardas
4-) ?
5-) ?
6-) ?


----------



## iRev_olution

im new to destiny. add my PSN: REV1221

On PS4


----------



## cravinmild

I never knew about the abandoned quests board in the tower. I never finished a lot of game quests it seems, i never knew. There are dozens of low lvl im doing now. I almost thought the game glitched up and was making me replay the entire game. Strange?


----------



## Boomer1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I never knew about the abandoned quests board in the tower. I never finished a lot of game quests it seems, i never knew. There are dozens of low lvl im doing now. I almost thought the game glitched up and was making me replay the entire game. Strange?


Some of them are repeat quests that offer weapons that you might of dismantled.

Sign me up as a maybe for next week. I am going to my friends wedding so depending on the day I might not be able to make it. On another note I ran my alt through the raid today and got a ghost at 306 which was 11 light better than mine and a warlock bond at 309 that was 2 better than my previous bond so now I can hit 308 light.


----------



## JMattes

I am slowly but surely getting there.. not raid ready yet.. but I am almost to 260..

Hopefully one of these days I can join you guys.

Xbox Live here... JMattes


----------



## cravinmild

If anyone is looking to run stuff send an invite (psn cravinmild), i know i have a few things requiring a fire team to complete.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> If anyone is looking to run stuff send an invite (psn cravinmild), i know i have a few things requiring a fire team to complete.


I will send you one. Would be nice if you can help me in some quests.


----------



## cravinmild

Np







will be tonight me thinks PST 8pm-ish.


----------



## iRev_olution

Does OCN have a clan btw? Also, any players from AUS?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Does OCN have a clan btw? Also, any players from AUS?


SHHHHHHHhheeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

no so loud, have the whole master race down here trying to shut us down for organizing


----------



## iRev_olution

lol


----------



## iARDAs

Guys honestly let's create a clan. There HAD to be one but no idea the stage of it.


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys honestly let's create a clan. There HAD to be one but no idea the stage of it.


Shot gun first in command lol *cough coming from a level 9 noob lol


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Guys honestly let's create a clan. There HAD to be one but no idea the stage of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Shot gun first in command lol *cough coming from a level 9 noob lol
Click to expand...

helping lowbee's is fine in this game as it scales you weapons and armour. I can come into your lvl 9 game and still die if I stand in one spot while being fired on. Makes helping out a lot more fun for the higher lvl guys


----------



## iARDAs

Ok here is the Destiny PS4 clan I created.

https://www.bungie.net/en/Clan/Detail/1288275

Join if you like. If not than don't join.


----------



## Qu1ckset

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> I am slowly but surely getting there.. not raid ready yet.. but I am almost to 260..
> 
> Hopefully one of these days I can join you guys.
> 
> Xbox Live here... JMattes


Im getting there as well, I'm about 282 on my main , sucks I've been away for work all week tho, I wanna play and grind threw some more for some better weapons and armor!


----------



## iRev_olution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> helping lowbee's is fine in this game as it scales you weapons and armour. I can come into your lvl 9 game and still die if I stand in one spot while being fired on. Makes helping out a lot more fun for the higher lvl guys


Awesome whats your PSN?


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRev_olution*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> helping lowbee's is fine in this game as it scales you weapons and armour. I can come into your lvl 9 game and still die if I stand in one spot while being fired on. Makes helping out a lot more fun for the higher lvl guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome whats your PSN?
Click to expand...

PSN: cravinmild









@iARDAs

Great game this afternoon







Thanks for the hand getting past that one mission. Spent hours and hours over the last few weeks trying to solo it, today we were victorious







Too bad about the NF, that was a whole new lvl of difficult. Next time buddy ... next time


----------



## Pendulum

So....how about Destiny's DLC model is changing. No more paid DLC, everything will be free now. Why? Cosmetic microtransactions.
This can only go 2 ways. Bungie receives a generous amount of microtransactions paving the path for some awesome DLC or they can be lazy and give us a half-baked turd and get away with it since it's an unpaid DLC.

http://kotaku.com/sources-destiny-will-get-paid-cosmetic-dlc-and-free-ne-1734800399

For the lazy or those at work.
Quote:


> Destiny is getting microtransactions, sources tell us. Don't freak out too much, though: We hear this paid DLC will be limited to cosmetic items like emotes and sparrow skins. And the developers at Bungie will be doling out free story content every few months until next fall.
> 
> This is all part of a new plan that could start as early as this month, according to two people familiar with Destiny's development. Rather than sell big expansion packs like they did last year, Bungie is planning on giving out quests and missions for free, sources say. This will likely involve big drops every few months until the fall of 2016 but could also include trickles of smaller stuff throughout the year.
> 
> That means the game's next paid expansion will be Destiny 2 in the fall of 2016, as has been known for a while now. That'll be $60.
> 
> You may remember a marketing slide from earlier this year that discussed a two-year roadmap for Destiny. Turns out that slide is out of date-instead of selling two big packs of downloadable content over the next year, Bungie is going with cosmetic microtransactions and free content.


Bungie's official statement giving a general idea of what's going on.

https://www.bungie.net/en/News/News?aid=13672


----------



## cravinmild

no sir I don't trust it. Nothing is free. Next thing I know I'll be playing my new free content and a hemroid commercial pops up for 30's.


----------



## JMattes

I am sure story DLC will only be free if the cosmetic microtransaction nets them some serious funds..

I think it would be cool to see more emotes.. I only have the Point and wasn't sure how to get new ones not like I really cared that much..
Anything that could possibly net me free content works for me when I don't have to pay for something else if I don't want too


----------



## iARDAs

200 legendary marks for 20 dollars.

Exotic engram pack for 10 dollars.

Level 300 legendary ghost for 4.99


----------



## cravinmild

who's playing iron banner this time around. I loaded it up to try out some of the older weapons vs the year 2 weapons. Thorn ticks at 2dps instead of .. whatever it was and takes almost a clip to drop someone. I tried my 280 TLW and Hawkmoon but like TLW better for its larger clip. My secondary is a fusion rifle that oneshots from almost any distance a HC or lower range AR/PR hits ...... its incredible actually lol. I have peeps run sliding me with shotties only to go POOF while still in mid slide







Few times last night I got double kills off a single shot with my fusion rifle.

Overall its the same game, lower lvl toons will feel a bigger difference. I will put on some crap stuff and see if I can load into a lower lvl game and regear to see if it helps even more.


----------



## iARDAs

I will give IB a shot tonight. 1-2 rounds.


----------



## cravinmild

ya, ill play it today for a bit, not really into any of the gear but some of the blues drop at really high lvls which can be infused into gear you want to upgrade. Had blue boots and gloves both drop at 297 which is kind of nice







Lots of different weapons being used now, ive been killed by everything already, much fewer HC which is nice.

I had been using a controller to play PvE and thought I had gotten the hang of it but PvP I sucks soooo bad. 0-13 is not uncommon







Decided to pull the KB/M out and hook them up which got me my 1.5k/d on a bad game







IDK how you guys do it and stay competitive ......


----------



## JMattes

I am having a lot of disconnection issues with destiny server.. i thought it was my internet so i had the ca ke company check and give me a new modem.. thought it was my router.. reset it.. i have 50 down and 25 up and even hard lined directly into my modem i get the same issues..

I reinstalled destiny and it didnt help.. is it my xbox.. or destiny.. ?? I don play ither games atm to test connection but maybe i should..


----------



## cravinmild

I was when I was doing IB

In SP sometimes I load directly to the planet without the time consuming "Fly through space" period you normally get when traveling to a planet. I run around a bit, shoot stuff but then sucked out of the game world and back to space only to have to pick my destination and wait the whole time consuming process to my location.


----------



## Boomer1990

http://kotaku.com/the-messy-true-story-behind-the-making-of-destiny-1737556731

It appears they cut a good amount of content from this newest expansion and the fact that the dreadnought was in the vanilla game. Would of been nice to see the original game.


----------



## cravinmild

I love playing the game, its beautiful mindless fun. I love shooting everything in the game but not for the next 10 years







I was hoping for a story by now but alas its not to be. I have purchased my last DLC with the TTK, I will not purchase any further DLC until I see something great happen. Too many changes too quickly for no reason leaving previous time spent ingame worthless.

It would have been cool to have legacy maps and events where only old armour and weapons could be used, retro fun









I feel TTK was just a forced rerun of all the story missions. Honestly the only thing added since launch was the Dregnought (i know its not spelled right) the rest of the additions have been game modes not actual worlds of content.


----------



## JMattes

Is anyone else having Server Connection Issues?

I believe I am only having issues with Destiny as I tested my internet and everything seems good. I even was steaming Destiny to my laptop and Destiny popped up a message saying Server Connection Error meanwhile I was still streaming so it's not like my internet cut out..

I get error codes like Beetle, Weasel, (can't remember the rest), but they all point to network connection issues.. I didn't have this problem until TTK and even then it wasn't horrible at the start. I can go sometimes two hours without a problem and then sometimes it's every 15 minutes.. I check my Xbox's NAT and it was Moderate so I went into my Router and got the NAT to Open... I think the only thing left to do it try to open a few ports that Bungie says they use and hope that helps..

I've also bypassed my Router and plugged it right into the modem and had the same problem. At the time I didn't have a laptop so I thought it was my internet and I call my provider and had them test the line and they said it was good. I get 50/25mb which should be plenty for game play.. It's not like lag spikes.. It's Server Connection Error on the bottom on the screen and then - Pop your kicked out of the game haha..

I haven't tested other games for this issue, but I only have Halo and DBZ.. and prior to year 2 of Destiny I was playing Halo nightly without issues.. I will try another game, but due to being able for hours with the issue I would need to sink some serious time in another game to see if I get the issue where I rather just play Destiny haha.. I've also tried uninstalling the game and reinstalling and that didn't help..

I will be writing an email to Bungie for help, but doubt I will be getting anywhere..

Any advise?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boomer1990*
> 
> http://kotaku.com/the-messy-true-story-behind-the-making-of-destiny-1737556731
> 
> It appears they cut a good amount of content from this newest expansion and the fact that the dreadnought was in the vanilla game. Would of been nice to see the original game.


Kotaku's article wasn't very accurate according to what I've heard directly from a few buddies that work there.

The truth is, however, that Kotaku's article makes it look "better" than the situation that actually occurred so, I doubt Bungie/Activision will care to rebuke it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Time to revive the thread as we prepare for the new rise of iron DLC!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skillings94

I am looking at buying Destiny, the game is only £5 but is the game worth getting without all the expansions?


----------



## NimbleJack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skillings94*
> 
> I am looking at buying Destiny, the game is only £5 but is the game worth getting without all the expansions?


Not really...you can play the base game for free I think, basically as a demo up to level 20 I think?

Price should be dropping soon, considering the sequel is around the corner.


----------



## djriful

Ops wrong thread.


----------

